# The city of Barcelona, Spain



## christos-greece

This thread is about the city of barcelona: skyline, cityscapes, people photos etc... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Platja de Sant Sebastià - Barcelona by llondru, on Flickr


Untitled by nmarti, on Flickr


Barcelona - Skyline  by cpcmollet, on Flickr


Barcelona > NY by Macpolen, on Flickr


TTI_0971 by byrdtt, on Flickr


100_3946 by gavinwray, on Flickr


Casa Batlló by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


100_3848 by gavinwray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

100_3940 by gavinwray, on Flickr


IMG_0359 by gavinwray, on Flickr


the bent and narrow by dbtelford, on Flickr


160_365 by Pau y, on Flickr


Plaça d'Espanya by marin.tomic, on Flickr


RIMG0095 by Ottmar H., on Flickr


Ronda del Litoral by Night by Hannes R, on Flickr


Spain 248 by leo_36l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TTI_0864 by byrdtt, on Flickr


TTI_1528 by byrdtt, on Flickr


TTI_0712 by byrdtt, on Flickr


TTI_0833 by byrdtt, on Flickr


TTI_0976 by byrdtt, on Flickr


Cruz by oh!brien, on Flickr


Ten million fireflies by oh!brien, on Flickr


Ten million fireflies by oh!brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorámica / Barcelona desde la casa de Amanda by julianrod, on Flickr


contrasts by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Barcelona by varlamov, on Flickr


Barcelona flag by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


Barcelona owl by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


Agbar Tower by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


National Palau Barcelona statue & pigeon by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


Las Arenas Barcelona by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


National Palau Barcelona statue by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Bicycles by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


Columbus Monument and building by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


Barcelona horizon by Chris Hannah, on Flickr


endlessness by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape by seagr112, on Flickr


Torre Agbar by varlamov, on Flickr


Barcelona by varlamov, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by David A Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seth Lemmons Photography :: Barcelona, Spain by Seth Lemmons, on Flickr


Seth Lemmons Photography :: Barcelona, Spain by Seth Lemmons, on Flickr


Seth Lemmons Photography :: Barcelona, Spain by Seth Lemmons, on Flickr


Seth Lemmons Photography :: Barcelona, Spain by Seth Lemmons, on Flickr


Seth Lemmons Photography :: Barcelona, Spain by Seth Lemmons, on Flickr


Heart of Barcelona..... by El KillJim, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia by El KillJim, on Flickr


#19J: Barcelona by hyde_, on Flickr


#19J: Barcelona by hyde_, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful pictures of Barcelona! I like that the city is full of iconic buildings.


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Spain by Kona Photos, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by Kona Photos, on Flickr


El Corte Ingles department store by Kona Photos, on Flickr


BARCELONA by mmccormack81, on Flickr


La ciudad grande by MauriceVanGestel, on Flickr


Naranjas y una iglesia by MauriceVanGestel, on Flickr


IMG_6093 by adaenn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montjuic by Fabian Bernal.com, on Flickr


Palau Guell 1 by ahisgett, on Flickr


Jardins de Jaime Gil de Biedma by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


BARCELONA by mmccormack81, on Flickr


Untitled by nmarti, on Flickr


Torre Agbar by SoWhat -, on Flickr


Skyline Barcelona Noche by Joan Lesan, on Flickr


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

I spent 6 months in Barcelona during a student exchange and the beauty of this city still haunts me to this day. I really, really need to go back.


----------



## christos-greece

over the roofs of Barcelona by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Torre Agbar by varlamov, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by David A Oliver, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by David A Oliver, on Flickr


Views of Barcelona, Spain by Kona Photos, on Flickr


Views of Barcelona, Spain by Kona Photos, on Flickr


Views of Barcelona, Spain by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## LADEN

Wow nice!


----------



## eddeux

Barcelona is beautiful. I love its density, reminds me of Athens just more colorful.


----------



## christos-greece

LA PLAYA DE LA BARCELONETA --BARCELONA -ESPAÑA by J.B.C., on Flickr


Bicing by Tarzan!!!, on Flickr


Mapfre by graphikk, on Flickr


Breakdance in Barcelona #2 by iloveDannyBoy, on Flickr


IMG_9721 by BARAKOFF, on Flickr


IMG_9716 by BARAKOFF, on Flickr


IMG_9720 by BARAKOFF, on Flickr


IMG_9718 by BARAKOFF, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures


----------



## Linguine

very nice photos..


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona 2011 by John Erik, on Flickr


Parc de la Vall d'Hebron by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


View over Barcelona by Stefano Politi Markovina, on Flickr


Streets of world by Freistaat_Munich, on Flickr


Parc de la Vall d'Hebron by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


Barcelona Cycle Chic Standing by Mikael Colville-Andersen, on Flickr


The Boy and the Birds by Ingeneering, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by David A Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bullet in the city, Barcelona by YG Low, on Flickr


19-J indignado — Barcelona, Catalunya by @ Tchacky's..., on Flickr


Bustling Barça by themaccraic-david, on Flickr


City Scape of Barcelona by Joe Hucik, on Flickr


Moon Over Barcelona by Joe Hucik, on Flickr


skyline of Barcelona by Joe Hucik, on Flickr


Barcelona View by stefano ciccocioppo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cityscape by messyrican, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape with Torre AGBAR by florriebassingbourn, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape by MathGon, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape by MathGon, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape (Fabra Observatory) by fgirardin, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape by pamt79, on Flickr


13 de junio de 2011 -_-5 by luchin96, on Flickr


13 de junio de 2011 -_-3 by luchin96, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, Dean 


Barcelona, cel, i sol de tarda by Pemisera, on Flickr


Torre Mapfre & Hotel Arts by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr


Barcelona by Den=, on Flickr


SKYLINE MARITIMO DE BARCELONA by peleon III, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by reivaxlig, on Flickr


Stargate by polyesterpowdercoated, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

One of my favorites buildings in Barcelona: *Casa Gremi dels Velers* (1763), in Via Laietana next to Palau de la Música.


Building next to Palau, on Via Laietana por steelskyblue, en Flickr


Casa del gremi dels velers por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Esquina por tetegil, en Flickr


Barcelona Via Laietana 008 por Arnim Schulz, en Flickr


Casa dels velers por Josep Bracons, en Flickr


Casa del gremi dels velers por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Another beautiful building: *Casa Comalat* (1911), in the district of Gracia.


Casa Comalat, Salvador Valeri i Pupurull por Liz Castro, en Flickr


Casa Comalat por gsz, en Flickr


Casa Comalat, Diagonal 442/ carrer de Corsega- Architecte Salvador Valeri i Popurull, 1909-1910 por Yvette Gauthier, en Flickr


Casa Comalat por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Casa Comalat por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Casa Comalat por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Casa Comalat por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Casa Comalat por pov_steve, en Flickr


Balcony por cloudcuckooland, en Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

La Sagrada Familia by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Army on the roof by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Helmeted guard by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Oh? by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^ really amazing buildings!


----------



## timo9

^^ speechless ^^


----------



## christos-greece

View of the City from Park Guell by AdirondackUK, on Flickr


Phone conversation by chris8800, on Flickr


Looking friendly by chris8800, on Flickr


all you can do on the waterfront by dirklie65, on Flickr


die Kugel fällt runter by dirklie65, on Flickr


Tanning by chris8800, on Flickr


Calatrava by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite

Great photos, I like the density and the orange roofs


----------



## christos-greece

Siluetas en Barcelona by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline (2).- by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


barcelona_cityscape_cityatnight by def_helixx, on Flickr


Barcelona by Paul Merry, on Flickr


Barcelona Buildings by Ein Afets, on Flickr


Barcelona de noche by heli3photo, on Flickr


Barcelona de noche by heli3photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Please post some comments, and later i will post some new photos


----------



## christos-greece

The famous Rambla Avenue by chris8800, on Flickr


Plaza España - Barcelona by Eric de Pablos, on Flickr


夏炎 by kymak, on Flickr


Carrer de Tarragona by nicoperrony, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-34 by purrnuu, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-29 by purrnuu, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-19 by purrnuu, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-28 by purrnuu, on Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

christos-greece said:


> Please post some comments, and later i will post some new photos


You are appreciated. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Ize loob

really amazing photos!! thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for your comments


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona´s Lights by Litros Art, on Flickr


A Tres metros sobre el cielo (Barcelona) by Alex Roga, on Flickr


wat een raar prikbord.. by robin_waarts, on Flickr


Barcelona by Jaime Pérez, on Flickr


Estación de Francia 2 by ARVR-- ON / OFF, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-33 by purrnuu, on Flickr


Skyline de la ciudad by h10hotels, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Some aerial pictures at night:



perrolokos said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thundershead/


...


----------



## Wunderknabe

Awesome night-shots. Thank you very much for those.


----------



## xussep80

*El Raval*

Chinatown, Red Light District, Arrabal, Little Islamabad, Rawal or Ravalkistán: these are just a few of the nicknames for which the Raval quarter in Barcelona is known. 

The district of El Raval has been one of Barcelona’s less reputable areas for years. During the night, the neighbourhood was once a refuge for prostitutes, drugs and criminals and during the daytime, was home to immigrants, smelly factories as well as a prohibited and dissolute area. Its name seems to be predestined to obscurity, but this is where we draw the true Raval character from.

Today, the Raval is one of the neighbourhoods of Barcelona with most character. It’s one of the fashionable districts, along with Borne area. The range of leisure and culture is astounding along with the latest in ethnic fusion restaurants, bars, pubs, clubs, museums and art galleries. The modern bars and clubs of the Barcelona night have moved to this area to coexist with the older style found in the Raval area. It is a modern and cosmopolitan neighbourhood that still has traces of what was here in the past – a neighbourhood of low funding, immigration and women of the night.


El Raval por oscar_tramor, en Flickr


Raval por Riccardo Signore, en Flickr


Calles del Raval por inthesitymad, en Flickr


El RavaL por [mC]², en Flickr


un salto por stesitula, en Flickr


Lunes por el Carrer de Sant Pau por Sr. Ternasco, en Flickr


Barcelona Graffiti por Jaume Meneses, en Flickr


Gente del Raval por inthesitymad, en Flickr


rambla raval 5 por muffa cavallo del west, en Flickr


rambla raval por Fabrizio Pivari, en Flickr


Plaça dels Àngels por elkie v7.1, en Flickr


Raval por myshinki, en Flickr


Carrer Carretes por arfues, en Flickr


Carrer Riera Baixa por Lidia Santiago, en Flickr


Gente del Raval por inthesitymad, en Flickr


Carrer Hospital por BuzzyGirlPictures, en Flickr


Raval por patxiwan, en Flickr


Art Romànic por Jaume Meneses, en Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

That's a beautiful quarter indeed!


----------



## christos-greece

@xussep80: Thank you for those very nice photos you found :cheers:


----------



## snowland

Amazing pics, luv the city...

I've taken, I think, an exactly pic like this one:


----------



## xussep80

christos-greece said:


> @xussep80: Thank you for those very nice photos you found :cheers:


Thanks to you for your updates 

I will also try to post some pictures of many neighborhoods which are out of tourist routes, but (in my opinion) are the essence of Barcelona, like the Raval, Poble Sec, Gràcia, Poblenou or Sants. 



snowland said:


> Amazing pics, luv the city...
> 
> I've taken, I think, an exactly pic like this one:


This is Hospital street, a street that cross the neighborhood from Ramblas to Sant Antoni Market. Even if it seems very narrow, this is one of the main arteries of the district. So you can imagine how are the rest and how dense is the Barcelona old city center.


----------



## christos-greece

View of the Mediterranean by jakglenn, on Flickr


Placa Espana by Lissa**, on Flickr


Designer Dreams... by CharlieJoe4, on Flickr


Park Güell by canmark, on Flickr


Morning in Barcelona by jakglenn, on Flickr


774 by Christine M. Colatosti, on Flickr


barcelona buildings by calejbitsvyk, on Flickr


DSC08810 by AnX279, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

*El Born*

Despite humble beginnings as a settlement built on top of a medieval area of jousts and celebrations El Born has grown into being one of the most fashionable places in the city.

El Born is sandwiched between Via Laietana and Barceloneta and is served by the metro stops Barceloneta and Jaume 1 which are on the same line. Las Ramblas and the very centre of the city are a pleasant 10 minute walk away.

The heart and soul of this community is the wide open, tree-lined Passeig del Born. From the thirteenth to the seventeenth centuries, this was pretty much the main square of Barcelona, the site of the city's public festivities, which included jousting tournaments, carnivals and even the burning of heretics during the Inquisition. At one end of the Passeig is an impressive metal and glass structure, the former Mercat del Born covered market, while at the other end is one of the most important Gothic churches in all Catalonia, Santa Maria del Mar. 


BARCELONA. Born district, outside shot Santa Maria del Mar Church por MoniPeni, en Flickr


Barcelona_July2008_022 por jfeninygo, en Flickr


Born por Esterfb, en Flickr


BARCELONA. Born district por MoniPeni, en Flickr


Carrer del Triangle and Carrer del Rec, El Born, Barcelona por Carlos Lorenzo, en Flickr


passeig del born 10.8.08 - 59 por laura padgett, en Flickr


mercatDelBorn_20101028_003_bearbeitet-1 por Ansgar Schuffenhauer, en Flickr


StreetArt-Born-2781 por xixarel1, en Flickr


Passeig del Born, Barcelona por sftrajan, en Flickr


Ribera por dabeat, en Flickr


Barrio El Born por rhurtubia, en Flickr


Born - Barcelona por HEBS85, en Flickr


Barcelona, Spain por jonbrownm, en Flickr


Barcelona Day 1 por Ran Yaniv Hartstein, en Flickr


Barcelona - 3ª feira dia 3 de Maio por owl_mania, en Flickr


Born-væg por RJJ2005, en Flickr


7674 Born por @martona, en Flickr


IMG_2947.JPG por jim_malone, en Flickr


EL Born (Barcelona) (9) por Augneblinken, en Flickr


Sin título por Almusaiti, en Flickr


El Born, Barcelona por George Gibbs, en Flickr


born por countchomkula, en Flickr


The neverending maze of El born por Barcelona-home, en Flickr


Street life in El Born por Barcelona-home, en Flickr


----------



## xussep80

*Gràcia*


The neighbourhood of Gràcia is just one stop up from the top of Passeig de Gracia but it feels like a whole different world. Gràcia was an independent town until the late 19th century and even now the community is small and tight. The people are exceedingly proud of their roots, they don’t say they come from Barcelona, they say Gràcia. 

The area is popular with artists and a generally bohemian crowd, it also has a high ethnic population and the highest concentration of foreign restaurants in Barcelona. Plaça de Sol is the most renowned area of the neighbourhood, it’s lined with terrace cafes and at night this is where the people convene to drink and be merry. However despite the trendy nature of Gràcia it is also a very traditional neighbourhood with a large elderly population which makes for an amusing and odd mix -and very entertaining people- watching.



Plaça de la Virreina por catherinemarys, en Flickr


my flat on Calle de l'Or por midcitybrady, en Flickr


Gracia - Placa del Sol por Marjolaine, en Flickr


Gran de Gràcia por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Fancy Architercture in Barcelona por Yoav Lerman, en Flickr


La Caixa - Carrer Gran de Gràcia  por sftrajan, en Flickr


Casa Fuster por Marcos Morales, en Flickr


Plaça Rius i Taulet, Gràcia, Bcn por sergiolba, en Flickr


Casa Vicens – Casa Vicens House por Sun Hong, en Flickr


La Plaça de la Vila de Gràcia ben plena por Xavier Trias, en Flickr


03/07/2011: Plaça Del Sol, Grácia, Barcelona por Lindsey Kuper, en Flickr


CIMG3945 por adamprimack, en Flickr


Plaça de Trilla, Gracia por sftrajan, en Flickr


Plaça del diamant por migturrado, en Flickr


----------



## Urbania

Beautiful! A great urban environment.


----------



## christos-greece

Núvol i cadira (Cloud and Chair) by Antoni Tapies by rodliam, on Flickr


Espanta Bruixes (Barcelona, Espana) by rizio, on Flickr


Port Vell, Barcelona by Tor Einar Andersen, on Flickr


View of the Mediterranean by jakglenn, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-29 by purrnuu, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-34 by purrnuu, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-19 by purrnuu, on Flickr


Camp Nou, Palau Blaugrana, pista de hielo y Mini Estadio by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by Enrique Collado, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Great pics of Barcelona....thanks.kay:


----------



## xussep80

*[email protected] Barcelona*


[email protected] project transforms two hundred hectares of industrial land of Poblenou into an innovative district offering modern spaces for the strategic concentration of intensive knowledge-based activities. This initiative is also a project of urban refurbishment and a new model of city providing a response to the challenges posed by the knowledge-based society. 

It is the most important project of urban transformation of Barcelona city of the last years and one of the most ambitious of Europe of these characteristics, with a high real state potential and a 180 million Euros public investment of infrastructure plan. 



[email protected] Barcelona por BarcelonaDigital, en Flickr


Glorias . 22 @. Barcelona. 25.3.10 001 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


BCN [email protected] por jorapa, en Flickr


Glorias . 22 @. Barcelona. 25.3.10 140 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Edifícios Media-TIC e rtve, Barcelona, Espanha por pedro kok, en Flickr


Can Framis por Patrimoni. Generalitat de Catalunya., en Flickr


Can Framis por Patrimoni. Generalitat de Catalunya., en Flickr


Glorias . 22 @. Barcelona. 25.3.10 127 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Glorias . 22 @. Barcelona. 25.3.10 091 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Oficinas Indra por Kristo, en Flickr


Glorias . 22 @. Barcelona. 25.3.10 078 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


CF 17JUL09 F162 por eReguant, en Flickr


University Campus. por drbcn, en Flickr


Sin título por Almusaiti, en Flickr


Barcelona - CMT 2 por Arnim Schulz, en Flickr


poble nou architecture por andrevanb, en Flickr


Parc central del Poblenou por Rene Schmalschlaeger, en Flickr


Barcelona, Hotel ME (Habitat Sky), Spain por Photos Girados, en Flickr


Hotel ME Barcelona por Pedro Belleza, en Flickr


Diagonal 123, Barcelona, Espanha por pedro kok, en Flickr


lego por Jordi Torà, en Flickr


Subcentral elétrica de Poblenou, Barcelona, Espanha por pedro kok, en Flickr


Barcelona activa a Can Jaumandreu por santmarti.info, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice modern buildings around Barcelona :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Day 1, Barcelona, Spain by tweedy35, on Flickr


Barcelona by xavi.torres, on Flickr


skyline Barcelona by moments recorder, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by definitelyjess, on Flickr


Uni by RafaelGonzalez., on Flickr


Barcelona Buildings by ponderossa, on Flickr


Gas Natural Office Building by Martino - NL, on Flickr


Barcelona Buildings 2 by ponderossa, on Flickr


----------



## MaTech

thanks xussep80 for the photos that remind us the old mediterranean city and the interesting buildings of [email protected] project.


----------



## xussep80

*La Barceloneta*


The little fishing village built on the terrains gained to the sea became known as the Barceloneta. In 1718, land was needed to relocate thousands of families whose houses had been knocked down to build the hated military fort of the Ciudadela. The military authorities designed the new Barceloneta quarter following rationalist criteria: parallel streets and perfectly rectangular blocks. All aimed to improve hygiene and to control the population. Today the Barceloneta keeps this structure, and even some of the original one storey houses survive.

The Barceloneta is a triangle shape that extends out into the sea. It has two seafront promenades: the Passeig Nacional, which gives access to the marina in the Old Harbour with a superb view of Montjuic mountain in front, and the Passeig Marítim, which faces the open sea and stretches along the Barceloneta beaches. Both paseos have good seafood restaurants.



Platja Barceloneta. Barcelona. por sisila.pathirana, en Flickr


Barceloneta desde el Maremàgnum por Carlos Ramper, en Flickr


Passeig de Joan de Borbó por starman1695, en Flickr


Esglesia de Sant Miquel del Port por CWilgar, en Flickr


Barceloneta por jacdupree, en Flickr


Carrer Magatzems. La Barceloneta por dosdosdos, en Flickr


Barceloneta por oriolsalvador, en Flickr


¡Barceloneta! por skoupidiaris, en Flickr


Restaurant Barceloneta por Marilynb, en Flickr


Barceloneta. Barcelona. 25.9.09 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Barceloneta, Barcelona por catirebcn, en Flickr


Barceloneta por Cmagov, en Flickr


*New constructions:*


Central de "Gas Natural".Barcelona.27.X.09. por Juanbpn., en Flickr


W Barcelona Aerial View por W Barcelona, en Flickr


Parc de Recerca Biomèdica de Barcelona (PRBB) por to.bi.as, en Flickr


Mercado en la Barceloneta. Josep Miàs por Sandra Túlsidas, en Flickr


*Beaches:*


Barceloneta (2) por FèlixGP, en Flickr


Platja de la Barceloneta por yo DADA, en Flickr


Platja de la Barceloneta-stranden i Barcelona por Tor Einar Andersen, en Flickr


Barceloneta por douce jeanne, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street market at Reial Square by chris8800, on Flickr


Barcelona baby! by -Mina-, on Flickr


Casa Batlló of Barcelona city by JOANGAMU, on Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape by Sergey Kovalyov, on Flickr


Going to Plaza Catalunya by Alessio Brengetto, on Flickr


Street Lamps 1 by Kerstin I, on Flickr


P1000923 by jjunyent, on Flickr


Please Look Down (Aerial view of Barcelona) by Travelling_Artist, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

^^ Thanks you as usual for those beatiful pictures


----------



## xussep80

*Plaça Reial*


Plaça Reial (meaning "Royal Plaza") is a square in the Barri Gòtic of Barcelona. It lies next to la Rambla and constitutes a well-known touristic attraction, especially at night. On the square are a large number of restaurants and some of the city's most famous clubs including Sidecar, Jamboree or Karma. It is also known for its many outdoor areas and is a popular meeting place during the summer, La Mercè in September, when open air concerts take place, and during other celebrations such as New Year's Eve, often being really crowded. The Plaça Reial was designed by Francesc Daniel Molina i Casamajó in the 19th century. The square is twinned with Plaza Garibaldi, in Mexico DF. The lanterns were designed by Antoni Gaudí. It ought not be confused with Plaça del Rei, also in the Barri Gòtic












Plaça Reial por Elisa Popi, en Flickr


Placa Reial por shurraycmu, en Flickr


Placa Reial por slb223, en Flickr


PLACA REIAL por petitalain, en Flickr


placa reial por stacieicats, en Flickr


Plaça Reial por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Plaça Reial por Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr


PLACA REIAL por Denis G. 68, en Flickr


Plaça Reial por Albert78000, en Flickr


Placa Reial - Barcelona por Mary Hennessy, en Flickr


Plaza Real (Plaça Reial) por Eloy Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City everyone loves by Curious Lines, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona Rooftops by Onnamusha, on Flickr


Street's Girls by StanPoliTo, on Flickr


Arenas de Barcelona at night by Gshoemake, on Flickr


Barcelona , Light Trails Frenzy by Dolwolfian, on Flickr


La chica de rojo by Irene Ruscalleda, on Flickr


skyline Barcelona by moments recorder, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

*Barcelona airport - Terminal 1* 


Barcelona airport Terminal 1 por businesstraveller, en Flickr


Barcelona airport Terminal 1 por businesstraveller, en Flickr


Barcelona airport Terminal 1 por businesstraveller, en Flickr


Barcelona airport Terminal 1 por businesstraveller, en Flickr


Barcelona airport Terminal 1 por businesstraveller, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos and thanks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona_cityscape_cityatnight by def_helixx, on Flickr


barcelona_cityscape_park by def_helixx, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by wenzday01, on Flickr


IMG_1817_edited-1net by ijimah, on Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape by Sergey Kovalyov, on Flickr


IMG_9001 by F.lopes´s Album, on Flickr


skyline Barcelona by moments recorder, on Flickr


Skyline Barcelona by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa331/richinsf26/CIMG0674.jpg









http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/nodamikako/_MG_0034.jpg









http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd443/Mporcel/utf-8BSU1HMDAwMDUtMjAxMTA5MTUtMTMyNS5qcGc.jpg









http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa331/richinsf26/CIMG0598.jpg









http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa331/richinsf26/CIMG0683.jpg









http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/ChelseaInItalia/Barcelona/Barcelona-037.jpg









http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/ChelseaInItalia/Barcelona/Barcelona-006.jpg









http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p9/greatbritishlaura/Barcelona1007.jpg









http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd140/rebeccammohn/barcelona/Europe060.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza España, Barcelona by Carlos Lorenzo, on Flickr


Parc Guell by marcuzzo, on Flickr


Plaza d'España by marcuzzo, on Flickr


Passing Time by wenzday01, on Flickr


Barcelona Buildings by Woutt, on Flickr


IMG_8805 by F.lopes´s Album, on Flickr


Phallic skyscraper by quinet, on Flickr


Utsikt over Barcelona by Tor Einar Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria

Great thread :cheers:


----------



## xussep80

*Passeig de Gràcia*


Passeig de Gràcia was from the beginning designed to be Barcelona's Grand Avenue. It is Barcelona's most elegant avenue and one of the best architectural walks in the city with lots of Modernist buildings (la Casa Batlló, La Casa Milà...). The quality and quantity of modernist buildings is unrivalled. In terms of the cost of renting or buying property anywhere in this avenue, Passeig de Gràcia is nowadays regarded as the most expensive street in Barcelona and also in Spain.


Passeig de Gràcia por angelsgermain, en Flickr


Passeig de Gracia por aiscube , en Flickr


passeig de gracia por arvi.mench, en Flickr


Barcelona. Paseo de Gracia. 7.6.10 147 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Barcelona. Paseo de Gracia. 7.6.10 027 por Juanbpn., en Flickr


La Pedrera por Colin Angus Mackay, en Flickr


Casa Batlló & Casa Amatller, Gaudí, Barcelona por Ulf Liljankoski, en Flickr


Cine Comedia por zevisphere, en Flickr


Banco Vitalicio de Espana por Cristiano Maia, en Flickr


Sin título por Tysh, en Flickr


Summer 2011 /Barcelona - Passeig de Gràcia por magda5885, en Flickr


Barcelona por canmark, en Flickr


Casa Lleo Morera por ahisgett, en Flickr


Majestic Hotel por MarkB139, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

from the Mandarin Oriental


----------



## xussep80

^^ Beatiful views :yes:


----------



## xussep80

*Via Laietana*

This avenue runs from Plaça Urquinaona to the seafront, and separates the neighbourhoods of the old city it has on each side: La Ribera/El Born and Sant Pere on one, and Barri Gòtic opposite. Besides being always overcrowded with both locals and tourists attracted by its Modernist Art Nouveau, Art Déco and Noucentista neo-classical architecture, in addition to its nearness to the Ramblas and the quiet pedestrian streets of Barri Gòtic, Via Laietana hosts the headquarters of a number of banks and institutions.


Via Laietana, Barcelona por David!90, en Flickr


Via Laietana por derendinger, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Palau de la Música Catalana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Caixa de Pensions por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Via Laietana por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


La Caixa at Laietana and Jonqueres por sftrajan, en Flickr


Building next to Palau, on Via Laietana por steelskyblue, en Flickr


110612 024 por chausson bs, en Flickr


Correos por Kniggit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

a love this street


----------



## christos-greece

Across the City by wenzday01, on Flickr


The Castle on the Hill by wenzday01, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by wenzday01, on Flickr


Day 1, Barcelona, Spain by tweedy35, on Flickr


Rambla by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Onejant la senyera by ernest404, on Flickr


Barcelona by Jiri P., on Flickr


Barcelona night life by Hellebardius, on Flickr


----------



## kamranali

Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic light, Plaza de Espana, Barcelona by LTCE, on Flickr


BARCELONA by DsanBoni, on Flickr


Urquinaona by Vitto_69, on Flickr


eyeballing façade by andrevanb, on Flickr


Luces de Barcelona by Alex Roga, on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by sirwoodland, on Flickr


mobilitat verda by Medi Ambient. Generalitat de Catalunya, on Flickr


Via Augusta by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


Glass Building HDR by mmoracantallops, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

*Estació de França*
Barcelona - France train station


IMG_3860 por bvohra, en Flickr


Estacio de França por Llorenç Esteve (Lev61), en Flickr


Estacio de França por Rene Schmalschlaeger, en Flickr


Estacio de Franca por Andy Field (Hubmedia), en Flickr


Estació de França por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


Barcelona Estació de França por Rinse Bunnik, en Flickr


Barcelona Estació de França por IsaacMTSU, en Flickr


Estaciòn de Francia.Barcelona.11.9.09. por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Estaciòn de Francia.Barcelona.11.9.09. por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Estaciòn de Francia.Barcelona.11.9.09. por Juanbpn., en Flickr


Estacio de França por Petit Doisneau, en Flickr


Estació de França por Francesc_2000, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20111008_LasArenas_9671.jpg by Optimvs, on Flickr


Barcelona by gemicr69, on Flickr


Barcelona - Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Barcelona - Passeig del Taulat by jaime.silva, on Flickr


20111008_LasArenas_9677.jpg by Optimvs, on Flickr


Barcelona - Avinguda Diagonal by jaime.silva, on Flickr


SPAGNA - Barcellona, Passeig de Gràcia (03) by Ambrosiana Pictures, on Flickr


SPAGNA - Barcellona, Passeig de Gràcia (01) by Ambrosiana Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## delirious&zen

quiet beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1817_edited-1net by ijimah, on Flickr


Barceloneta by eliasc64, on Flickr


barcelona_cityscape_park by def_helixx, on Flickr


Day 1, Barcelona, Spain by tweedy35, on Flickr


Siluetas en Barcelona.- by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


more cityscape from side of Montjuic by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


Carrer de Tarragona by nicoperrony, on Flickr


Barcelona2011-19 by purrnuu, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

christos-greece said:


> IMG_1817_edited-1net by ijimah, on Flickr


This is not Barcelona, I guess. I cannot recognize this landscape as a part of Barcelona... Even the colour of buses and a kind of "castle / palace" on the top are not from Barcelona.


----------



## Cauê

Loved...


----------



## Hassoun

I am a Huge Barca fan and i love BCN 

VISCA EL BARCAAAA,VISCA CATALUNYAAA!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of Barcelona by maria.feklistova, on Flickr


Banco de España by elenamatias, on Flickr


Overview of rooftop structures by Globalism Pictures, on Flickr


Apartments from the outside of the inside by Globalism Pictures, on Flickr


Pipe organ inside the National Art Museum of Catalonia by Globalism Pictures, on Flickr


Barcelona Rooftops 2, after the rain (V2 dans les com) by Onnamusha, on Flickr


Couple In The Raval by jonfreer, on Flickr


Tibidabo In The Distance by jonfreer, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

*Palau de la Música Catalana*
Palace of Catalan Music

The Palau de la Música Catalana is a concert hall in Barcelona. Designed in the Catalan modernista style by the architect Lluís Domènech i Montaner, it was built between 1905 and 1908 for the Orfeó Català, a choral society founded in 1891 that was a leading force in the Catalan cultural movement that came to be known as the Renaixença (Catalan Rebirth). In 1997, the Palau de la Música Catalana was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site along with Hospital de Sant Pau. Today, more than half a million people a year attend musical performances in the Palau that range from symphonic and chamber music to jazz and Cançó (Catalan song).


Palau de la Música Catalana HDR por Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar), en Flickr


Palau de la Musica Catalana por tetegil, en Flickr


Palais de la musique por Julien_V, en Flickr


Palau de la Música Catalana por rob4xs, en Flickr


Palau Musica por Liz Bartlett, en Flickr


Palau de la Música. Veuers. por Caeduiker, en Flickr


Palau de la musica por jorgemoraga, en Flickr


Palau Musica por michlancaster, en Flickr


A staircase in Palau de la Musica Catalana por louisemarston, en Flickr


Descartada 013 por andres.moreno, en Flickr


palau de la música por splanasl, en Flickr


Palau de la música catalana por Pedro Núñez, en Flickr


Palau de la Música de Catalunya por Eli Ramirez, en Flickr


2 por Mario Daban, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barceloneta Beach by jeroenpots, on Flickr


Barcelona, from the Palau Nacional, Montjuïc by Phil Greaney, on Flickr


Grainy Barcelonian afternoon by Brick_Man_Photos, on Flickr


El Barrio 1 by deuler_b, on Flickr


Sunny side by botterli, on Flickr


barcelona cathedral by gloskeith, on Flickr


207 by polyesterpowdercoated, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona skyline at night:


Barcelona por Jorge Medina Mediavilla, en Flickr


Barcelona y puerto por Jorge Medina Mediavilla, en Flickr


Barcelona por Jorge Medina Mediavilla, en Flickr


Plaza España por Jorge Medina Mediavilla, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Like horseback riding by chris8800, on Flickr


barcelona-home by barcelonahome, on Flickr


Cross Over Barcelona by alperez, on Flickr


HDR II by th3_big_bang/CRIS, on Flickr


Barcelona - Via Laietana by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Carrer d'Àngel Baixeras / Via Laietana by asianfiercetiger, on Flickr


The buildings of Barceloneta by Oh-Barcelona.com, on Flickr


Viva Barcelona: La Platja De La Barceloneta by *Randee, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelcorrent/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dao09/


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Güell (Güell Park) by L Plater, on Flickr


Suma't al canvi by carlosmdiazv, on Flickr


Park Güell by JAM.STACKS, on Flickr


Bike high-fiving by JAM.STACKS, on Flickr


Barcelona from Sagrada Familia by JAM.STACKS, on Flickr


Barcelona by tram #2 by JAM.STACKS, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia by JAM.STACKS, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by corepixel, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the great updates.....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of Barcelona by Night by geoffbcn, on Flickr


Barcelona - Parc de Joan Miró by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Barcelona - Parc de l'Espanya Industrial by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Barceloneta by eliasc64, on Flickr


Day 1, Barcelona, Spain by tweedy35, on Flickr


Gaudi's Diagonal by triplwu, on Flickr


DSC_5478 by nicolasvadilonga, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

how long has this church been u/c?


christos-greece said:


> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6096/6325267400_ae3a9d51f3_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

La Pedrera by darkrigel, on Flickr


Barcelona by Paul Merry, on Flickr


Gaudí's Chocolate Factory  | Parc Güell by P•A•U•L | Photography, on Flickr


P1100830 Barcelone, Camp Nou (FC Barcelona) by Jean Robert Thibault, on Flickr


Tribuna Camp Nou. by Totti 69 Totti, on Flickr


Poble Espanyol by Zé.Valdi, on Flickr


Zona de recàrrega per vehicles elèctrics, Barcelona by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by Ovidiu H., on Flickr


Diagonal by Alvaro OG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by asdrid, on Flickr


P1010352 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010360 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010336 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010321 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010293 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010378 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010353 by andrei preda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Viva Barcelona: Pillars at Plaça d'Espanya by *Randee, on Flickr


city of BARCELONA by eaube, on Flickr


barcelona bw3 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


barcelona bw5 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


P1010267 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010169 by andrei preda, on Flickr


P1010299 by andrei preda, on Flickr


Streetview by FungeP, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/viola_zevenhuizen/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

City of Barcelona V.2 by Onnamusha, on Flickr


Barcelona from Park Güell by 1yen, on Flickr


Barcelona from above by lloyd_911, on Flickr


Gaudi's Masterpieces at Park Güell by *Randee, on Flickr


Barcelona City by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Cityscape from Park Güell by Falling Outside The Normal Moral Constraints, on Flickr


Wide Cityscape from Park Güell by Falling Outside The Normal Moral Constraints, on Flickr


Gothic quarter by Ovidiu H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - Ramblas by marimbajlamesa, on Flickr


Barcelona - Ronda Litoral by marimbajlamesa, on Flickr


Barcelona- Museu de Cera by marimbajlamesa, on Flickr


Barcelona - Port by marimbajlamesa, on Flickr


Arruinado (Kaput) by L Plater, on Flickr


Transbordador Aeri del Port by 1yen, on Flickr


Barcelona - Enric Granados 100 a 1 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_289 by .A+, on Flickr


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Gorgeous... Awesome!


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/


----------



## christos-greece

La Sagrada Familia by chrisshots, on Flickr


España by alexandro198, on Flickr


Barcelona: Passeig de Gràcia by lgonzalez_l Luis González, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_289 by .A+, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_280 by .A+, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_288 by .A+, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_285 by .A+, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_275 by .A+, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_278 by .A+, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

*Plaça del Rei*
The King square

One of the city’s best preserved medieval squares, the Barri Gòtic’s Plaça del Rei is ringed by grand buildings. Among them is the 14th-century Palau Reial, which houses the Saló del Tinell, a spacious Catalan Gothic banqueting hall.


plaça del Rei por ohroig, en Flickr


Barcelona - Escales de la Plaça del Rei por Carquinyol, en Flickr


Plaça del Rei por Barcelona.cat, en Flickr


Plaça del Rei por Rick van Tuijl, en Flickr


plaça del rei por marcella bona, en Flickr


Plaça del Rei por ohroig, en Flickr


Mirador del Rei Martí por miltonmic, en Flickr


plaça del rei por Morgaine, en Flickr


Placa del Rei por rob4xs, en Flickr


Plaça del Rei through street por Crispin Cresswell, en Flickr


P1210295 por matatabby, en Flickr


Plaça de Rei (2005) por xcaballe, en Flickr


1 7 09.Vista de la Plaza del Rey, al fondo.Barcelona. por Juanbpn., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New page, new photos...


Arruinado (Kaput) by L Plater, on Flickr


Barcelona from above by lloyd_911, on Flickr


Port Vell by Ovidiu H., on Flickr


Port Vell by Ovidiu H., on Flickr


city of BARCELONA by eaube, on Flickr


Parque Güell (Güell Park) by L Plater, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_314 by .A+, on Flickr


BARCELLONA_317 by .A+, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria

Barcelona's medieval quarter is truly great. :cheers:


----------



## hhhhh

HD - HD


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Poblenou. Barcelona (Spain) by Photos Without Borders, on Flickr


Storm over Poblenou. Barcelona (Spain) by Photos Without Borders, on Flickr


Untitled by distantheartbeats, on Flickr


La Catedral by JUMBOROIS, on Flickr


Hospital de la Creu i Sant Pau by tommyajohansson, on Flickr


Waterfront Barcelona - 09 by andynash, on Flickr


The beach at night by feradz, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach 3 by BoMeissner, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona Beach


----------



## timo9

this city is... i don't have the words!


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the awesome updates....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Desafiando el vértigo by . SantiMB ., on Flickr


oxana-den_21 by luxmilita, on Flickr


IMG_3107 by xmaluquer, on Flickr


IMG_3083 by xmaluquer, on Flickr


La Rambla by Auntie P, on Flickr


Barcelona at night by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Down on the beach by Roy Lathwell, on Flickr


back to the beach by Robjose, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Plaza España by nitachem, on Flickr


Torre Agbar by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


El Carmel, Barcelona by heli3photo, on Flickr


Barcelona, view from Park Güell by LuckMaster, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach in March by Dan Blystone, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach Tower by Milan Pleus, on Flickr


IMG_5692 by atomic girl nyc, on Flickr


The beach Barcelona by Jack in a boat, on Flickr


Waterfront Barcelona - 09 by andynash, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

La Pedrera roof by beckstei, on Flickr


la pedrera by beckstei, on Flickr


~~Barcelona, Spain #10~~ by TravelsThruTheUniverse, on Flickr


~~Barcelona, Spain #7~~ by TravelsThruTheUniverse, on Flickr


~~Barcelona, Spain #11~~ by TravelsThruTheUniverse, on Flickr


Las Ramblas - Streets of Barcelona by jp3g, on Flickr


Las Ramblas - Streets of Barcelona by jp3g, on Flickr


Barcelona Harbour & Beach by gadgetdan, on Flickr


The beach in Barcelona by kay.steiger, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Cataluña, España by wolfgangk01, on Flickr


Torre Diagonal Zero Zero by Luiz Seo, on Flickr


Torre Diagonal Zero Zero by Luiz Seo, on Flickr


Hotel Suites Avenue - Toyo Ito by Luiz Seo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Cataluña, España by wolfgangk01, on Flickr


N 364-21A 01 by chausson bs, on Flickr


IMG_3083 by xmaluquer, on Flickr


Casa Sayrach, en la Diagonal nº 423 by "Knowing Barcelona with Isolda", on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

really beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - Enric Granados 098 a 01 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


DSC02557 by Yasuko_, on Flickr


187 / 365 by Macpic_s, on Flickr


Barcelona's lights by pasotraspaso, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by JoshJackson84, on Flickr


tiny people by Amber Parkin, on Flickr


Barcelona, beach by barryprudom, on Flickr


Barcelona's beach by ebbe1983, on Flickr


The beach Barcelona by Jack in a boat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona's Olympic Stadium by Stoutlager, on Flickr


Lots of boats by bartholo, on Flickr


Barcelona by Juan Madrigal Photo, on Flickr


Streets of Barcelona at night by Renee Lightner, on Flickr


People watch the Magic Fountains by Renee Lightner, on Flickr


metro Barcelona by a.moyano.maiz, on Flickr


beach in Barcelona (2) by chris_fick, on Flickr


The beach at Barcelona by Beardy Vulcan, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by JoshJackson84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BARCELLONA_289 by .A+, on Flickr


En Construcció by algefear, on Flickr


Diagonal i torre Agbar by algefear, on Flickr


estatua humana by agu²!, on Flickr


Paseo de Gracia by agu²!, on Flickr


Las Ramblas - Streets of Barcelona by jp3g, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by feradz, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by feradz, on Flickr


Enjoying the good weather by feradz, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

*Landing in Barcelona El Prat Airport - HD!*


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] Barcelona- Barceloneta and Port Olimpic by Edek Giejgo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] II Barceloneta 5 by peter yates, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] Castell de Montjuic by Duncan Tang, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] BARCELONA, SPAIN by warsawer, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] BARCELONA, SPAIN by warsawer, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] BARCELONA, SPAIN by warsawer, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] The Columbus Monument. La Rambla, Barcelona, Spain. by allap, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] The Columbus Monument. La Rambla, Barcelona, Spain. by allap, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] .. by Funesphoto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Cafe Zurich, Barcelona by Funesphoto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Khaled100, on Flickr


Night Lights by Chad Mauger, on Flickr


Plaza de España (Barcelona) by Ramza Beoulve, on Flickr


Plaza de Espana by @[email protected], on Flickr


Barceloneta by szeregowy, on Flickr


IMG_0354 by carroll.ryan, on Flickr


Barcelona 267 by EduardoMH, on Flickr


Flip by ciscoestevez, on Flickr


Beach playground by feradz, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] Barcelona by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] IMG_2085 by NorthUpsideDown, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona by [email protected]!$#143, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by maurococi, on Flickr


IMG_1137 by fottosson, on Flickr


CACEROLADA EN LAS OFICINAL CENTRALES DE LA CAIXA by Víctor Riverola, on Flickr


Manifestació 12M Barcelona by Vicnaba, on Flickr


Placa Catalunya, Barcelona by beeeeej, on Flickr


Barcelona Beaches by cissell, on Flickr


Playa de Sant Sebastia by maveric2003, on Flickr


Barcelona Beaches by chrismetcalf, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes

Amazing Barcelona :drool:

In some views from the belvederes, Barcelona seems much with Naples :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona. "Les Punxes" building. One of the best known modernist 1900' building by Ballard-Pecholobo, on Flickr


Barcelona by rosemarybeetle, on Flickr


Sagrat Cor on Tibidabo mountain, Barcelona by dreadheadlady, on Flickr


Barceloneta - the city beach of Barcelona by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by maurococi, on Flickr


Metro Barcelona by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Barcelona beach by thecentrecannothold, on Flickr


Front de mer by Stephane Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] CSC_0958 by alasdairmulhern, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Massive demonstration against education cuts in Barcelona. by Jobopa, on Flickr


This photo was taken from the 6th floor terrace of the Casa Fuster Hotel in Barcelona. by vinylmeister, on Flickr


Park Guell, Barcelona, Spain by beccaloebe, on Flickr


View of Barcelona by dreadheadlady, on Flickr


Barcelona by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


Photographer by Aria92, on Flickr


View from Sagrada Familia (Gaudi) Barcelona by John the Photographer, on Flickr


Barcelona beach by robtedesco, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by bchris92, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Twin Towers by thereverendmt, on Flickr


Cranes by thereverendmt, on Flickr


Barcelona by jessicahitch_, on Flickr


Follow the triangle by GUSTAVimages, on Flickr


Torre Agbar - Hotel Diagonal Barcelona - 0329 by Eduardo_Cabral, on Flickr


Torre Agbar - 0342 by Eduardo_Cabral, on Flickr


Barceloneta by night by danichro, on Flickr


Beach by Seasons around the World, on Flickr


Barcelona beach by robtedesco, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona by 2create, on Flickr


Tired of walking by vinylmeister, on Flickr


Sant Aniol Truck parked on the streets of Barcelona by vinylmeister, on Flickr


View from Montjuïc by GUSTAVimages, on Flickr


Sunset on Barcelona by GUSTAVimages, on Flickr


Plaça d'Espanya by GUSTAVimages, on Flickr


Plaça d'Espanya by GUSTAVimages, on Flickr


Barcelona. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


BarcelonaBeach.jpg by Angie Steele, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh

[/url] Le jardin botanique de Barcelone by Bee.girl, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Sur le Montjuic by Bee.girl, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Sur le Montjuic by Bee.girl, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

BARCELONA - Espanha by JCassiano, on Flickr


BARCELONA - Espanha by JCassiano, on Flickr


* by Cees Willems, on Flickr


* by Cees Willems, on Flickr


Port Olimpic by feradz, on Flickr


Diagonal Mar skyscrapers by Oh-Barcelona.com, on Flickr


Street at night – Calle en la noche by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


Ronda Litoral by hey joh, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by Desy Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

Magic Fountain by twentystar, on Flickr








[/url] Barcelona Harbor Cruise by twentystar, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Magic Fountain by twentystar, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Park Güell by xavi.torres, on Flickr


Park Güell by xavi.torres, on Flickr


_DSC2437 by CaioK, on Flickr


CCIB by Luis Croquer, on Flickr


Photographer by Aria92, on Flickr


#3071 by Fran Simó, on Flickr


IMG_3107 by xmaluquer, on Flickr


La playa by andy.rajabo, on Flickr


Barceloneta by ennanco, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## CHLayson

nice pics.. so nice place


----------



## hhhhh

[/url] offf by kaerfkrahs, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] IMG_0624 by kaerfkrahs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh




----------



## SASH

Wish I could live there. Awesome City!


----------



## Deanb

city looks gorgeous!


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Parròquia de la Puríssima Concepció by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


La Boqueria, Barcelona by mikey471, on Flickr


View from the top by steelecity, on Flickr


View from Monumento a Colón by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


II Puig Vela Clasica Barcelona by PUIG VELA CLASSICA, on Flickr


Casa Batllo, Barcelona, Spain by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr


Smart City II by The Reeler, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by Rick & Mindy, on Flickr


Port Olimpic, Barcelona by Rick & Mindy, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

Port.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbibia/3717456375/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## hhhhh

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7096931291/sizes/k/in/set-72157629853863673/


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh

http://www.flickr.com/photos/victorcarrera/5349692275/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/victorcarrera/6177346813/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/victorcarrera/5349691885/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona | On Top of Sagrada Familia by Rhys Asplundh, on Flickr


PAISAJISMO URBANO-ABRERA-URBAN LANDSCAPE-PINTURA-FOTOS-PINTOR-ERNEST DESCALS by Ernest Descals, on Flickr


Barcelona, 018 by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


View of Barcelona by 2create, on Flickr


Point of View by velocityzen, on Flickr


Barceloneta - the city beach of Barcelona by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Park Güell by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Barcelona by rosemarybeetle, on Flickr


Beach volleyball player, Barcelona by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


Beach Art by nataliemarchant, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

http://www.flickr.com/photos/billkatygemma/7358404952/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/billkatygemma/7173200335/sizes/h/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/billkatygemma/7173363739/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## Al-Hashimi

Unique and ancient city. I have very fond memories of that beautiful city from my visits.

Fantastic location by the Mediterranean Sea close to France and Italy, surrounded by hills and not far away from the stunning Pyreness. Add to that the architecture of the city, landmarks and mood.

No wonder that it's the 4th most visited city in Europe after Paris, London and Rome.


----------



## christos-greece

Sound in the Sand by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


Sound in the Sand by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


Plaza d'Espanya-Barcelona by Dora-A, on Flickr


Las Ramblas from Monumento a Colón by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


View from Monumento a Colón by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Guàrdia Urbana de Barcelona by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


Park Güell by xavi.torres, on Flickr


Barcelona by BeyondBordersMedia, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## hhhhh

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolie2011/7394577312/sizes/h/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolie2011/7394638496/sizes/h/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolie2011/7394665356/sizes/h/in/photostream/





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolie2011/7394650212/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## UrbanRat

christos-greece said:


> Sound in the Sand by Francesc_2000, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sound in the Sand by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


^^ Vienna meets Barcelona: Nice Project!
I'm really looking forward to visit Barcelona in September, it is among the top cities i want to visit.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos 


Col·legi d'Arquitectes de Catalunya, Barri Gòtic, Barcelona by Danny~F, on Flickr


Palau de la Generalitat, Plaça de la Constitución, Barcelona by Danny~F, on Flickr


Las Ramblas by acfulton5, on Flickr


Spanish Gondola by acfulton5, on Flickr


IMG_5006 by xmaluquer, on Flickr


Manifestació 12M Barcelona by Vicnaba, on Flickr


IMG_0539 by jeccabreen, on Flickr


Frabk Gehry copper fish in background by Alana_Q, on Flickr


IMG_0115 by jaycieh, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iban_g_g/7419339850/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## wapo5050

Barcelona looks great on these hot days.


----------



## wapo5050

Two beautiful pics of plaça Catalunya:

Plaza Cataluña y el edificio Caja Madrid por Alejandro Cebrián, en Flickr










A cool pic of Las Ramblas:

Barcelona. La Rambla por Hélder Cotrim, en Flickr


----------



## hhhhh




----------



## christos-greece

Saturday 16 June 2012: nor once or nonce by dabnotu, on Flickr


Col·legi d'Arquitectes de Catalunya, Barri Gòtic, Barcelona by Danny~F, on Flickr


View from Monumento a Colón by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Fira de Barcelona by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Two towers of Barcelona by OK - Apartment, on Flickr


Port of Barcelona by OK - Apartment, on Flickr


Instantánea callejera muy catalana by Planeta Dunia, on Flickr


Tarragona Beach by CISabroad, on Flickr

and please scroll:
>>>>>>>>>>

Beaches of Barceloneta by Anil D'Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Success is something you choose!! by Photolab.AJ, on Flickr


Sound in the Sand by Francesc_2000, on Flickr


Barcelona i la tormenta - Barcelona and the storm by McGuiver, on Flickr


Barcelona City @ Night by quekbc, on Flickr


Placa de Catalunya looking toward La Rambla, Barcelona by Snappy Pete, on Flickr


South along La Rambla, Barcelona by Snappy Pete, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by Gav1384, on Flickr


Barcelona by kwikzilver, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach babe by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvdblom/7439874892/sizes/k/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvdblom/7439692170/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

View by cycloctopus, on Flickr


Casa Batllo, Barcelona, Spain - Facade by grumpyoldlimey, on Flickr


Spain51a by Max from Tas, on Flickr


Barcelona by Lucian Simionesei, on Flickr


Plaça de Catalunya by JohnSeb, on Flickr


17 giugno 2012 - Barcellona - Castello di Montjuic (13) by Thelonelyscout, on Flickr


17 giugno 2012 - Barcellona - Quartiere Gotico (21) by Thelonelyscout, on Flickr


17 giugno 2012 - Barcellona - Funivia Montjuic-spaggia (12) by Thelonelyscout, on Flickr


Sant Joan by tmmluis, on Flickr


Sant Joan by tmmluis, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful city. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_8866-Edit-Edit.jpg by monkeygod, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by Alana_Q, on Flickr


Ariel View of Barcelona City by NPM Pictures, on Flickr


Avenue in Nou Barris by Oh-Barcelona.com, on Flickr


Ral·li Bus Barcelona-Caldes de Montbuí 2012 by The STB, on Flickr


Ral·li Bus Barcelona-Caldes de Montbuí 2012 by The STB, on Flickr


Ral·li Bus Barcelona-Caldes de Montbuí 2012 by The STB, on Flickr


Barcelona, Surf rescue by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tightrope by Photolab.AJ, on Flickr


_MG_8929-Edit.jpg by monkeygod, on Flickr


View from above | #barcelona #building #architecture #street #crane #rac1 #city by josep m. ganyet, on Flickr


Hotel W Barcelona by Ricardo Bofill by kwikzilver, on Flickr


Untitled by mrgeebee, on Flickr


Barcelona 2009 444 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


evening-at-the-beach-in-barcelona by yourbuzzieisfuzzie, on Flickr


barcelona beach by twicepix, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kixmi/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/27pixels/


----------



## christos-greece

cityscape by luckyfish, on Flickr


park guell by Kymberly Janisch, on Flickr


Royal Palace (11th century) by WrldVoyagr, on Flickr


PIC Fassade by night 1 by kkhotelpicasso, on Flickr


Barcelona @ Night 3 by [email protected], on Flickr


Barcelona @ Night 1 by [email protected], on Flickr


Barcelone @ Night 4 by [email protected], on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by Brian_Fornear, on Flickr


beach by twicepix, on Flickr


----------



## INTED

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7470169014/sizes/h/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7470165720/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Bacelona FC HDR by Pdiddy3g, on Flickr


barcelona-9935-1.jpg by jimsideas, on Flickr


Barcelona-9726.jpg by jimsideas, on Flickr


Barcelona-9730.jpg by jimsideas, on Flickr


Barcelona-9724.jpg by jimsideas, on Flickr


Light show in Barcelona. #barcelona #spain #travel #tripofalifetime #espana by sarahdabearah, on Flickr


Plaza Cataluña, Barcelona by qcphoto, on Flickr


Half-crowded beach by Brujo+, on Flickr


----------



## xxx1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page3/


----------



## sherlock123

Spain again once more time come in the euro final match and Italy is fighting for the 2nd time for winning the euro cup 2012. Spain vs Italy EURO 2012 Final Live.

2012,Euro,2012,Italy,Spain

Spain vs Italy EURO 2012 Final Live


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - San Pablo del Campo by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


Palau Guell, Barcelona, Spain - Chimney Group by grumpyoldlimey, on Flickr


Palau Guell, Barcelona, Spain - Facade by grumpyoldlimey, on Flickr


Palau Guell, Barcelona, Spain - Chimney Group by grumpyoldlimey, on Flickr


Park Güell by xavi.torres, on Flickr


IMG_2687aa by WilmarPics, on Flickr


IMG_2737aa by WilmarPics, on Flickr


IMG_5001 by xmaluquer, on Flickr


Barceloneta-Beach.JPG by EricFirley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hello Barca! by Peter10B, on Flickr


Bliss! by Peter10B, on Flickr


360° bar at Barceló Raval hotel by Peter10B, on Flickr


Night readers by Peter10B, on Flickr


A good read pt.3 by Peter10B, on Flickr


Sunrise Over La Barceloneta 2 by briancparks, on Flickr


Sunrise Over La Barceloneta 3 by briancparks, on Flickr


Barcelona by Rafaphotos2012, on Flickr


IMG_4018 by Laura Anne2012, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

christos-greece said:


>


I lived for 7 months in an apartment, 50-60 meters away from where this picture was taken. When you take the left street on Portal de l'Angel.

Thanks for the great pictures christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8331 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8305 by darkmark327, on Flickr


Broadview by margotwood, on Flickr


Aerial view of Barcelona by SnapDoc, on Flickr


Aproaching Barcelona by SnapDoc, on Flickr


Plaça de Catalunya by ThistleDhu1, on Flickr


Untitled by Ferran Puig, on Flickr


Sunrise Over La Barceloneta 1 by briancparks, on Flickr


Summer in Barcelona by Stefano Politi Markovina, on Flickr


----------



## BreDi

Barcelona has it all: Historical buildings, great food, nightlife, beach and the best football team in the world... My favourite destination!


----------



## christos-greece

The Torre Mapfre in Barcelona by Beardy Vulcan, on Flickr


Barcelona #Barcelona #Spain #Catalonia #trip #travel #Europe #street_scene #cityscape #view #street #art #architecture #landscape #gf_russia #gf #gang_family #worldconnection #igersrussia #igers #clubsocial #instagood #photowall #gmy #landscape_lovers #p by Grigory A, on Flickr


Estadi Olimpic Lluis Companys, Barcelona by X D B, on Flickr


IMG_1348 by salnave, on Flickr


DSCF3213 by salnave, on Flickr


IMG_1359 by salnave, on Flickr


IMG_9092 by JoachimOslo, on Flickr


177/365 Barceloneta Beach by Ruben_M, on Flickr


Barcelona, Surf rescue by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palau Guell, Barcelona, Spain - Main Entrance by grumpyoldlimey, on Flickr


Barcelona.Сity ​​life. #Barcelona #Spain #Catalonia #trip #travel #Europe #street_scene #cityscape #view #street #art #architecture #landscape #gf_russia #gf #gang_family #worldconnection #igersrussia #igers #clubsocial #instagood #photowall #gmy #landsca by Grigory A, on Flickr


A view from Montjuic by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by Tony Gro, on Flickr


Walking down the streets by Ben Rocha Semedo, on Flickr


I love the street by Irene Ruscalleda, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by Mike Lunt, on Flickr


Hotel W, Barcelona by Rick & Mindy, on Flickr


Let's call the summer (Barcelona crowded beach) by feradz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya (MNAC) towards Font Magica and Placa d'Espanya by gavinwray, on Flickr


tram T4 Barcelona by xrispixels, on Flickr


IMG_2095 by xmaluquer, on Flickr


DSC_0015 by xrispixels, on Flickr


La búsqueda del tesoro urbano: Un dibujo en el suelo by Irene Ruscalleda, on Flickr


Protest in Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


Summertime in Barcelona by Cecil Lee, on Flickr


Recuerda by xirmi, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5727200

I love Barcelona! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Parc Guell, Barcelona by ViveUnique, on Flickr


View from Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya (MNAC) towards Font Magica and Placa d'Espanya by gavinwray, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by Tony Gro, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by Sghirat, on Flickr


Plaza Reial by rafaelsoares, on Flickr


Untitled by Douglas Cleary, on Flickr


DSC01788 by natebobuw, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by Emilijan Sekulovski, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing...


----------



## christos-greece

Park Guell by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Ral·li Bus Barcelona-Caldes de Montbuí 2012 by The STB, on Flickr


Barcelona 2012 by pl74ew, on Flickr


Castells Plaça Sant Jaume (114) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


Castells Plaça Sant Jaume (98) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


Castells Plaça Sant Jaume (2) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


Castells Plaça Sant Jaume (3) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by rafaelsoares, on Flickr


----------



## HD3

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespacewalker/7621149010/sizes/k/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespacewalker/7621206124/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## HD3

Barcelona Junio 2012 by jfbaquero, on Flickr


Port by Enery Martin III, on Flickr


Port Barcelona by rustadragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sagrada Familia by X D B, on Flickr


Cityscape by Nathan Hadley, on Flickr


Park Guell by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Plaza Urquinaona by erin rose greene, on Flickr


Plaça de l’Àngel amb Via Laietana, Barcelona by Vicnaba, on Flickr


#barcelona #spain #histamatic #fashion #fashionista #instagramhub #instahub #instagood #instamood #photooftheday #iphoneography #tweegram #instadaily #instago #streetphoto #streetphotography #streetshot #women by Michel's, on Flickr


The girl's red dress by Pemisera, on Flickr


Music for two by chris8800, on Flickr


Playa de la Villa Olímpica y Hotel Vela by Jorge Pazos, on Flickr


----------



## HD6

Port of Barcelona by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Place de Catalunya by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## HD8

Torre Agbar by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Borsa de Barcelona by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Passeig de Gracia by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City view of Barcelona by Sunny Diva, on Flickr


View of the city from Montjüic, Barcelona by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Park Guell by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Barcelona by eGuide Travel, on Flickr


Agbar i la lluna by olga.palma, on Flickr


Enjoying the view from Montjüic, Barcelona by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Social Event on June 26 by Barcelona GSE, on Flickr


Playa - barceloneta by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Barceloneta/Barcelona by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Barceloneta by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

Mediterranean Beach in Barcelona by KarenLynnn, on Flickr


Looking That-a-Way by KarenLynnn, on Flickr


walkway at the beach by KarenLynnn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the city from Montjüic, Barcelona by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Casa Milà by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by wingsofwilderness, on Flickr


View of the city from Montjüic, Barcelona by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Flying by phototamer, on Flickr


DSCN0266 by Robo F., on Flickr


Beach Scene by Nathan Hadley, on Flickr


IMG_0671.jpg by trefisius, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

Harbor view from Montjüic, Barcelona by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Harbor view from Montjüic, Barcelona by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Control tower, Barcelona Airport by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

DSC07722 by Jonas WeiÃŸ, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

DSC07371 by Jonas WeiÃŸ, on Flickr


----------



## HD9




----------



## christos-greece

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Wijkmarkphoto, on Flickr


Barcelona Marina Panorama by Marc Rauw., on Flickr


Work and Play by Parthurpics, on Flickr


Placa de Catalunya Barcelona: Statues and fountain 2012 #2 by dominotic, on Flickr


Barcelona 2012 by pl74ew, on Flickr


Avenue in Nou Barris by Oh-Barcelona.com, on Flickr


sea full of people by Elly Deaks, on Flickr


Barceloneta by Luana Bandeira, on Flickr


The beach. "Barceloneta" by ashleybarcelona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Barcelona by Mamö, on Flickr


Day 225 - Beaches of Barcelona by rexmachine, on Flickr


Barcelona: Old Customs House by ThistleDhu1, on Flickr


Camp Nou by Oscar LR, on Flickr


(mini) Camp Nou by Pankcho, on Flickr


IMG_3403 by nazlibudakkk, on Flickr


The gallery at night by Madeleine Eve, on Flickr


Barcelona's port by shurikatus, on Flickr


Imported Sand from Egypt by lee.peter113, on Flickr


BCN Photo Walk-5.jpg by AnaQ., on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Thank you christos! Very nice photos!


----------



## HD9

DSC08099 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


DSC08006 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


DSC07945 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

DSC06125 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


DSC07722 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


DSC07917 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by Swedespot, on Flickr


Via Laietana, Barcelona by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr


Barcelona Spain by elias_daniel, on Flickr


Barceloneta by Swedespot, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline Colon by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Barcelona Drassanes skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Barcelona 1145 by paralecitam, on Flickr


BCN Photo Walk-6.jpg by AnaQ., on Flickr


Beach at Barceloneta by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

Beach


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Bonita by Dee_Edison, on Flickr


city of bikes by karolajnat, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


IMG_0427 by sequentialogic, on Flickr


IMG_0441 by sequentialogic, on Flickr


list (a year in the life of...day 218) by Lerryn.Pics, on Flickr


Placa de Catalunia - Barcelona - Spain by Jaafar Mestari, on Flickr


La Barceloneta beach by russ david, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by trefisius, on Flickr


La Barceloneta - Beach Volley Ball by KBTimages.co.uk(uk_photo_art), on Flickr


----------



## HD9

DSC06342 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


DSC07371 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


DSC07659 by Jonas Weiß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Centro comercial Arenas (Barcelona) by llondru, on Flickr


busy city by karolajnat, on Flickr


barcelona by karolajnat, on Flickr


Barcelona 1082 by paralecitam, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by drekne, on Flickr


Green Valley - Zona 6 Beach Bar - 3-08-12 by Zona 6 Calella, on Flickr


Green Valley - Zona 6 Beach Bar - 3-08-12 by Zona 6 Calella, on Flickr


IMG_8006 by darkmark327, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

IMG_8266 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8272 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8292 by darkmark327, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The streets of Barca in HDR by Hysen Rebello, on Flickr


Cycling in Las Ramblas by Nutbcn, on Flickr


whoo whoo by karolajnat, on Flickr


street of barcelona by karolajnat, on Flickr


Ross/ Kessy (Beach Volleyball).- by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


Barcelona by August Rae, on Flickr


Barceloneta by claudecastor, on Flickr


Barceloneta by VNT111, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

www.flickr.com/photos/irene_diaz_f/7780646550/sizes/h/


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Street Art by saturndrummer2009, on Flickr


Untitled by Funky Tee, on Flickr


NAO VICTORIA & GALEÓN LA PEPA (ANDALUCÍA) by Frank "THE EYE" Eggers ('El Agradable'), on Flickr


Barcelona summer 2012 by Hombre Chic, on Flickr


Barcelona summer 2012 by Hombre Chic, on Flickr


Barcelona by Boat by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City View by rafaelsoares, on Flickr


Yellow Fountain by rafaelsoares, on Flickr


Barcelona Diagonal Mar by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


IMG_0427 by sequentialogic, on Flickr


C(6).Port Forum BCN-ST [RLF] by Fotógrafo CGCaballé, on Flickr


Diagonal Mar 4745 by javier1949, on Flickr


Diagonal Mar 4744 by javier1949, on Flickr


W-Building by sylvie bergere, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

Barcelona view by JohnSeb, on Flickr


Barcelona docks by JohnSeb, on Flickr


IMG_0917 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

Park Güell by Jowisth, on Flickr


DSC_0473 by JasperKoele, on Flickr


Beach promenade by Jowisth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sagrada Familia by Hari Adivarekar, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia by Hari Adivarekar, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia by Hari Adivarekar, on Flickr


Barceloneta skateboarder by pugfan, on Flickr


Barcelona again by 4eharda_u, on Flickr


Barcelona again by 4eharda_u, on Flickr


Untitled by I agree, I disagree., on Flickr


Barcelona 2012 by Taylor Dundee, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

fruit stall by zoetnet, on Flickr


family portrait by zoetnet, on Flickr


barcelona streets by zoetnet, on Flickr


----------



## HD9

W Hotel Barcelona Interiors by Charles Farruggio 12/33 by yossawat.com, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7846742380/sizes/k/


----------



## christos-greece

Sagrada Familia by Hari Adivarekar, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia by Hari Adivarekar, on Flickr


Barcelona 2012 by Taylor Dundee, on Flickr


Barcelona Spain by elias_daniel, on Flickr


El Masnou Beach by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


IMGP5399 by 35RF, on Flickr


Barcelona by MP81, on Flickr


_TRA1492 by Travishenderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument by dkhlucy, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia by Hari Adivarekar, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia by Hari Adivarekar, on Flickr


Barceloneta street music by NODE Turisme - Barcelona, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


Varadero Beach by andreybl, on Flickr


BCN Photo Walk-6.jpg by AnaQ., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!!!


----------



## HD9




----------



## HD9




----------



## Linguine

awesome images from Barcelona...:cheers2:


----------



## HD9




----------



## HD9

47784225


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Just a few people on the beach by squeezebox_huf, on Flickr


Kristyy 010 by Wiros, on Flickr


Barcelona, Surf rescue by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


IMG_8331 by darkmark327, on Flickr


IMG_8305 by darkmark327, on Flickr


----------



## EU12

What a gorgeous beach and hot girls


----------



## christos-greece

332 / 365 by Macpic_s, on Flickr


Spain - Barcelona - Light of the city from Parc Guell by Thorio, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona Street by Dave Cleghorn, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


Barcelona Harbour at Night by Fraser Mummery, on Flickr


Oh I see! by Joey Z1, on Flickr


Barceloneta, Sculpture in the sand, By Rebecca Horn, titled L'Estel Ferit by Joey Z1, on Flickr


----------



## EU12

Hotel W by Josep M Martí, on Flickr


Hotel W by Josep M Martí, on Flickr


First view by sjmaxson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0039 - Plaza - Park Guell by mviniciussousa, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain 2012 by davidgordillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the heat of Barcelona by Soenke HH, on Flickr


Barcelona de noche by SergioR&P, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia2 by [email protected], on Flickr


El Masnou Beach by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Streets by Lionya, on Flickr


Street of Barcelona by Nastasiya-k, on Flickr


Port Olimpic beach-1 by Kevin21r, on Flickr


Fun on the Beach by Zach Dischner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early Morning, Barcelona by lady classy and fabulous, on Flickr


barcelona street scene by ms_kpetunia, on Flickr


barcelona street scene by ms_kpetunia, on Flickr


Barcelona_streets-23 by LLamasforever, on Flickr


Barcelona_streets-18 by LLamasforever, on Flickr


Barcelona_streets-22 by LLamasforever, on Flickr


Barceloneta, Sculpture in the sand, By Rebecca Horn, titled L'Estel Ferit by Joey Z1, on Flickr


Oh I see! by Joey Z1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monday 10 September 2012: in honor of mundanity by jazamarripae, on Flickr


DSCF2168 by Zena1962, on Flickr


Urb10 D700_756 by carapies, on Flickr


Port Olimpic - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


BARCELONA by lady classy and fabulous, on Flickr


Port Olimpic - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


ParkGuell9 by [email protected], on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by Clement Celma, on Flickr


Av Diagonal, Barcelona by Qué Photo?, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sculpture by Alexandra Mitchell, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia made of sand by Alexandra Mitchell, on Flickr


Port Olimpic - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


Yellow Fountain by rafaelsoares, on Flickr


El Masnou Beach by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


Via Laietana, Barcelona by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr


190 - 5e Torneig Internacional de Tennis Platja Ciutat de Barcelona by PhotographYeah!, on Flickr


Platja de la Barceloneta by 4ilsa, on Flickr


----------



## OK8




----------



## christos-greece

Port Olimpic - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


Sunset at Barcelona by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr


Barcelona de noche by SergioR&P, on Flickr


Barcelona by doug.irvine, on Flickr


Barcelona by doug.irvine, on Flickr


Plaza España by jim snapper, on Flickr


096 - 5e Torneig Internacional de Tennis Platja Ciutat de Barcelona by PhotographYeah!, on Flickr


162 - 5e Torneig Internacional de Tennis Platja Ciutat de Barcelona by PhotographYeah!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last Glimpse of Barcelona by pəruse, on Flickr


View from the top of the hill by sylvie bergere, on Flickr


El Raval by Nocche, on Flickr


carefree by view.on.black, on Flickr


2012-09-08 at 08-20-54 by urgetopunt, on Flickr


2012-09-08 at 08-23-50 by urgetopunt, on Flickr


Metro escalator in Barcelona by Dan_DC, on Flickr


Views along Passeig de Colom by Beewyze Creations, on Flickr


----------



## DI.




----------



## christos-greece

Anell Olímpic y Torre Calatrava by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr


Urb10 D700_756 by carapies, on Flickr


DSCN2934_2 by Robo F., on Flickr


Catching some rays on the dock by John191cr, on Flickr


Kick act- performance, Las Ramblas by John191cr, on Flickr


Columbus statue at night by Glenn Shoemake, on Flickr


Maremagnum at night by Glenn Shoemake, on Flickr


Sitges by Renata Lamezi, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Barcelona View by Billabongmac, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Park Guell, A view of the city of Barcelona by dkhlucy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Bleu presque transparent, on Flickr


Mercè 2012 -FI- by Bleu presque transparent, on Flickr


El Raval by Nocche, on Flickr


120923 028 by chausson bs, on Flickr


120923 025 by chausson bs, on Flickr


Untitled by Anastasia Yakournova, on Flickr


P1030002 by Ron Patla, on Flickr


IMG_1574 by Ranjit Khera, on Flickr


IMG_1540 by Ranjit Khera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Sagrada Família by Greg Annandale, on Flickr


Barcelona by Nelspin, on Flickr


Casa Terrades, also known as Casa de les Punxes, designed by Puig i Cadafalch (1903–1905) by sftrajan, on Flickr


Casa Terrades, also known as Casa de les Punxes, designed by Puig i Cadafalch (1903–1905) by sftrajan, on Flickr


Barcelona 2009 382 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


Cyclists of Baeceloneta by Palicio Photography, on Flickr


Summertime in Barcelona by Cecil Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Travels with Trippy: Spain 2006 by puuikibeach, on Flickr


Montjuïc by kimaero, on Flickr


Tibidabo by kimaero, on Flickr


barcelona by khora, on Flickr


avinguda diagonal by khora, on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by kimaero, on Flickr


Family by Nastasiya-k, on Flickr


Barcelona by kwikzilver, on Flickr


Untitled by Emilijan Sekulovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@The Sagrada Familia by chuyufay, on Flickr


@The Sagrada Familia by chuyufay, on Flickr


Barcelona.Сity ​​life. #Barcelona #Spain #Catalonia #trip #travel #Europe #street_scene #cityscape #view #street #art #architecture #landscape #gf_russia #gf #gang_family #worldconnection #igersrussia #igers #clubsocial #instagood #photowall #gmy #landsca by Grigory A, on Flickr


After the storm. Barcelona (Spain) by Photos Without Borders, on Flickr


El Clásico by Stefano Marrocu, on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by kimaero, on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by kimaero, on Flickr


Barceloneta by viima, on Flickr


----------



## WWonka

christos-greece said:


> La Sagrada Família by Greg Annandale, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelspin/8290235995/
> ^^
> 
> Esta foto es increìble... Todas las imágenes son magnìficas, pero esa foto parece de pelìcula...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/8278155563/


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona was one of our favourite cities to travel in in 2012! What's on your travel wish list for 2013? by Lozula, on Flickr


Sagrada Família by kimaero, on Flickr


Port Olimpic - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


Edificis Trade (1968)-IV by Josep Tama, on Flickr


Barcelona (Sept 2012) by David_R_, on Flickr


Barcelona (Sept 2012) by David_R_, on Flickr


Barcelona (Sept 2012) by David_R_, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by Michael Johnson2006, on Flickr


----------



## clarkjen

Thanks for the pics! It's really cool!


----------



## christos-greece

Cyclists of Baeceloneta by Palicio Photography, on Flickr


Panoramic view at sunset over Barcelona from Palau Nacional at Montjuïc, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Stefano Politi Markovina, on Flickr


Barcelona [23 Octobre 2012] by Julien Perri Photographie, on Flickr


Carre Pelai, Barcelona by McGuiver, on Flickr


Via Laietana x Carrer Princesa by denisedslu, on Flickr


27 Dec 2012 (day 362) by alanpl, on Flickr


DSCF0148 Plaza Catalunya - Barcellona by LorenzoGiunchi, on Flickr


Tourists try to hold a pigeon by adamsbits, on Flickr


l'evoució humana by Seracat, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

christos-greece said:


> Barcelona (Sept 2012) by David_R_, on Flickr


Great photo! :cheers: Barcelona is amazing city! Thanks Christos.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

City lights…(Gaudi) by xeniussonar, on Flickr


Catalonia-7 by T.and.M, on Flickr


Catalonia-8 by T.and.M, on Flickr


Festa de Gracia, girls by Dayl, on Flickr


R0015043 Chistmas in Barcelona by LorenzoGiunchi, on Flickr


_MG_9697 by gspidermac, on Flickr


Frank Gery's Peix, Barcelona by Frank K Lee, on Flickr


Barcelona by stephernie_317, on Flickr


DSC04773 by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Harbor view of city by PhotoRusch, on Flickr


Awaited light by tripowski, on Flickr


Spanish Intersection by chrisbastian44, on Flickr


Spanish Storm by chrisbastian44, on Flickr


Casa Milà by jose_anta, on Flickr


Casa BATLLÓ * GAUDÍ by CROMEO, on Flickr


carrer de balmes by rain's child, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach Barcelona is the most popular beach in Barcelona by PhotoRusch, on Flickr


l'evoució humana by Seracat, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures


----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## christos-greece

The city of Barcelona from Mt Tibidabo by smamidi, on Flickr


Barcelona is full of Catalan Flags! by LaGranBarcelona, on Flickr


Apartments, Barcelona by Steven R. Higgins, on Flickr


barceloneta quarter by rain's child, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by hkpuipui99, on Flickr


Barcelona - 2 by pass_the_popcorn, on Flickr


Looking to the water by chris8800, on Flickr


playa by ale donat, on Flickr


Summer memories by danichro, on Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20




----------



## BeImont

Lovely pics.

Btw:


christos-greece said:


>


This one is Valencia, view from Torres de Serrano and not BCN!


----------



## christos-greece

Mediterranean Blues by Paco CT, on Flickr


Catalan Independence Demonstration, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by JAhrensy, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Parc Güell by hkpuipui99, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by hkpuipui99, on Flickr


Barcelona 2009 444 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


Sea Boulevard – Paseo marítimo de La Barceloneta, Barcelona (Spain), HDR 2 by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


Platja de la Barceloneta by 4ilsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The city of Barcelona from Mt Tibidabo by smamidi, on Flickr


Contemporary dance in urban spaces 007 ©francotrovatofuoco_ASAblanca by Franco Trovato Fuoco, on Flickr


Urb10 D700_649 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


El pez más grande lejos del cebo by Reme Olivencia, on Flickr


Barcelona 2009 138 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


over Barcelona: Avinguda Diagonal, Torre Agbar, etc. by sftrajan, on Flickr


City streets - Barcelona Jul 7, 2009 2 by bor4s, on Flickr


La estrella herida 03 by cruz_del_ sur, on Flickr


Barceloneta by itblarg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Agbar Tower. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


h3 restaurant by khora, on Flickr


Urb09 D200_080 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


dusk_cityscape_barcelona by adam.luis.amengual, on Flickr


Frank Gehry fish by sbszine, on Flickr


fish path by lisaes00, on Flickr


la Diagonal descansa  by xavi talleda, on Flickr


Barcelona by night by photo @[email protected], on Flickr


Crooked by lenkow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veins of Barcelona by maciej.ka, on Flickr


Urb06 D100_258 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Passeig de Sant Joan + Avinguda Diagonal by sftrajan, on Flickr


Barcelona's coast by LaGranBarcelona, on Flickr


IMG_7955 by Rimbrecht, on Flickr


Back in BCN  by Steven A.J.B., on Flickr


Capturadas! by CROMEO, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach Barcelona is the most popular beach in Barcelona by PhotoRusch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

巴塞罗那 / View of Barcelona from Sagrada Familia by randomix, on Flickr


Panoramic view at sunset over Barcelona from Palau Nacional at Montjuïc, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Stefano Politi Markovina, on Flickr


Barcelona by thecrypticway, on Flickr


Barcelona_2 by J Knightley, on Flickr


Barcelona_4 by J Knightley, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by la_malo, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by McGuiver, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Catalunya by D-A-O, on Flickr


Consulta a la Plaça Reial by Oscard48, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona + Cactus by andrewtijou, on Flickr


Going down! by Bionicgrl, on Flickr


Rulers of the kingdom by Bionicgrl, on Flickr


The pigeons have the best views! by Bionicgrl, on Flickr


Barcelona @ Twilight by Bionicgrl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Catalunya by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Barcelona,Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


Date night is every night with a loved one. by Bionicgrl, on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by E Hanchett, on Flickr


Great Beach by carsonreno, on Flickr


IMG_121028 (117) by CoconuttBebop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo365 #3 by xwolfhaleyx, on Flickr


Barcelona Parliamentary Building by xwolfhaleyx, on Flickr


Hola Bicing! by String Bean Jen, on Flickr


Camp Nou by Martín Serrano, on Flickr


Barcelona by Mai Do Asensi, on Flickr


Barcelona by Martín Serrano, on Flickr


Barcelona - beaches to Port Olympic by Paul Stephenson, on Flickr


afternoon play time at the beach by Joey Z1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Busy people by Danil Roudenko, on Flickr


barcelona by khora, on Flickr


Desde el cielo al horizonte by Bananito BE, on Flickr


Agbar, Tram & Bike by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr


Barcelona Harbour by James J Dunn, on Flickr


Barcelona - beaches to W Hotel by Paul Stephenson, on Flickr


DSC_0010_Fotor_20130403 by yoki huang, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

lovely Barcelona....thanks as usual chris. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona (23) by Knight Zeisy, on Flickr


Office building partially rented. Possibility to convert into Hotel or Tourist Apartments. Aproximately from 55 rooms or 31 apartments by lucasfoxtest, on Flickr


Horse Drawn Taxi - Port of Barcelona by James J Dunn, on Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape by ecargun, on Flickr


Barcelona by Martín Serrano, on Flickr


Museu Blau de les Ciències Naturals (Forum Building) by Herzog and de Meuron by pov_steve, on Flickr


Hotel W by CrashSunRay2013, on Flickr


Barcelona 0007 by brunomoniz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Large retail unit in the Eixample, Period building in Central barcelona location. by lucasfoxtest, on Flickr


La Sagrada Família Bell Tower View by InsiyaDhatt, on Flickr


Barcelona by Martín Serrano, on Flickr


Barça by Martín Serrano, on Flickr


{Metropolis} by xcentris, on Flickr


05.24.10.24_watermark by lor05211, on Flickr


Barcellona by Niccolò Gilioli, on Flickr


Plage Barceloneta by CLuczk, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by D-A-O, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Beautiful pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Montjuic by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


Montjuic by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


Barcelona by That Hysterical Victorian Girl, on Flickr


Rulers of the kingdom by Bionicgrl, on Flickr


Avinguda Diagonal by E Hanchett, on Flickr


Casa Milà (La Pedrera) by E Hanchett, on Flickr


Spain - Barcelona (Barceloneta) by xpgomes13, on Flickr


Spain - Barcelona (Barceloneta) by xpgomes13, on Flickr


Spain - Barcelona (Barceloneta) by xpgomes13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaça de Catalunya by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


Diagonal y media by Sergio-C, on Flickr


Sand in the city by Sergio-C, on Flickr


Agbar by Sergio-C, on Flickr


barcelona10 by opebisu, on Flickr


barcelona by opebisu, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Agbar. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Spain. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Spain. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Spain. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Untitled by littlebird., on Flickr


Untitled by littlebird., on Flickr


Barcelone by Coline Raphaëlle, on Flickr


Barcelona by Coline Raphaëlle, on Flickr


----------



## AlexinhoBcn

*Main sports venues in Barcelona Metropolitan Area.
*
*Camp Nou, FC Barcelona stadium* :









http://www.vavel.com/fr/international/espagne/220294-fc-barcelone-real-madrid-visca-el-camp-nou.html









http://blog.localnomad.com/fr/2013/04/15/10-curiosites-sur-le-camp-nou-a-barcelone/









http://barcelone-tourisme.fr/visiter-le-camp-nou/

*Palau Sant Jordi :*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rattler/with/3644956241/#photo_3644956241









http://www.ara.cat/esports/basquet/Previa-Unicaja-Banca-Civica_0_647935272.html

*Olympic Stadium (Lluís-Companys stadium) :*









http://barcelona.ociogo.com/fotos/estadi-olimpic-lluis-companys/









http://cs7mallola.blogspot.com.es/2011_06_01_archive.html

*RCD Espanyol stadium, in Cornellà (suburb):*









http://www.info-stades.fr/forum/liga/barcelone-cornella-el-prat-espanyol-barcelone-t321.html









http://www.ligavirtualmanager.com/t24575-candidatura-final-copa-grupo-f-estadi-cornella-el-prat









http://www.fuerzaperica.com/wiki/Estadio_Del_Rcd_Espanyol

*Reial club de Tennis Barcelona (ATP Open Barcelona) :*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertanuri/with/2449935694/#photo_2449935694









http://beachcitylifebarcelona.com/beach-city-life/trofeo-tenis-conde-de-godo-2012/

*Barcelona main swimming-pools :*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piscina_Municipal_de_Montjuïc









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piscines_Bernat_Picornell

*Circuit of Catalunya, in Montmeló (suburb). *F1 GP, Moto GP.









http://www.loxlee-loves-engines.com/racetracks-around-the-world-barcelona-circuit-de-catalunya/









http://www.enviedecatalogne.fr/tag/circuit-de-catalunya

*Barcelona velodrom :*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BCN-Velodrom-9970sh.jpg

*Palau Blaugrana :*









http://foros.acb.com/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=415099









http://www.fcbarcelona.es/baloncest...lista-de-espera-del-palau-blaugrana-se-activa

*Olympic Arena, in Badalona (suburb) :*









http://territori.scot.cat/cat/notices/2010/12/transformaciO_urbana_del_gorg_badalona_2652.php









http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavelló_Olímpic_de_Badalona

*Tennis game on the top-roof of Hotel W :*









http://www.informativos.net/public/images/2010/0425_godo_tenis/godo_tenis_003.html


----------



## Brazilian001

Very nice pics Alex! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ +1
Indeed great photos


----------



## Dr.Luay

Great photos , thanks for sharing ..


----------



## christos-greece

039 Crossing by Linz Photo, on Flickr


Hello, Barcelona! by littlebird., on Flickr


Untitled by littlebird., on Flickr


Spain. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Spain. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


IMG_0427 by Jose Antonio Valin, on Flickr


IMG_0960 by Mooi 02, on Flickr


W. by Coline Raphaëlle, on Flickr


Barcelone by ksaison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

遥望圣家堂 / View of Sagrada Familia by randomix, on Flickr


岩浪 / Wave of rocks by randomix, on Flickr


坐井观天 / Just a piece of the sky by randomix, on Flickr


Barcelona Building by Original Rudie, on Flickr


barcelona_0068 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0062 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0058 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


sitting...watching...waiting... by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


Icaria Beach by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Locals at the Diagonal by Joey Z1, on Flickr


三人行 / Three of us by randomix, on Flickr


barca view by n.a., on Flickr


barcelona_0065 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0045 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0012 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


P1010375 by Mooi 02, on Flickr


Barcelona by Antonvandenbrink, on Flickr


W Building Barcelona & Beach by Sergio Béjar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona / Catedral by vimets , on Flickr


Casa Mila' aka La Pedrera against the blue Barcelona sky by Joey Z1, on Flickr


gaudi's grapes by n.a., on Flickr


barcelona_0066 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0061 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0046 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0019 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


Hazme una foto by . SantiMB ., on Flickr


Atracciones by mimieux_bcn, on Flickr


Barcelona! (DSC06629).jpg by Stein Arne Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walk down Memory Lane by [email protected], on Flickr


Plaça de Catalunya by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape (Looks much better when press "L") by saha_n, on Flickr


"Ferris Wheel" by A. Barsacchi, on Flickr


barcelona_0067 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0041 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


Bloques by . SantiMB ., on Flickr


Barcelona beach by zajkowskipawel, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by zajkowskipawel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seagulls & civilization by jimiliop, on Flickr


Barcelona! (Barcelona 06-2007).jpg by Stein Arne Jensen, on Flickr


Spain. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


barcelona_0059 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0020 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


Barcelona 2013 by eagle L8, on Flickr


Jon Pack & Gary Hustwit - The Olympic City, opens April 19th at ACAC by Atlanta Celebrates Photography, on Flickr


Platja de la Nova Icària by MarcelGermain, on Flickr


Barcelona! (DSC06625).jpg by Stein Arne Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bike Path by J. Cakes, on Flickr


Spectacularly renovated penthouse apartment in Eixample LFS4306 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


barcelona_0066 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0038 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0012 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


Museu Blau de les Ciències Naturals (Forum Building) by Herzog and de Meuron and Torre Telefonica Diagonal 00 by pov_steve, on Flickr


Antes del fuego / Before The Fire by MiquelGP54, on Flickr


Antes del fuego / Before The Fire by MiquelGP54, on Flickr


Barcelona! (DSC06626).jpg by Stein Arne Jensen, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Penn in Gothic Quarter by capt_mc, on Flickr


Untitled by [Jim], on Flickr


Amanece desde mi casa by Mai Do Asensi, on Flickr


Skyline - Diagonal Mar - Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr


Barcelona B&W by Mai Do Asensi, on Flickr


Bloques by . SantiMB ., on Flickr


AC Hotels by Marc Serra Panisello, on Flickr


BARCELONA by Wolfgang Wildner by Wolfgang Wildner, on Flickr


Paseo Playa Bogatell by Is that place, on Flickr


Paseo Playa Bogatell by Is that place, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Nice pics from my birthplace


----------



## christos-greece

The streets of Barcelona by Steven Finlay, on Flickr


72 Columbus Column Barcelona Spain by aszasz, on Flickr


Travelling Through Europe by Paul D'Ambra - Australia, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape by MathGon, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape by MathGon, on Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape by Boris Neumann, on Flickr


Barcelona cityscape (Fabra Observatory) by fgirardin, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach DSC_8889 by SubiYurek, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach 3 by Haggis_Chomper, on Flickr


----------



## AlexinhoBcn

http://www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - A View on City by pRaTuL rAgHaV, on Flickr


MNAC, Barcelona by ny156uk, on Flickr


42-28257369 by Mingo Elnoe, on Flickr


SUN, SUn, Sun,sun... by Mai Do Asensi, on Flickr


Skyline - Diagonal Mar - Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr


Barcelona from "Les Aigües" by Please don't move..., on Flickr


DSC_3705 by WW-H, on Flickr


DSC_3713 by WW-H, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by stefano balossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6 Gaudis`s Park Guel Barcelona Spain by aszasz, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia in Barcelona, Spain, Europe. by Konstantin Yolshin, on Flickr


Open plan 2-bedroom apartment in the San Antoni district of central Barcelona city LFS4235 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Barcelona_Cityscape_Panorama_-_Jan_2007 by gbonacker, on Flickr


barcelona_0063 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


IMG_5228 by bglassford, on Flickr


Coca - Cola Refreshing Everyone Everywhere! by Joey Z1, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach.jpg by foto srschaus, on Flickr


Night & Day by Dexter Studio, on Flickr


142/365 Beach! by clogsilk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona at Night by Grey Pistachio, on Flickr


Barcelona by Mai Do Asensi, on Flickr


barcelona_0019 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


barcelona_0001 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by stefgrab, on Flickr


Pailebot Santa Eulàlia by miquelco, on Flickr


Barcelona by Borena, on Flickr


A nap in the afternoon by chris8800, on Flickr


Off beach by hoffmann.jonas, on Flickr


W by ada.sand, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Rambla di carlo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Hospital de la Santa Creu i Sant Pau di carlo, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la ciutat de la llei_the city of low by estiu87, on Flickr


Parc Güell by nic( o ), on Flickr


Barcelona at night by Jordi Payà, on Flickr


Barcelona Rainbow by Dave G Kelly, on Flickr


Untitled by VHvisuals, on Flickr


vista del puerto de Barcelona dede Montjuïc by Alepho, on Flickr


Monumento a Colon, Barcelona by Alepho, on Flickr


playa bogatell, barcelona by Alepho, on Flickr


GetYourGuide-007 by getyourguide.photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona at night by Jordi Payà, on Flickr


Beautifully renovated penthouse in central Barcelona LFS4190 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


City of Barcelona by Master shoot, on Flickr


City of Barcelona by Master shoot, on Flickr


City of Barcelona by Master shoot, on Flickr


City of Barcelona by Master shoot, on Flickr


MolFusta1-DSC6197 by Alepho, on Flickr


Quiet... by PaulaDzik, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by konceptsketcher, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Bravo! Gaudí's Poetic City!


----------



## balthazar

Sagrada Familia - Façade de la Passion (photo 4 sur 14) di Maurice Albray, su Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

Pailebot Santa Eulàlia by miquelco, on Flickr. POSTED by christos greece

That ! They dare to make it ?
¡ Esto! ¿ Se atreven a hacerlo?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## balthazar

Barcelona: Placa Real di profas_vln, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Torre de Comunicacions de Montjuïc de Santiago Calatrava - Barcelona, Spain di Andrea Moscato, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Barcellona di eg65, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

DSC9680_2 di giuseppe bozzotta, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Barcellona di eg65, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Bright and spacious 4-bedroom apartment with terrace for sale in Barcelona LFS6067 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Stunning property in a Finca Regia building in the centre of Avenida Diagonal, Barcelona LFS3126 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


City of Barcelona - Spain by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


gaudi's grapes by n.a., on Flickr


barcelona_0019 by Peter-Williams, on Flickr


Untitled by littlebird., on Flickr


Untitled by littlebird., on Flickr


View of Barceloneta Beach, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by George Oze, on Flickr


Spanish after five (_5136263_m_F) by Emiko and Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## timo9

@eabidaloficial


----------



## christos-greece

Another way of praying by chris8800, on Flickr


Random building or statue of Barcelona by musiclover123564, on Flickr


Parc Güell by nic( o ), on Flickr


A Table With A View by faranorclarke, on Flickr


Barcelona by inaudible, on Flickr


gent de la rambla ... noies by Seracat, on Flickr


Untitled by Poltc94, on Flickr


Platja de la Barceloneta by RSNY, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by Rowan Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[email protected] by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


W Hotel - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


Spanien - Barcelona - Übersicht by GI-Barcelona, on Flickr


Barcelona Rainbow by Dave G Kelly, on Flickr


DSCN1904 by jimwheat24, on Flickr


River of light.. by Zisis11, on Flickr


People along the rambla, Barcelona, Catalunya, Spain by m_aurelio, on Flickr


Barcelona beach by Charlotte-robin, on Flickr


Barcelona 2013 by jirkaondráček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo by angelsgermain, on Flickr


M.A.N Lion’s City Hybrid running in Barcelona, Spain. by Beast 1, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia from Park Guell by ashleiggh, on Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape from Park Guell by ashleiggh, on Flickr


mingling by RdeUppsala, on Flickr


Port Vell by cgkerekos, on Flickr


Ship at Port Veil by dhallager, on Flickr


Barceloneta postcard by jm-joseph, on Flickr


Green umbrella by jm-joseph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone skyline by nic( o ), on Flickr


Exceptional luxury apartment on Paseo de Gracia, Barcelona LFS3067 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Exceptional luxury apartment on Paseo de Gracia, Barcelona LFS3067 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Exceptional luxury apartment on Paseo de Gracia, Barcelona LFS3067 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


People in the Sun by donatadag, on Flickr


Spain June 13th-24th.1989 by Cynthia of Harborough, on Flickr


Barcelona 2013 by ioshi89, on Flickr


Barcelona: Barceloneta Beach by profas_vln, on Flickr


2013-06-22 20.22.33 by shok, on Flickr


----------



## ekat99

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9165975889/]
DSC_0176 von Ekaterinburg99 auf Flickr[/URL]

SONY XPERIA Z


----------



## bozenBDJ

AlexinhoBcn said:


> http://www.mundodeportivo.com





vonbingen said:


> Pailebot Santa Eulàlia by miquelco, on Flickr. POSTED by christos greece
> 
> That ! They dare to make it ?
> ¡ Esto! ¿ Se atreven a hacerlo?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


What is this? FC Barcelona advertising? :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8152 by a_whittles, on Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape from Park Guell by ashleiggh, on Flickr


PARK GUEIL, BARCELONA by elpinocho, on Flickr


PARK GUEIL, BARCELONA by elpinocho, on Flickr


Park Gueil, Barcelona by nataliechiu, on Flickr


Barcelona, 6 by Vygintas R., on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by godsarmy, on Flickr


Barcelona, Gold Fish & Beach Scene by ScooterScum_52, on Flickr


Barcelone - Barceloneta by julien mrt, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Barcelona from the National Museum of Catalonia (Museu Nacional d'Arte de Catalunya .jpg di Lightbender, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

La Sagrada Familia di Lightbender, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Barcelona: a Gaudi apartment house.jpg di Lightbender, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Gaudi was here di ¤Annikki photography¤, su Flickr


----------



## eddeux

I love the city's architecture.


----------



## christos-greece

Newly renovated bright and spacious 3-bedroom apartment for sale on the beach in Barcelona LFS6080 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Newly renovated bright and spacious 3-bedroom apartment for sale on the beach in Barcelona LFS6080 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Barcelona by José Garrido, on Flickr


Adquirido por Nuñez y Navarro. by Arqueologia del punt de vista, on Flickr


Barcelona Streets by AdamLogan, on Flickr


Platja del Bogatell by Modest Minguella (On/Off), on Flickr


Varcelona! by Mel Ange, on Flickr


Newly renovated bright and spacious 3-bedroom apartment for sale on the beach in Barcelona LFS6080 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Beach by misformisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B A R C E L O N A by nic( o ), on Flickr


Spectacular 3-bedroom penthouse to buy in the heart of Barcelona with superb views over the park and a beautiful terrace LFS4331 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Barcelona-pano by bvlro, on Flickr


Brand new 3-bedroom designer penthouse for sale in St Gervasi, Barcelona LFS4293 by lucasfoxbcn, on Flickr


Barcelona, 9 by Vygintas R., on Flickr


Le printemps à Barcelone by nic( o ), on Flickr


barcelona-port_DSC2321 by lydia mann, on Flickr


LA Rambla del Mar by isriya, on Flickr


barcelona beaches by raeengel, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by Kid Cutthroat, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Europe 2013 - Barcelona, Spain di rprins, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Right Angle...Week#27-52 of 2013 by photolynk, on Flickr


Building Made of Earth by Slow Little Photo, on Flickr


Barcelone skyline by nic( o ), on Flickr


Parc Güell by nic( o ), on Flickr


roller dance by xavi talleda, on Flickr


10/06/13, Avenue Tibidabo (Barcelona) by shaunc1, on Flickr


Park Güell by antonio_sabadell, on Flickr


R0010050 by karst, on Flickr


Barcelona: Barceloneta Beach by profas_vln, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona by stefanotravel88, on Flickr


Cheapest Barcelona Hostels by Alternative Creative Youth Home Hostel Barcelona, on Flickr


Youth Hostel Review by Alternative Creative Youth Home Hostel Barcelona, on Flickr


barcelonabefpreyou by photowalktheworld, on Flickr


panobarca1 by photowalktheworld, on Flickr


Paddle Surfing by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by Freelance travel photographer in Barcelona, Spain, on Flickr


BCA Day 3-123 by zululoki, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by Devil975, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the city by vangelis hytopoulos, on Flickr


DSC_8456 by Altvod, on Flickr


DSC_8110 by Altvod, on Flickr


DSC_8115 by Altvod, on Flickr


image by m-i-v, on Flickr


Street sculpture Barcelona by Sabrerattler, on Flickr


Beach in Barcelona by krisnreine, on Flickr


Keep Calm by Salva G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Archibikes DX10 by MA!LO, on Flickr


David_Wallace_BarcaView_Barcelona_Spain_2013.jpg by UMDieo-studyabroad, on Flickr


Archibikes DX8 by MA!LO, on Flickr


DSC_8456 by Altvod, on Flickr


DSC_8110 by Altvod, on Flickr


Port de Barcelona by Om3zii, on Flickr


bcn23 by dmytrok, on Flickr


DSC03131 by kiwidosa, on Flickr


2013-10-14-8 by boydgenius, on Flickr


Barcelona by Gillian Lambie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcellona-009 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


Barcellona-004 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


Park Guell 3 by fredajude, on Flickr


Untitled by Piterboronat, on Flickr


BCN (4 de 4) by jordi.amela, on Flickr


L1002423.jpg by Ref54, on Flickr


Reial Club Nàutic de Barcelona by Escursso, on Flickr


2013-09-15 Barcelona - Port Vell - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-09-15 Barcelona - La Rambla de Mar - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


The girl of "Chiringuito" by LA Villalba, on Flickr


DSC02269_l by Isa zazou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcellona-017 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


Barcellona-022 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


Barcelona by silveryfoxheart, on Flickr


barcelona foto ok per fotolibro-73 by I SOCI, on Flickr


barcelona foto ok per fotolibro-10 by I SOCI, on Flickr


RallyRacc 2013 by Club RACC, on Flickr


RallyRacc 2013 by Club RACC, on Flickr


RallyRacc 2013 by Club RACC, on Flickr


Nice weather at Barcelona's beach by LindeS90, on Flickr


La Barceloneta - a nice beach by erik.p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

市政廳(The City Hall of Barcelona) by brian_ytsu, on Flickr


Barcelona by jjamv, on Flickr


_2522 by Moise02R, on Flickr


Barcelona - 5 by pass_the_popcorn, on Flickr


Barcelona-streets by perspektive68, on Flickr


Barcelona Harbour by Scherries, on Flickr


Harbour by Scherries, on Flickr


Barcelona by dj.2_7_1, on Flickr


Barcelona beach (1 of 1) by Gray Wilkinson, on Flickr


Barcelona beach 2 (1 of 1) by Gray Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by chancereschke, on Flickr


Barcellona-029 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


barcelona by Den=, on Flickr


_DSC3400 by maciej.szydlowski, on Flickr


Untitled by Piterboronat, on Flickr


RallyRacc 2013 by Club RACC, on Flickr


Barcelona - port olympic by Himbeerdoni, on Flickr


Barcelona by Escapada Blog, on Flickr


Barceloneta - beach views by subherwal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ciudad de Barcelona by master Doratan, on Flickr


Ciudad de Barcelona by master Doratan, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia - Barcelona, Spain by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


Untitled by Piterboronat, on Flickr


Untitled by Piterboronat, on Flickr


Manga Convention 2013 opens in Barcelona-Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


MSC Splendida on Port of Barcelona by taras_tsyurka, on Flickr


Port by Lcrash, on Flickr


Barcelona beach by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Candid Photo Shoot by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## timo9

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome


----------



## christos-greece

Ciudad de Barcelona by master Doratan, on Flickr


Untitled by Pedro López-Aranguren, on Flickr


planta 28 by guimagoig, on Flickr


planta 28 by guimagoig, on Flickr


Around_02 by CHIARA CALUGI PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


barcelona Street Tour by kiyek_saviola, on Flickr


Here comes the sun by Image+Language, on Flickr


Barceloneta - beach views by subherwal, on Flickr


Barceloneta - beach views by subherwal, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Photos from my FB page (taken 10.2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken 10.2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken 10.2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Photos from my FB page (taken 10/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken 10/2010)









Photos from my FB page (taken 10/2010)


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3777b copy by KAM.HaveCameraWillTravel, on Flickr


DSC_3811e by KAM.HaveCameraWillTravel, on Flickr


Tejados de Barcelona by diegomorde, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by vito7, on Flickr


Novembre by Salva G., on Flickr


Urban Cyclist & Dirty Doves by EduBartoll, on Flickr


Surreal Street Scene by PS_Eye, on Flickr


Capvespre a la Barceloneta by Modest Minguella (On/Off), on Flickr


Barecelona 2013 by Berliner08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Day of the Patron Saint_0018b1b by Andrea PB, on Flickr


The Day of the Patron Saint_0013b by Andrea PB, on Flickr


Barcelona Tour by canon1960, on Flickr


View from Montjuic along Avenue Reina Maria Cristina | Barcelona, Spain by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


Barcelonians by shawn.kuenzler, on Flickr


Barcelona Street by shawn.kuenzler, on Flickr


…sunset also happens at the harbor…one way or another…in almost every corner... by Jordi AC, on Flickr


Barcelona by Cervusvir, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach // Pláž Barceloneta by Ivet_Musmi, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach // Pláž Barceloneta by Ivet_Musmi, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Degrés — musée d'Art d'art national de Catalogne, Barcelone, Espagne, juillet 2013 di Stéphane Bily, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Skyline. di ¡arturii!, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Port Vell by jjamv, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline. by mmontii, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by Marcel Sala, on Flickr


Untitled by Pedro López-Aranguren, on Flickr


Vistas La Sagrada Familia by Rodrigo Falcetta Laperuta, on Flickr


Casa Mila by HollyPollyTictar, on Flickr


Tiles by HollyPollyTictar, on Flickr


Taking it all in by HollyPollyTictar, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach // Pláž Barceloneta by Ivet_Musmi, on Flickr


IMG_6838 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the city from La Sagrada Familia by Anura in Canberra, on Flickr


Hotel Porta Barcelona. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Port Vell by Sara_Ne, on Flickr


Las Fabulous Ramblas from Colombus Column, Barcelona by Cloudwhisperer67, on Flickr


Park Guell 3 by fredajude, on Flickr


Barca 2013 by barbs_paul, on Flickr


DSC09919 by Łukasz Ropczyński, on Flickr


OVERBOOKING by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr


Lone Bird by -VE CHARGED, on Flickr


DSC09990 by Łukasz Ropczyński, on Flickr


AHS_Barcelona30 by alexander h. schulz, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Sagrada Familia (photos taken on site 10/2010)









Sagrada Familia (photos taken on site 10/2010)









Sagrada Familia (photos taken on site 10/2010)









Sagrada Familia (photos taken on site 10/2010)









Sagrada Familia (photos taken on site 10/2010)









Sagrada Familia (photos taken on site 10/2010)









Sagrada Familia (photos taken on site 10/2010)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos @ARMONKIANS :cheers:


----------



## ARMONKIANS

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice photos @ARMONKIANS :cheers:


Thank you sir, enjoy.


----------



## christos-greece

Barcellona-096 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


BCN by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


Streets of Barcelona by Photo Gab, on Flickr


Streets of Barcelona by Photo Gab, on Flickr


Streets of Barcelona by Photo Gab, on Flickr


Streets of Barcelona by Photo Gab, on Flickr


27072013-Mafrmcfa-02529.jpg by Mafr-Mcfa, on Flickr


Beach cafe by Männistö, on Flickr


Playa de la Barceloneta by Pacgimmy, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

I like Hotel Porta and Barcelona skyline. More pics christos, please! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

The Four Columns, Montjuïc, Barcelona by Gordon Calder - Thanks for 2.3 million views!, on Flickr


Mercat de Santa Caterina. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by lsmadison, on Flickr


Streets of Barcelona by Photo Gab, on Flickr


Walking on Barcelona's ramblas by Cloudwhisperer67, on Flickr


Barcelona 8.04-10.05 134 by JackHanMax, on Flickr


Plaça Catalunya 20123 by glopez63, on Flickr


Rambla del Raval 2013 by glopez63, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by thiagoc_brito, on Flickr


IMG_2177 by Marc Houliston, on Flickr


IMG_6806 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Tapas at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Shops at Mercat La Boqueria, Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









La Boqueria Market in Barcelona (taken on site 11/2010)









Tapas, outdoor restaurant in Las Ramblas (photo taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## christos-greece

Narrow streets of old city by kari siren, on Flickr


Lights of Plaça d'Espanya by Patberg, on Flickr


The Four Columns, Palau Nacional (Silhouetted) on Montjuïc, Barcelona. (Explore, 23rd Nov 2013) by Gordon Calder - Thanks for 2.3 million views!, on Flickr


Port Vell by Sara_Ne, on Flickr


Little girl reaching for the clouds... by Cloudwhisperer67, on Flickr


The amaaaaazing magic fountain - Barcelona by Cloudwhisperer67, on Flickr


La Rambla by pudontour, on Flickr


Day10_barcelona-40 by rlombard76, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by feradz, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by feradz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nathaniel Moseley_20131127-_DSC3730-Barcelona Wander Three by FinalDoom, on Flickr


Barcellona-098 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


Barcellona-106 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


TMB 3450 y Tusgsal 503 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Tusgsal 307 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Plaça Catalunya 20123 by glopez63, on Flickr


Gran Teatre del Liceu 2013 by glopez63, on Flickr


Plaça Catalunya 20123 by glopez63, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by feradz, on Flickr


IMG_6838 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona City tour 2522 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


TMB 6310 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


TMB 6310 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Cityscape - Barcelona, Spain by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by frankbcn_65, on Flickr


Ryan-Tyler-Smith_RyanTylerSmith_Barcelona2.jpg by inov8d, on Flickr


Los galets y la niña by Txantxiku, on Flickr


Galets Rambla Cataluña by rybdesign , on Flickr


bcn-street (34) by adamcmarshall, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by thiagoc_brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Left: Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia, also known as La Seu. Barcelona 2007 by Tiigra, on Flickr


IMG_4485 by DramaJim, on Flickr


IMG_4465 by DramaJim, on Flickr


Els Encants. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Camp Nou by htglss, on Flickr


Spain, Barcelona, Camp Nou by Dorthebj, on Flickr


La Rambla by Antoni Coll Lázaro , on Flickr


IMG_3710 by aymanalmaqbali, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by htglss, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by htglss, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by htglss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Salo de Cent by lsmadison, on Flickr


Barcelona - Monastery of Pedralbes 2 by TijsB, on Flickr


Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Barcelona Trip 2011 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Photowalk Mar Vella i Glòries, Barcelona - 09.jpg by JordiKno, on Flickr


The mood in Barceloneta by feradz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


Barcelona Trip 2010 by Nils from the North, on Flickr


View From La Sagrada Familia by Amy Allen-MacLeod, on Flickr


Cityscape - Barcelona, Spain by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by frankbcn_65, on Flickr


Las Ramblas *** by KarimCelestiaL, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by feradz, on Flickr


Barceloneta beach by Marite2007, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

The interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









One of the many beautiful golden altars in the interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









One of the many beautiful golden altars in the interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

One of the many beautiful golden altars in the interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









One of the many beautiful golden altars in the interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









One of the many beautiful golden altars in the interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









One of the many beautiful golden altars in the interiors of the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

The Spire directly above the main altar for the Barcelona Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The courtyard within the Cathedral grounds leading to the gift shop and more gallery of precious religious art works (my photos taken 11/2010)









The spire as seen from the viewing platforms on the roof of the cathedral with the view of the city at the background (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Views of the Bacelona skyline as seen from the roof deck viewing platform of the Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









Views of the Bacelona skyline as seen from the roof deck viewing platform of the Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









Views of the Bacelona skyline as seen from the roof deck viewing platform of the Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

one of the many human statues in Las Ramblas (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Columbus Monument at the end of of Las Ramblas by the harbour (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain 29/10/2013 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by lsmadison, on Flickr


View From La Sagrada Familia by Amy Allen-MacLeod, on Flickr


Barcelona Rainbow by Dave G Kelly, on Flickr


Barcelona Agosto 2013 Copyright © 2013 - All right reserved by Desi MC, on Flickr


Barcelona Agosto 2013 Copyright © 2013 - All right reserved by Desi MC, on Flickr


Indisposable Concept :: Barcelona by Émilie Bergeron, on Flickr


090505_Barcelona_152.jpg by WeihnachtsmannNoel, on Flickr


Where is the ball? by MarcArtsy CollectingSouls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cathedral, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain 29/10/2013 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


Alien by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


Barcellona-156 by Viaggiatore Fantasma - Argentina Tour 23.12-11.01, on Flickr


Barcellona-164 by Viaggiatore Fantasma - Argentina Tour 23.12-11.01, on Flickr


Arc de Triomf / Arco de Triunfo by La letra calma, on Flickr


La Ramblas by chengkiang, on Flickr


Barcellona-160 by Viaggiatore Fantasma - Argentina Tour 23.12-11.01, on Flickr


090505_Barcelona_154.jpg by WeihnachtsmannNoel, on Flickr


246 - Barcelona Fish by julie723, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona december 2013 (c) Henry Krul (63) by Henry Krul, on Flickr


Barcelona december 2013 (c) Henry Krul (67) by Henry Krul, on Flickr


Cityscape from Park Guell - Barcelona, Spain by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by lsmadison, on Flickr


Art Actors, Barcelona by BisssArt, on Flickr


web 130104 la Rambla al gener (35) by Funesphoto, on Flickr


La Ramblas by chengkiang, on Flickr


Barceloneta by BisssArt, on Flickr


Barceloneta by BisssArt, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona City Tour 2539 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Barcelona City Tour 2531 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Barcelona City Tour 2522 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Barcelona CIty Tour 2528 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Barcelona City Tour 2527 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Concentrado en sus reflexiones by Lanpernas 2.0, on Flickr


_4372 by MoiseM, on Flickr


Untitled by mattiasberlamont, on Flickr


Barceloneta by BisssArt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anella Olímpica, Barcelona Olympic Park by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr


Els Encants - Barcelona - Spain by cpcmollet, on Flickr


Barcelona as the sun sets by lsmadison, on Flickr


Tibidabo Mountain by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr


P9270177 by smcbrayer1, on Flickr


P9270178 by smcbrayer1, on Flickr


P9270184 by smcbrayer1, on Flickr


201210061834_untitled_017.jpg by sitamet, on Flickr


Untitled by mattiasberlamont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year 2014 by Cloudwhisperer67! by Cloudwhisperer67, on Flickr


Barcelona October 2012 by scatman otis, on Flickr


Parque de la Ciudadela by jvázquez, on Flickr


An exercise in light and shadows by MarkosGiannopoulos by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


Untitled by Fred Postles, on Flickr


La Ramblas by Injunplanna & Injunplanni, on Flickr


Untitled by Monkeyface*, on Flickr


Adéu 2013 by Pankcho, on Flickr

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

00192_No.072 by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr


00192_No.073 by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr


DSC_0045339.jpg by aL Daly, on Flickr


DSC_0040334.jpg by aL Daly, on Flickr


Untitled by Fred Postles, on Flickr


La Rambla, Barcelona by andrea sf, on Flickr


Rambla del Mar e Maremagnum by andré diogo moecke, on Flickr


Barceloneta beach by nowzarhedayati, on Flickr


Untitled by mattiasberlamont, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Testing my 1st DSLR_10 por hipòlit_pascual, no Flickr


Vista da Parc Güell, Barcellona por FeDesigns, no Flickr


Arco di Trionfo por Andrew Acey, no Flickr


Sem título por verito15180, no Flickr


Plaza España por Berto Ferrero, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Happy New Year from Barcelona por PixelFoto, no Flickr


Photowalk Mar Bella i Glòries, Barcelona - 15.jpg por JordiKno, no Flickr


Barcelona december 2013 (c) Henry Krul (63) por Henry Krul, no Flickr


Discovering Barcelona - Torre Agbar por Ania Mendrek, no Flickr


Sagrada Familia III por chayawita, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona City Tour 2554 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


Barcelona City Tour 2541 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


2014_01_01_barcelona-segrada_142z by dsearls, on Flickr


CNV00023 by Fred Postles, on Flickr


DSC_00205.jpg by aL Daly, on Flickr


DSC_00160.jpg by aL Daly, on Flickr


DSC_00152.jpg by aL Daly, on Flickr


Barcelona, rambla del Mar by daniel.wilk, on Flickr


DSC_0186 by arlangea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sea Captain's house by Kelly Webb Art & Photography, on Flickr


barcelona by www.laiadivols.com, on Flickr


In the middle of the street by Dr.E, on Flickr


Urb10 D700_661 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


021 Barcelona - Las Ramblas by RobertSteed, on Flickr


017 Barcelona - Las Ramblas by RobertSteed, on Flickr


018 Barcelona - Las Ramblas by RobertSteed, on Flickr


Barcelona- First visit by hjs257, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach by Everything Barcelona, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

Barcelona has awsome skyscrapers! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Urb06 D100_243-242 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Urb09 D200_138 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Urb13 X100_423 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


DSC_0045339.jpg by aL Daly, on Flickr


DSC_0030324.jpg by aL Daly, on Flickr


street life by jbm7700, on Flickr


2011 - Europe - Barcelona - Around Town Las Ramblas by SeeJulesTravel, on Flickr


2011 - Europe - Barcelona - Beach Walk by SeeJulesTravel, on Flickr


Barcelona- First visit by hjs257, on Flickr


----------



## Valeriya

Interesting night photos of Barcelona http://sergio-zevs.blogspot.com/2013/12/BARCELONA.html


----------



## 009

Carrers de Barcelona (67) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (61) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (48) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Barcelona por jaexlee, en Flickr


----------



## 009

Barcelona por jaexlee, en Flickr


Barcelona, mercado santa caterina por jamesjamesblack, en Flickr


Barcelona Market por Shirley / Twinsys Photography, en Flickr


Barcelona Beach por Shirley / Twinsys Photography, en Flickr


----------



## 009

Barcelona Market por Shirley / Twinsys Photography, en Flickr


Open the closed door por Inês M. Rocha, en Flickr


Arc di Triumf por frogtrail images, en Flickr


IMG_4117 por frogtrail images, en Flickr


----------



## 009

Casa de les Punxes por Marinoka2012, en Flickr


Barcelona, Spain por bobindrums, en Flickr


Barcelona, Spain por bobindrums, en Flickr


Plaza of the Cathedral por Glenn Shoemake, en Flickr


----------



## 009

Casa de les Punxes por Marinoka2012, en Flickr


Barcelona, Spain por bobindrums, en Flickr


Barcelona, Spain por bobindrums, en Flickr


Plaza of the Cathedral por Glenn Shoemake, en Flickr


----------



## 009

Barcelona, Spain por bobindrums, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (22) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (97) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (13) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


----------



## 009

Carrers de Barcelona (87) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (99) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (58) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (24) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


----------



## 009

Carrers de Barcelona (17) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (85) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Carrers de Barcelona (91) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Entrance por frogtrail images, en Flickr


Crypt por frogtrail images, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

“Did you ever wonder if the person in the puddle is real, and you're just a reflection of him?” by Jessica AG, on Flickr


Mercat de Santa Caterina. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Barcelona, by Twin Work & Volunteer, on Flickr


Barcelona - La Rambla by night (2) by damiandude, on Flickr


Las ramblas1 by choisya_t, on Flickr


Untitled by erlangomes, on Flickr


Barceloneta by WilzorHUN, on Flickr


High Tide by Pankcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoràmica Barcelona. Torre Agbar i Glòries by Eloi Omella, on Flickr


Hospital de Sant Pau by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


Encants Barcelona by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


Encants Barcelona by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


SPANIEN-Barcelona, Blick von der Sagrada Familia auf die Stadt, 71131 by roba66, on Flickr


Barcelona - La Rambla by night by damiandude, on Flickr


Barcelona Port by Ori Lubin אורי לובין, on Flickr


winter day at the beach ... by xeniussonar, on Flickr


Barceloneta Beach - October 13. by rentebikes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The port of Barcelona by Kennet Bjorkman, on Flickr


green artery by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Urb14 D700_113 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


Immòbils by olgapuigibars, on Flickr


Barcelona - rambla de catalunya by damiandude, on Flickr


Barcelona Rambla Poblenou 16 - Version 2 by rouilleralain, on Flickr


Una tarde de surf en la Barceloneta by dwayne miras, on Flickr


La Barceloneta by dwayne miras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

David_Wallace_BarcaView_Barcelona_Spain_2013.jpg by UMDieo-studyabroad, on Flickr


Archibikes DX8 by MA!LO, on Flickr


DSC_8456 by Altvod, on Flickr


Port de Barcelona by Om3zii, on Flickr


bcn23 by dmytrok, on Flickr


DSC03131 by kiwidosa, on Flickr


2013-10-14-8 by boydgenius, on Flickr


bcn11 by dmytrok, on Flickr


DSC_3920 by Cha già José, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carnival in Barcelona*


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


Bolivian community parading in Barcelona for carnival - Spain. by Jobopa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Plaça Espanya 26.02.2011 by The STB, on Flickr


Barcelona, Plaça Espanya 26.02.2011 by The STB, on Flickr


Carnival in the city of Sabadell-Barcelona by canon1960, on Flickr


Carnival in the city of Sabadell-Barcelona by canon1960, on Flickr


Carnival in the city of Sabadell-Barcelona by canon1960, on Flickr


Carnival in the city of Sabadell-Barcelona by canon1960, on Flickr


whartnaby anella olimpica by OIS Photo Contest (Spring 2014), on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by Marc Artsy, on Flickr


Barceloneta by WilzorHUN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunday. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Lights at Night in Barcelona by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


Lights at Night in Barcelona by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


Lights at Night in Barcelona by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


star city by naharii, on Flickr


Barcelona Contemporary architecture cityscape 4 by Context Travel, on Flickr


mirada atenta by @[email protected], on Flickr


walking on the beach ... by xeniussonar, on Flickr


Strolling through the Sunset by danielkoehlersfotos, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Mercat de Santa Caterina por sira3, en Flickr


Santa Caterina Market | Barcelona, Spain | Enric Miralles, EMBT por Pete Sieger, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Park Güell, Barcelona by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Panorama of Barcelona from Montjuic by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr


DSC_1120 by Pedro Montesinos Nieto, on Flickr


Doves Ascending by Don McCullough, on Flickr


Urb14 D700_489 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


_MG_4941 by k_atalog, on Flickr


_MG_4931 by k_atalog, on Flickr


Urb14 D700_503 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


_MG_0001-2 by loli jackson, on Flickr


_MG_0005-3 by loli jackson, on Flickr


BCN Sky Tour by 2cor418, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflection by 1alialdhaheri, on Flickr


Port Vell, Barcelona. by trondjs, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain - GoCar at La Rambla de Raval by trondjs, on Flickr


Red bicycles by Dr.E, on Flickr


A view from Catedral de Barcelona by Tom.Brook, on Flickr


_MG_4868 by k_atalog, on Flickr


Plaça d'Espanya from Arenas de Barcelona by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


Plaça d'Espanya from Arenas de Barcelona by Paul "Madu" McMahon, on Flickr


_MG_0001-2 by loli jackson, on Flickr


Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O, on Flickr


----------



## STgaleb

Castelldefels, it's like Malibu to L.A., I guess 







My Cali dream in Europe 

and this one's cool



:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

BCN Series #6 El Born Centre Cultural by Javi Pz, on Flickr


Barcelona 24.VI.2008. by Morton1905, on Flickr


Casa Batlló - Gaudí - Barcelona by trondjs, on Flickr


summer in Barcelona by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Street Life by Walid photography, on Flickr


Springtime in Barcelona by RobertCross1 (off and on), on Flickr


People by Pemisera, on Flickr


2014-03 Barcelona Barceloneta Beach by ellsea64, on Flickr


_MG_0025-2 by loli jackson, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

deleted.


----------



## christos-greece

Port Vell, Barcelona. by trondjs, on Flickr


WONDERING ? WILL SHE EVER GET HERE by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Bunker by d_matra, on Flickr


Urb14 D700_064 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


_MG_5123 by k_atalog, on Flickr


Happy Day by Marc Artsy, on Flickr


Barcelona Rambla Poblenou 16 - Version 2 by rouilleralain, on Flickr


Sway by Miles Cave, on Flickr


IMG020 by jakub_n, on Flickr


Barceloneta by /danica., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoràmica Barcelona by d_matra, on Flickr


Untitled by Ferran Tudela, on Flickr


The skyline by Sònia Pereda, on Flickr


BCN Skyline 1 by vistolovisto1960, on Flickr


BCN Skyline 2 by vistolovisto1960, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by oobwoodman, on Flickr


Portuaris by xdelvalle, on Flickr


Barcelona Beach by urbanflaness, on Flickr


Barcelona by slaindevil, on Flickr


----------



## makaveliv

Barcelona, Spain










By me, Veselin Malinov


----------



## christos-greece

20140120-100936-Barcelona par jramosgsa, sur Flickr


TERRAZA HOTEL EN BARCELONA par Mangüe, sur Flickr


View of Barcelona, Spain. Casa Mila (La Pedrera) par rrp16641, sur Flickr


Barcelona Casa Battlo par rrp16641, sur Flickr


Street Life par Walid photography, sur Flickr


Urb14 D700_471 par c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


Barcelona__Ramblas_Night(5) par abotnaru, sur Flickr


Barcelona par magdalenamayrhofer, sur Flickr


Barceloneta (Barcelona Puplic Beach) par Beckerhenning, sur Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

A beautiful street in Barcelona. Picture taken from FB.


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Barcelona par owen.f., sur Flickr


Viajando con tranquilidad - Calm travelling par diegomorde, sur Flickr


Plaça d'Espanya from Arenas de Barcelona par Paul "Madu" McMahon, sur Flickr


From Parc Guell par Margrét G.J., sur Flickr


BCN Skyline 2 par vistolovisto1960, sur Flickr


Tardor en bici x BCN par Bart Omeu, sur Flickr


Two girls par MarcArtsy Collector of Souls., sur Flickr


08-18-13 - Barcelona, Spain par ahsonwardak, sur Flickr


08-18-13 - Barcelona, Spain par ahsonwardak, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7652 par mennoRTM, sur Flickr


Bunkers par Bill Rabelo, sur Flickr


Streets of Barcelona - Church Plaza par Wolfstagram, sur Flickr


Streets of Barcelona par Wolfstagram, sur Flickr


DSC_7034 par mennoRTM, sur Flickr


DSC_7584 par mennoRTM, sur Flickr


DSC_7631 par mennoRTM, sur Flickr


DSC_7655 par mennoRTM, sur Flickr


DSC_7099 par mennoRTM, sur Flickr


Barcelona par MieDuda, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

From Parc Guell par Margrét G.J., sur Flickr


Barcelona. par ¡arturii!, sur Flickr


Barcelona from Museum Catalonia par charlieinlesmahagow, sur Flickr


Parc Güell par TresMariasinPie, sur Flickr


Ramblas Barcelona par Simone Genovese, sur Flickr


Las Ramblas par Nikos Roussos, sur Flickr


DSC_0146 par myhegira, sur Flickr


DSC_2782 par myhegira, sur Flickr


Architecture: Barcelona 2013 par shalliday6, sur Flickr


dragon par greenelent, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona_placa catalunia par olga.avdeyeva, sur Flickr


Barcelona. par ¡arturii!, sur Flickr


BARCELONA par juanbelieve19, sur Flickr


Barcelona - Spain par The Chosen @ne, sur Flickr


Barcelona day 1-1 par Anna Bahou, sur Flickr


BARCELONA, SPAIN/EUROPE - JUNE 1 : Skyline in Barcelona on June 1, 2006. Unidentified people. par Phil_Bird, sur Flickr


IMG_1673 par yanovich69, sur Flickr


Playa Marbella en Barcelona par Nebelkuss (Venezuela worries me so much), sur Flickr


DSC_2896 par myhegira, sur Flickr


IMG_0122 par reiicardo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympic Harbour of Barcelona par David Ortega Baglietto, sur Flickr


Barcelona par arbuzov1960, sur Flickr


Barcelona par MU Study Abroad Bloggers, sur Flickr


Barcelona aerial tramway. par D168629K, sur Flickr


Port Lookout Barcelona l SPAIN par brundige2, sur Flickr


Stop for a second... par Never.forget.you, sur Flickr


Ramblas Barcelona par Simone Genovese, sur Flickr


Las Ramblas par Nikos Roussos, sur Flickr


Sol y mar par J. Gallardo Canabes (Pollo), sur Flickr


Barca Beach par Chase Manhattan, sur Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Barcelona, Espanha por Pedro Kok, no Flickr


Barcelona, Espanha por Pedro Kok, no Flickr


----------



## Tourniquet

Didn't like Barcelona in pictures... Then I came there and now it's my favorite city in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona par MU Study Abroad Bloggers, sur Flickr


The View Of Barcelona & Port Vell, Catalonia, Spain :: HDR par :: Artie | Photography ::, sur Flickr


Els Encants. par ¡arturii!, sur Flickr


Another point of view par Ricard Sánchez Gadea, sur Flickr


Hotel Porta Fira, Barcelona par basair, sur Flickr


PLAZA REAL par MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, sur Flickr


Las Ramblas.Barcelona par tonyfirman21452, sur Flickr


Beach Day par brrrandonmitchell, sur Flickr


barceloneta-6 par dACE , sur Flickr


PLATJA BARCELONETA par ROBERT_TORRES, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city par greenelent, sur Flickr


Another point of view par Ricard Sánchez Gadea, sur Flickr


Barcelona 2014.04 par MaXmi1979, sur Flickr


Barcelona 2014.04 par MaXmi1979, sur Flickr


Cityscape, Barcelona par basair, sur Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape, Sagrada Familia par Wolfstagram, sur Flickr


Sant Jordi 2014 par juan barbosa, sur Flickr


Parades de llibres a la Rambla Catalunya, Barcelona par Virginia Giné, sur Flickr


World youth in Madrid 2011, a few pics from Barcelona, too. par Andybecker1987, sur Flickr


bikes par greenelent, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Tomorrow par artfieldsbrian, sur Flickr


City View par kelly.enzor, sur Flickr


Urb08 D200_155 par c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


Barcelona/Montjuic 2014 par robs_85, sur Flickr


Barcelona Ramblas par jlramos96, sur Flickr


Barcelona Rambla par rual.travel, sur Flickr


DSC_0673 par Bart Omeu, sur Flickr


surfboards par greenelent, sur Flickr


La Barceloneta 6 par johnkolo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Panorama par PeteFriday, sur Flickr


I AM | A Hidden View of Barcelona par I Am Nikon Europe, sur Flickr


Barcelona Night par bakpacker, sur Flickr


Barcelona Cathedral par Calim*, sur Flickr


Port Vell, the World Trade Center Barcelona , Port Vell Aerial Tramway and Torre Agbar par jjamv, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Debajo de tu piel vive la luna▲, sur Flickr


Rambla de Mar by José Sánchez Muñoz par AkanshaGautam, sur Flickr


A la Barceloneta par Rayparňova, sur Flickr


Palm Tree and W Hotel par jglsongs, sur Flickr


Promenade par jglsongs, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

spain_20140426_0364 par ianduffy, sur Flickr


Mohn 1321 par miniautobusero, sur Flickr


Port Vell, the World Trade Center Barcelona , Port Vell Aerial Tramway and Torre Agbar par jjamv, sur Flickr


P1030095 par widlewski, sur Flickr


Barcelona, landscape from Sagrada Familia par Fabien Berdah, sur Flickr


PLAÇA ANTONI MAURA par Yeagov C, sur Flickr


La Rambla 6 par alvarobaza, sur Flickr


La Rambla par alvarobaza, sur Flickr


Impresiones de Barcelona par villelite, sur Flickr


barcelona 2014 011 par ianritchie100, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcellona, Barcelona, Spagna, Catalunya par davdenic ♫ in the sky ♫♫♫, sur Flickr


Rooftopping in Barcelona par Calim*, sur Flickr


La Sagrada Família par MASON(alex555), sur Flickr


Plaza de España par toniyoo, sur Flickr


Barcelona - Camp Nou par Stono, sur Flickr


Barcelona - Camp Nou par Stono, sur Flickr


Christmas flowers par kari siren, sur Flickr


Unmoved Shield par MarcArtsy Collector of Souls., sur Flickr


A sunny saturday in barcelona par steevehardy, sur Flickr


Beach Day par brrrandonmitchell, sur Flickr


----------



## STgaleb

Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona :cheers:









via www.flickr.com by David Curry


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3894 par Skate1966, sur Flickr


DSC_3870 par Skate1966, sur Flickr


Torre Agbar by Architect: Ateliers Jean Nouvel | 140509-1780-jikatu par jikatu, sur Flickr


Casa Manuela Xiqués_Ref 02014_ P5299435 copy_logo-001 par www.arquitecturaxbarcelona.net, sur Flickr


Barcelona Ramblas (Spain) par MarcArtsy Collector of Souls., sur Flickr


DSC_0402 par Bart Omeu, sur Flickr


DSC_0222 par Bart Omeu, sur Flickr


. par Romain PREBOST, sur Flickr


Barceloneta par Ingrid Lie, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1070426 par Zirania-Press, sur Flickr


FC BARCELONA (39) par hube.marc, sur Flickr


FC BARCELONA (29) par hube.marc, sur Flickr


P1070371 par Zirania-Press, sur Flickr


DSC_3883 par Skate1966, sur Flickr


P1070355 par Zirania-Press, sur Flickr


Bike par wtf.titacgs, sur Flickr


P1070369 par Zirania-Press, sur Flickr


P1070370 par Zirania-Press, sur Flickr


DSC_4436.jpg par garciacordero, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Barcelona par prathmesh.mengane, sur Flickr


Buildings of Barcelona par Barbara.P., sur Flickr


The streets of Barcelona par Barbara.P., sur Flickr


Sagrada Familia View par Digital-Craig, sur Flickr


E1 par chaseoblack, sur Flickr


Barcelona 2014 par weslake_rtc, sur Flickr


Barcelona from Above 2 par travelling-artist, sur Flickr


Parc Guell, Barcelona par raphael.chekroun, sur Flickr


1404_Barcelona_207.jpg par b.hinkmann, sur Flickr


Barcelona Beach Tower par Digital-Craig, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barna - Glories par Tâbu, sur Flickr


Amor nocturno a las puertas de la catedral - Night love in front of the cathedral par diegomorde, sur Flickr


Barcelona Skyline | 140517-2350-jikatu par jikatu, sur Flickr


FC BARCELONA (36) par hube.marc, sur Flickr


Barcelone par gregoryf_44, sur Flickr


Barcelona 2011 par phish9988, sur Flickr


P1070119 par Zirania-Press, sur Flickr


PLAZA REAL par MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, sur Flickr


Barcelone par gregoryf_44, sur Flickr


barcelona 080 par leroy_h55, sur Flickr


----------



## timo9

by Seracat on Flickr


----------



## reva

the real urban life... nice city :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Face of Barcelona. Piazza di Spagna par olga.aliza, sur Flickr


Barcelona par www.laiadivols.com, sur Flickr


Barcelona par Viajes y fotografía social, sur Flickr


2013-04 Spain 130 par Edmund Nigel Gall, sur Flickr


2013-04 Spain 121 par Edmund Nigel Gall, sur Flickr


Center of Barcelona City par Glenn Shoemake, sur Flickr


city par greenelent, sur Flickr


Barcelona skyline par oobwoodman, sur Flickr


beach par hynkle, sur Flickr


beach par hynkle, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona par Viajes y fotografía social, sur Flickr


View of Barcelona par Viajes y fotografía social, sur Flickr


partly par khora, sur Flickr


PechaKucha Barcelona 19 par miquelduran, sur Flickr


Telesferico Monjuit par serarca, sur Flickr


Rambla de Mar par stillunusual, sur Flickr


Port Vell par stillunusual, sur Flickr


Barcelona par oneiamfor, sur Flickr


Barcelona par Chris McKeeman, sur Flickr


----------



## robhood

Barcelona Bus Turístic 巴賽隆納觀光巴士 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

Barcelona Bus Turístic 巴賽隆納觀光巴士 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

Barcelona Bus Turístic 巴賽隆納觀光巴士 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


Barcelona Bus Turístic 巴賽隆納觀光巴士 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Barcelona

Que passa a Barcelona? by gemicr69, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by olenka , on Flickr

Barri Gòtic by olenka , on Flickr

AGBAR TOWER (EXPLORED) by photojordi®, on Flickr

Arenas Barcelona by Don McCullough, on Flickr

Barcelona - Monumento a Colón by Santcer, on Flickr
Night view from Miramar by feradz, on Flickr
Barcelona a la nit by bertanuri, on Flickr

18052014-_PSA4178 by Pere Surià, on Flickr

Barcelona at Night (Montjuic Magic Fountain & Fira) by Carlos Martín Díaz, on Flickr

Barcelona Lights by CrashSunRay2013, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Casa Figueras by neoBIT, on Flickr

Sant Andreu de Palomar, Barcelona (E) by Panoramyx, on Flickr

Passejant per Sarià-Sant Gervasi, Barcelona by MARIA ROSA FERRE, on Flickr
ESTACIÓ SANT GERVASI by Yeagov C, on Flickr

Estació de Sant Gervasi / Plaça Molina by IngolfBLN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Nocturna 2014 03 by Havaux Photo, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 005.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 012.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

Zombie Street in Barcelona-Spain by Jobopa, on Flickr

Zombie Street in Barcelona-Spain by Jobopa, on Flickr

Untitled by iamelliotjones, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 093.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

In Blue by Andrew_Karter, on Flickr

Barcelona-31 by LizBlizz012, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Carlos Prieto, street photographer from Barcelona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona desde el Carmelo by canon1960, on Flickr

Entrance to Park Guell by brundige2, on Flickr

Mercat de la Boqueria (Barcelona) by Marc Serra Panisello, on Flickr

Torre Agbar by canon1960, on Flickr

night in Barcelona by dolorspi, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 098.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

016 Barcelona - Las Ramblas by RobertSteed, on Flickr

2013-09-15 Barcelona - La Rambla de Mar & Edifici Colom by Topaas, on Flickr

Barcelona by Männistö, on Flickr

tasty by na.harii , on Flickr

Barcellona 2014 by nali3ax, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barceloneta by Vivendo em Groningen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vista desde Palau Nacional de Montjuic - Catedral de Barcelona by usf1fan2, on Flickr

playing in the street of Barcelona by NawiPhotography, on Flickr

Duo de Castrosua City Versus by miniautobusero, on Flickr

Barcelona 1167 Palace by siwulich.paul, on Flickr

Barcelona Show by martamaseras, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 098.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 095.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

Plaça Espanya, Barcelona, Spain by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

DSC_0457-Edit-Edit-Edit by iyankacooray, on Flickr

Sail To The Sun by _anab_, on Flickr

20140831_185335 by nautical2k, on Flickr


----------



## DI.




----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by nautical2k, on Flickr

Vista desde Palau Nacional de Montjuic - Catedral de Barcelona by usf1fan2, on Flickr

Vu du ciel tous semble plus petit by HeyyJoh, on Flickr

Port Olympique by HeyyJoh, on Flickr

Park Guell by lenoir_ced, on Flickr

Untitled by Desmilo, on Flickr

Untitled by Desmilo, on Flickr

IMG_2100 by Dj Ladze, on Flickr

Barcelona 2010 by ulises.delcarmen, on Flickr

Barcelona 2010 by ulises.delcarmen, on Flickr

Barceloneta by artlim87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain0379 by sarahamina, on Flickr

Diada 2014. "V" by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Diada 2014. "V" by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Diada 2014. "V" by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Diada 2014 by Elena Gracia Comas, on Flickr

rincones de Barcelona - La Rambla by ricard_cayuela, on Flickr

rincones de Barcelona - La Rambla de Barcelona by ricard_cayuela, on Flickr

2014-09-11_Diada-Barcelona_25 by Südtiroler Schützenbund - www.schuetzen.com, on Flickr

Barçalona by danielcaddenphotographer, on Flickr

P1020212.jpg by cgespino, on Flickr

P1020209.jpg by cgespino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

120601_162046 by adam nobis, on Flickr

Montjuic - Barcelona Spain by ellicec09, on Flickr

11S2014 V, we are ready by Pemisera, on Flickr

11S2014 V, we are ready by Pemisera, on Flickr

11S2014 V, we are ready by Pemisera, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 613.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

LEPB by heli3photo, on Flickr

Puerto de Barcelona by jmalfarock, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by jessicazeng, on Flickr

P1020192.jpg by cgespino, on Flickr

Barceloneta beach by As minhas andanças, on Flickr


----------



## juan.83

Barcelona looks like a latin american city but cleaner, richer and more organized.


----------



## colsec

^^
Very unfortunate commentaryhno:


----------



## christos-greece

Across the long long bench by Think James Photo, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain-347 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia by neoBIT, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain-362 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain-317 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Vista Barcelona desde Parc del Mirador del Poble Sec by Alberto Acero, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by TijsB, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by bravofoxtrotmc, on Flickr

847-1 by zburda, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain-366 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain-373 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Elizabeth Great, on Flickr

Barcelona by Elizabeth Great, on Flickr

Barcelona night landscape by Cristina Ruiz (@unnika), on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 092.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

rincones de Barcelona - La Rambla by ricard_cayuela, on Flickr

Barcelona by emily.matthews95, on Flickr

Group selfie. Barcelona. by Rushie., on Flickr

2014-04-19_Barcelona_9625 by alpdanilov, on Flickr

2014-04-17_Barcelona_8030 by alpdanilov, on Flickr

Barcelonetta by Hind Saidi, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain-363 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by 01eg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bunkers del Carmel | Barcelona, Spain by siobhankeeley, on Flickr

Bunkers del Carmel | Barcelona, Spain by siobhankeeley, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Sagrada Familia by M. Kafka, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by TijsB, on Flickr

rincones de Barcelona - La Rambla by ricard_cayuela, on Flickr

Barcelona - Las Ramblas by marcopaganucci, on Flickr

Barcelona by Elizabeth Great, on Flickr

2014-04-17_Barcelona_8037 by alpdanilov, on Flickr

MAR BELLA BARCELONA by HOT MEN OF THE WORLD, on Flickr

On the beach of Barceloneta. by gynsy75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bunkers del Carmel | Barcelona, Spain by siobhankeeley, on Flickr

Lauren Underland Title: Barcelona at Sunset - City/Country: Barcelona, Spain by bethelstudyabroad, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset by alexbrookey, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by clintonlord, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by TijsB, on Flickr

IMG_8496 by Toni "Eidan", on Flickr

Barcelona - Correfoc Opening Ceremony by M. Kafka, on Flickr

Walking / Caminando by Ulises SC, on Flickr

barcelona90 by Sosou, on Flickr

P1020212.jpg by cgespino, on Flickr

P1020209.jpg by cgespino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Best place in the city for spectacular views of Barcelona by Ingrid.la, on Flickr

gb, by geoff7918, on Flickr

Barcelona - Via Laietana by M. Kafka, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 877.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by Klaus Reisen und Fotos.., on Flickr

No where to park by roland.b, on Flickr

barcelona_port_20.11.2011 by Dan Cioca, on Flickr

Festa by sofiammo, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by df_wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by ulrivo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona from Montjuïc by df_wilson, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona II by sofiammo, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by sofiammo, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain 021 by Ales Primozic, on Flickr

215247844 by franklym14, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 076.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by Klaus Reisen und Fotos.., on Flickr

Port Vell at night by roland_zink, on Flickr

Barcelona - Festes de la Merce 2014 by gemicr69, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by JessicaArzate, on Flickr

On the beach of Barceloneta. by gynsy75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, ​​the city of culture and leisure in the European Union by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Barcelona, ​​the city of culture and leisure in the European Union by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Untitled by vsah51, on Flickr

Barcelona, ​​the city of culture and leisure in the European Union by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

2014 Barcelona 880.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by Klaus Reisen und Fotos.., on Flickr

Untitled by evenlyevelyn, on Flickr

accidental performance by evenlyevelyn, on Flickr

The beach & Frank Gehry's fish sculpture by roland_zink, on Flickr

Barcelonetta by Hind Saidi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8516 by Isabel Aguado Rodríguez, on Flickr

roofs of Barcelona by ela.kaszuba, on Flickr

Barcelona, ​​the city of culture and leisure in the European Union by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Barcelona, ​​the city of culture and leisure in the European Union by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

#Barcelona by sanych_bonch, on Flickr

#Barcelona by sanych_bonch, on Flickr

(619)-Barcelona-Las Ramblas by rick.laffler, on Flickr

Daily life in Barcelona during a fall afternoon - Spain by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Barcelona, ​​the second largest city in Spain by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Gary Allan Dean, on Flickr

P1020192.jpg by cgespino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Vincent: Nice photos but where their credit, sources are?


----------



## christos-greece

Veins of Barcelona by maciej.ka, on Flickr

Barcelona panorama by marin.tomic, on Flickr

Barcelona, Gothic Quarter by wattallan594, on Flickr

Barcelona, Olympic Stadium by wattallan594, on Flickr

Barcelona, Montjuic by wattallan594, on Flickr

L'Escala by emarone, on Flickr

La Rambla by ttwellborn, on Flickr

Barcelona 4 May'11 by elma2010 10k photos, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Barcelona, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by damlin, on Flickr

Barcelona beach front DSC_8895 by SubiYurek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona town by Tindeto, on Flickr

Arch of Triumph – Arco de Triunfo, Barcelona (Spain) by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

Barcelona, Olympic Stadium by wattallan594, on Flickr

Barcelona, Montjuic by wattallan594, on Flickr

DSCF0849 by agacamp, on Flickr

Barcelona 4 May'11 by elma2010 10k photos, on Flickr

Barcelona 4 May'11 by elma2010 10k photos, on Flickr

In the street by Robertfoto, on Flickr

I love the street by Irene Ruscalleda, on Flickr

SPAGNA - Barcellona, Playa de la Barceloneta (24) by Ambrosiana Pictures, on Flickr

La Barceloneta - Barcelona by glopez63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4221 by Klaas / KJGuch.com, on Flickr

Landmarks of Barcelona by Adrian Boniecki, on 
Flickr

Burberry motor scooter rental in Barcelona by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Barcelona, Gothic Quarter by wattallan594, on Flickr

Barcelona, Gothic Quarter by wattallan594, on Flickr

Manifestación en las Ramblas de Barcelona by machbel, on Flickr

HH__H__4317 by hanshansen.es, on Flickr

Individualismo colectivo by SantiMB.Photos, on Flickr

On the beach by Barcons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good Morning Barcelona by jeremyullmann, on Flickr

Views of Barcelona, Spain by Kona Photos, on Flickr

Barcelona by Marco MCMLXXVI, on Flickr

Selling those 'Italian imports' on the street in Barcelona by Ref54, on Flickr

CS 08072011 #131735 #67229.jpg by FRANCIS RAHER, on Flickr

Suites Avenue, Barcelona, Spain by Ken Lee 2010, on Flickr

La Rambla Barcelone Espagne (86) by hube.marc, on Flickr

La Rambla Barcelone Espagne (85) by hube.marc, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by scorpio-tiger, on Flickr

Barceloneta - Barcelona by mika taks, on Flickr


----------



## perrolokos

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16270163990/sizes/h/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16431591386/sizes/h/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16271692007/sizes/h/


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by Andrew Dack, on Flickr

Good Morning Barcelona by jeremyullmann, on Flickr

City Hall Of Barcelona by raddon24, on Flickr

the heart of the city by ibarenogaray, on Flickr

Barcelona is truly the city that never sleeps. by lanie_meese, on Flickr

Chimneys, Palau Güell (Güell Palace / Guell Palace) by Gaudi, Carrer Nou de la Rambla, El Raval, Barcelona by iainh124a, on Flickr

Chimneys, Palau Güell (Güell Palace / Guell Palace) by Gaudi, Carrer Nou de la Rambla, El Raval, Barcelona by iainh124a, on Flickr

Side Street of Barcelona by Joey Z1, on Flickr

Streetphotography in Plaza Cataluña, B&W BCN. by lolosawis, on Flickr

Barcelona by Gregory Dyer, on Flickr

Barcelona by Gregory Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by McGuiver, on Flickr

Landmarks of Barcelona by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Museu del Disseny (Barcelona, Catalonia) by Marc G.C., on Flickr

Barcelona by Marco MCMLXXVI, on Flickr

Barcelona by GJVelde, on Flickr

La Rambla in Barcelona by chibeba, on Flickr

Hermitage & Kibo. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Ebony Shine & Illusion. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Tanusha, Marina Port Vell (Barcelona, Spain). by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Barcelona by Gregory Dyer, on Flickr

Peix d'Or by emarone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6986 by cyril_rly, on Flickr

Barcelona blue hour by vistolovisto, on Flickr

Barcelona City by f.lan16, on Flickr

Plaça España by Angel Gallardo (300K!), on Flickr

Plaça Francesc Macià. Barcelona by Andrés González M., on Flickr

Stand by photographer by Marc Serra Panisello, on Flickr

Colores Bcn Beach. by Ton Gallery, on Flickr

Barcelona by mmcg68, on Flickr

Barcelona by mmcg68, on Flickr

Desfile Día del Samba Reggae en Barcelona 2014 by Día del Samba Reggae em Barcelona, on Flickr

Barceloneta by David Guimont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by [email protected], on Flickr

A great point of view of the city by Val in Sydney, on Flickr

Barcelona by UkrainianSensation, on Flickr

Barcelona Gaudi-47 by szkodaczasu, on Flickr

Plaça Reial, Barcelona by mmcg68, on Flickr

Barcelona by mmcg68, on Flickr

Barcelona by mmcg68, on Flickr

Barcelona by mmcg68, on Flickr

Barceloneta by David Guimont, on Flickr

IMG_2201_small by WILDTROPHYCHILD, on Flickr


----------



## Bitxofo

A part of Barcelona skyline:


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by paulemmanuelroy, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Cyril Barzasi, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Barcelona's Streets by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Spain/Barcelona: Las Ramblas by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

IMG_4298 by nowheredancer, on Flickr

Untitled by W. Pemulis, on Flickr

People riding bikes at the Barceloneta Beach by doctor.calavera, on Flickr

¡venid a la fiesta! by villarriestra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

T92A5827 by Alex E. Proimos, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Famous Basilica y Templo Expiatorio de la Sagrada Familia at the end of Avinguda Gaudi by doctor.calavera, on Flickr

Sqaure off La Rambla by Davpen, on Flickr

Sqaure off La Rambla by Davpen, on Flickr

Barcelona by mmcg68, on Flickr

Untitled by edgar.photography, on Flickr

BARCELONA (79) by flavio.otomo, on Flickr

wintersurf-10 by dACE , on Flickr

the hand by Carlos Prieto, street photographer from Barcelona, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Vallvidrera funicullar*

Funicular de Vallvidrera: arribant by loqu, on Flickr

Funicular de Vallvidrera: cap avall by loqu, on Flickr

Barcelona, Carretera de les Aigües 04.07.1994 by The STB, on Flickr

Funicular de Vallvidrera by FerrocarrildelBergantes, on Flickr

Barcelona - Ctra. Sarrià a Vallvidrera 159 1 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

Barcelona by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Arenas de Barcelona by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

*Casa Batlló*

Casa Batlló by Miguel Angel Barroso Lorenzo, on Flickr

Gaudi. Casa Batlló by Alexandra Rudge.Thank you dear friends!, on Flickr

La Casa Batlló by nic( o ), on Flickr

*Montjuïc - Barcelona*

Montjuïc - Barcelona (SP) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr

Fonts de Montjuic. Barcelona.- by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Ronda del Litoral*

Ronda del litoral by xdelvalle, on Flickr

Ronda del Litoral by Tindeto, on Flickr

View – Vista de Barcelona (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

Ronda del Litoral, Barcelona (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr

From the beach to Poblenou by Rene Schmalschlaeger, on Flickr

*Mapfre towers*

Reto hora azul: Mapfre towers in the blue hour by david.bcn.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Plaça de Catalunya*

Plaça de Catalunya. Barcelona by Andrés González M., on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya. Barcelona by Andrés González M., on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya. Barcelona by Andrés González M., on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya. Barcelona by Andrés González M., on Flickr

*Portal de l'Àngel*

PORTAL DE L'ÀNGEL by Yeagov C, on Flickr

PORTAL DE L'ÀNGEL by Yeagov C, on Flickr

Portal de l'Àngel de Barcelona by Rafalet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Panorama of Ancient Roman Gate and Placa Nova in the Morning, Barri Gothic Quarter, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by anshar73, on Flickr

TMB 1414 by miniautobusero, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona - Cataluña by AntonioLorenzo, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by **Mark**, on Flickr

The John Lennon Music Box by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr

La Rambla - Barcelona by www.facebook.com/giallophoto, on Flickr

The party is over by Teseum, on Flickr

Plage de Barceloneta by laurentmervaillie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DIM_6875 by inphotolife, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

TMB 1414 by miniautobusero, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Oleg.A, on Flickr

Els Arcs de la Plaça Reial, Barcelona by Alex Nebot, on Flickr

winter surf by dACE , on Flickr

Foot on the beach by Arnaud Younes, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Hospital de Sant Pau*

Hospital de Sant Pau. Barcelona by Claudi.cat, on Flickr

*Via Laietana*

Via Laietana by MorBCN, on Flickr

Via Laietana - Barcelona by MorBCN, on Flickr

Barcelona - Via Laietana by M. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

...it is always nice to fly back home...I like the lay out of my city...among other things... by Jordi AC, on Flickr

Barcelona - July 2014 by Travels in Translation, on Flickr

Barcelona - July 2014 by Travels in Translation, on Flickr

Blue hour in Barcelona by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr

La Rambla crossing by dmmaus, on Flickr

Barcelona: Rambla de Mar by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

inauguració No hi ha espectadors. Democràcia 03.03.2015 by Arts Santa Mònica, on Flickr

西班牙 巴塞隆納 蘭布拉大道 La Rambla Barcelona Spain by synnwang, on Flickr

西班牙 巴塞隆納 蘭布拉大道 La Rambla Barcelona Spain by synnwang, on Flickr

Rambla del Mar by pamelarocioph, on Flickr

스페인_5일_바르셀로나_043 by 성동, on Flickr

Strand von Barceloneta by MilaKiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Park Güell Overlook by NykO18, on Flickr

Barri Gòtic from above by NykO18, on Flickr

Wakeboarding in Barcelona by NykO18, on Flickr

Plaça Reial by NykO18, on Flickr

Guàrdia Urbana by NykO18, on Flickr

Via Laeitana by NykO18, on Flickr

La Rambla by NykO18, on Flickr

La Rambla crossing by dmmaus, on Flickr

Park Güell, Barcelona by Oleg.A, on Flickr

Platja de la Barceloneta by NykO18, on Flickr

Passeig Marítim de la Barceloneta by NykO18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Barcelona by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya - View by Push Forwards, on Flickr

Carrer dels Capellans by Marc Serra Panisello, on Flickr

Barcelona, Ramblas by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr

MSC Splendida Cruise Nov 2014 - Barcelona by CovBoy2007, on Flickr

Plaza Real 06072011123452.jpg by FRANCIS RAHER, on Flickr

Plaza Real 06072011123247.jpg by FRANCIS RAHER, on Flickr

Main Terrace by Andrew.R.Jones, on Flickr

Vaixell Santa Eulàlia - 2n d'ESO by Institut Joan Coromines bcn, on Flickr

DSC09113.jpg by Ahmed.ElZayady, on Flickr

DSC09121.jpg by Ahmed.ElZayady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Davidrr82, on Flickr

Speed of light by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr

MSC Splendida Cruise Nov 2014 - Barcelona by CovBoy2007, on Flickr

MSC Splendida Cruise Nov 2014 - Barcelona by CovBoy2007, on Flickr

Walking down La Rambla by dmmaus, on Flickr

An other time by Kybenfocando, on Flickr

Sonrisas al atardecer by Javier García Blanco, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by globetrekimages, on Flickr

La Barceloneta by Kim Ohara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Agbar by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Només un pobre pi - Only a poor pine (Barcelona) by Jordi Nadal, Catalunya, on Flickr

Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya by AndreMiotz, on Flickr

Barcelona is the best city of Europe so far  by lua321123, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar by stillunusual, on Flickr

Anonymous en Ramblas - Barcelona by javalin01, on Flickr

IMG_4741 by Raúl Jorquera Rossel, on Flickr

Barcelona-La Rambla by allissamilano, on Flickr

Barcelona, Ramblas by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr

EL MEDITERRANEO_ by Leprechoun, on Flickr

Strand von Barceloneta by MilaKiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona City View by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr

Mediterraneo by juan Mario Cuellar, on Flickr

Diagonal 00 Telefonica Tower (a Flatiron Building) – International LEAF Awards 2011: designated Best Commercial Building of the Year by grinnin1110, on Flickr

IMGP6500 by pochert, on Flickr

IMGP4518 by pochert, on Flickr

Rambla del Raval by SkyeClass, on Flickr

barcelona artists I. Barcelona 2014 by fernandobarcenapena, on Flickr

Walking down La Rambla by dmmaus, on Flickr

IMGP6135 by pochert, on Flickr

La Barceloneta by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bcn Night Scene by magomu, on Flickr

Mohn 1363 by miniautobusero, on Flickr

57 Rallye Internacional de Coches de Época Barcelona-Sitges 2015- Spain by Pepe Cordoba, on Flickr

57 Rallye Internacional de Coches de Época Barcelona-Sitges.2015 -Spain by Pepe Cordoba, on Flickr

Rambla de Raval by Easternblot, on Flickr

Barcelona, La Rambla by phlickrron, on Flickr

Barcelona- Snapshots by Cristian Bertolo, on Flickr

Barcelona Cathedral by Ansanji, on Flickr

Sky and sand by Sara_Ne, on Flickr

On The Beach in Barcelona by JameyMPhoto, on Flickr

240) - opera in the streets by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Barcelona by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya - View by Push Forwards, on Flickr

Spain Square by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

haddock twist by oselevisualcreata, on Flickr

Untitled by tforsgren, on Flickr

Ramblas Barcelona by jesuscabadas, on Flickr

La Rambla crossing by dmmaus, on Flickr

La Rambla by Pete Kim, on Flickr

Bubbles by giuliascorza777, on Flickr

Fit! by gwpics, on Flickr

On The Beach in Barcelona by JameyMPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## maikrdam

nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - Sagrada Familia by fhersso, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Familia by fhersso, on Flickr

The Great Basilica by wmheric, on Flickr

57 Rallye Internacional de Coches de Época Barcelona-Sitges.2015 --Spain. by Pepe Cordoba, on Flickr

En cueros - Las Ramblas de Barcelona by Pituton, on Flickr

Torreta informativa sobre els barris de barraques de Barcelona by memoriabarraquesbarcelona, on Flickr

Plaça Reial in Barcelona by chibeba, on Flickr

Catalonia Independence- Camp in Barcelona. by Jobopa, on Flickr

DSC_1219 by davidjpaterson, on Flickr

DSC_1213 (2) by davidjpaterson, on Flickr

Untitled by cote f., on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Smccommas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5341.jpg by koenkooi, on Flickr

9-Barcelona-PICT6380 by Krolchatina, on Flickr

TMB 1348 by miniautobusero, on Flickr

Blondes in La Rambla by Anmar Tariq, on Flickr

View down Ramblas, Barcelona by Ivan's page, on Flickr

LUNES EN LAS RAMBLAS by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Avinguda Portal de l'Ànge - Barcelona by javalin01, on Flickr

BARCELONA 119-1 by Leprechoun, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by mbizzle82, on Flickr

DSC_0131 by mbizzle82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Agbar by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Horitzó de Barcelona. ( Skyline to Barcelona ) by Alex Nebot, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Karl auf Fototour, on Flickr

SELECCIONANDO by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

desiguales y parecidos by villarriestra, on Flickr

Port de Barcelona by Simon Iglesias, on Flickr

Port Vell - Barcelona by Gonzalo Castán, on Flickr

Park Guell by TarsierMan, on Flickr

DSCF0786 by flora..s, on Flickr

DSC_0139 by mbizzle82, on Flickr

DSCF8458 by franckcwalter, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^NICE COVERAGE FROM BARCELONA............!


----------



## Diggerdog

One of the worlds great cities. Thanks for sharing those images


----------



## christos-greece

murcelona by rsantinphoto, on Flickr

Silueta 3 - Skyline 3 (Barcelona) by Jordi Nadal, Catalunya, on Flickr

Silueta 4 - Skyline 4 (Barcelona) by Jordi Nadal, Catalunya, on Flickr

Silueta 1 - Skyline 1 (Barcelona) by Jordi Nadal, Catalunya, on Flickr

Las Ramblas,Barcelona. by AntonioLorenzo, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona 2015 by AntonioLorenzo, on Flickr

Untitled by barbara_vitoriano, on Flickr

Blondes in La Rambla by Anmar Tariq, on Flickr

POR DO SOL BARCELONETA by EnioCastroMachado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BARCELONA SKYLINE by KIROV_BILBAO, on Flickr

Barcelona from the top by Pankcho, on Flickr

Sea Boulevard At Different Times Of The Day | Take 3 | 150409-4136-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr

De la Serie: "Al Ser Grande" by Carolina Valecillos, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona 2015 by AntonioLorenzo, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona 2015 by AntonioLorenzo, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona 2015 by AntonioLorenzo, on Flickr

Walk on the Rambla by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr

Barcelona inspires by villarriestra, on Flickr

DSC_0917 by Marco Estrella, on Flickr

. by zmihai, on Flickr


----------



## Fiera Corrupia

En un futuro viviré allí!


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - Parc Güell by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia dall'alto by Giovanni-Bianco, on Flickr

Catedral by MisterPeter!, on Flickr

Agbar face. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

pz cat ce by david palleja, on Flickr

CS 02072011 #155449 #62679.jpg by Turol Jones, un artista de cojones, on Flickr

Mercat de la Boqueria - Barcelona by Jobopa, on Flickr

Barcelona - Rambla del Mar by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr

Barcelona - Rambla del Mar by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr

Barcelona streetscene by sirwoodland, on Flickr

Barcelona beach!! by odell_lucian, on Flickr

la barceloneta by Nélia Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Abel Guillermo Ríos, on Flickr

View from Montjuïc by Markle1, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia - Aerial view by Arch_Sam, on Flickr

2015_03_17D_Barcelona_PlaçaReial_006_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

2015_03_17D_Barcelona_PlaçaReial_005_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

2015_03_17D_Barcelona_PlaçaReial_007_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

2015_03_17D_Barcelona_PlaçaReial_004_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

barcelona blue by gerben more, on Flickr

Trip to Spain by UASCSAtoms, on Flickr

DSCF3083 by erickam815, on Flickr

Barcelona by tomekwysocki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona.jpg by danielsansu, on Flickr

Sunset light over Barcelona by esvertit, on Flickr

Silueta 1 - Skyline 1 (Barcelona) by Jordi Nadal, Catalunya, on Flickr

Sea Boulevard At Different Times Of The Day | Take 2 | 150409-4130-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr

2015_03_17E_Barcelona_RamblaDeMar_001_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

Ramblas by Damien__, on Flickr

Ramblas by Damien__, on Flickr

2015_03_17E_Barcelona_RamblaDeMar_004_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

2015_03_17E_Barcelona_RamblaDeMar_003_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

Rambla, Barcelona by soewes, on Flickr

2015_03_17F_Barcelona_LaBarceloneta_003_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr

2015_03_17F_Barcelona_LaBarceloneta_002_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cable car by greenelent, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by dmmaus, on Flickr

Building of Exiample by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

Busker before work by fotoporjinjing, on Flickr

La Rambla de Catalunya by wircky, on Flickr

Inauguració Arts Libris 2015 / 23.04 - 2015 by Arts Santa Mònica, on Flickr

Inauguració Arts Libris 2015 / 23.04 - 2015 by Arts Santa Mònica, on Flickr

2015-04-23 09.49.15 HDR_flickr by FrancescGenove, on Flickr

port vell by l i n C h R i s, on Flickr

P1010862 by roheiko, on Flickr

Barcelona by tomekwysocki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Barcelona by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Torre Agbar and Cityscape as seen from Montjuïc, Barcelona by passporteater, on Flickr

MPF_5083 by _Barcelona World Race_, on Flickr

fc_barcelona_camp_nou_stadium-wallpaper-1280x720 by elearnpk, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by passporteater, on Flickr

Ramblas / Carrer del Carme / Barcelona by rob4xs, on Flickr

Visites guiades en bicicleta by _nur, on Flickr

Us by PHifF', on Flickr

Port de Barcelona by kate223332, on Flickr

Barcelona by Tony Popa Nistorescu, on Flickr

W Hotel at Barceloneta Beach, Barcelona by passporteater, on Flickr


----------



## goodbaku

Faltan fotos de las nuevas "Fonts Bessones Plaça Catalunya"


----------



## christos-greece

Teleferico de Montjuic by teddy bear photos, on Flickr

Reflexes de Barcelona by agustiam, on Flickr

The Dark-Street Of Barcelona by Sébastien Risse, on Flickr

MPF_5083 by _Barcelona World Race_, on Flickr

Ramblas Barcelona by vicentecamarasa, on Flickr

Ramblas Barcelona by vicentecamarasa, on Flickr

La Rambla de Catalunya by wircky, on Flickr

Patrullando el centro by dbg -ossian-, on Flickr

Towards the city by wjt13, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach! by Elyse_Nichol, on Flickr

Playa de Sant Sebastià by saturnism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

murcelona by rsantinphoto, on Flickr

The city of Barcelona...... by umamraf, on Flickr

Barcelona from the top by Pankcho, on Flickr

The Dark-Street Of Barcelona by Sébastien Risse, on Flickr

CASA PIA BATLLÓ by Yeagov C, on Flickr

Plaça Reial. Barcelona. by Adrian McGarry ARPS, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ole Madsen, on Flickr

Barcelona by carolinecaron, on Flickr

MAX_1336 by maxwell_hibbard, on Flickr

P1010874 by roheiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vista Barcelona by Steve Harrison Photographic, sur Flickr

Sagrada Familia and Cityscape as seen from Montjuïc, Barcelona by Passport Eater, sur Flickr

Past the Post by Sanjeev Deo, sur Flickr

Qué bonitos en la rambla de Barcelona by ana carovano, sur Flickr

Ramblas Barcelona by MelanieLazarowArtistPhotographer, sur Flickr

Barcelona by pobbydog, sur Flickr

Barcelona by pobbydog, sur Flickr

Nou de la Rambla by Jordi Trenzano, sur Flickr

vista da barceloneta by Antonio Graziani, sur Flickr

maizucker_barcelona_spanien_nature_beach_12 11 by Daggi Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

murcelona by Raül Santín, sur Flickr

Part of Old Roman Wall by S Fisher, sur Flickr

Port Vell de Barcelona ple - Old Port of Barcelona full by Jordi Nadal, sur Flickr

Sunset in BCN by Ricard Sánchez Gadea, sur Flickr

Camp Nou. Barcelona. Spain by Nos Viatores, sur Flickr

150425 Rambla Barcelona-5288 by Marco De Waal, sur Flickr

Las Ramblas Barcelona by ~babsy~, sur Flickr

Farmàcia Modernista Rambla- Barcelona by Rossend Gri, sur Flickr

Barcelone_2015-136 by Christophe CHAIX, sur Flickr

PLAYA SANT MIQUEL by JUAN GALLARDO, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cityscape, Catalonia, Spain by Andy Evans, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape, Catalonia, Spain by Andy Evans, on Flickr

Barcelona by tomas cano, on Flickr

View to Torre Agbar by Alex Scott, on Flickr

Rambla by taecelle, on Flickr

Barcelona Ramblas by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Ramblas, Baecelona by Richard [email protected], on Flickr

Casi solo en Rambla by H. KoPP, on Flickr

Plage de Barcelone un samedi de mai - Barcelona Beach on a Saturday in May by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Barconeleta Beach by Kris Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by Andrew, on Flickr

cable car by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr

Marina Port Vell Barcelona by Peter McIlroy, on Flickr

Barcelona Creative Tourism by Elena Paschinger, on Flickr

La Rambla. We zijn in Barcelona! by Ruben’s Tijdlijn, on Flickr

Las Ramblas Barcelona by ~babsy~, on Flickr

20140924-IMG_1036 by Michael Chen, on Flickr

market "Boqueria" by xeniussonar, on Flickr

Spiaggia Barceloneta by Stefano Ciccarelli, on Flickr

P1010862 by Heiko Ro, on Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Wrong way by Luciano Rivas, no Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by D-A-O 1 Million Views! Thank you!, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

F150517X06 by Javier Verdaguer, on Flickr

Buildings of the Eixample from the roof of La Pedrera, Barcelona by ScotchBroom, on Flickr

Barcelona by Dhaivat shah, on Flickr

Marina Port Vell Barcelona by Peter McIlroy, on Flickr

Llanero Solitario by Eugenio Rando, on Flickr

la rambla by l i n C h R i s, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by Kris Arnold, on Flickr

09052015-La-Rambla-Barcelona by Jordi Solanas Hortoneda, on Flickr

Las playa de Barcelona by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Barcelona Spain by JnM_RTW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona city captured from the top of Montjuic. May 2015 by Audi Images, on Flickr

Barcelona city captured from the top of Montjuic. May 2015 by Audi Images, on Flickr

Barcelona city captured from the top of Montjuic. May 2015 by Audi Images, on Flickr

Barcelona city captured from the top of Montjuic. May 2015 by Audi Images, on Flickr

the path of light by Darko Ivancevic, on Flickr

Barcelona Ramblas by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

. by Jennifer Martin, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matvei Podgornov, on Flickr

Barcelona Mai 2015 by schweinebiker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Barcelona city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Soap Bubbles by Andrea Lanzilli, on Flickr

Two from Barcelona (1/2) by Paco CT, on Flickr

La Rambla by Jerry Perez Jr, on Flickr

La Rambla by Jerry Perez Jr, on Flickr

Rambla del Mar by markrees, on Flickr

Barcelona - Las Ramblas by markrees, on Flickr

Playa Nova Icaria by OK Apartment, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by rashbre rashbre, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Amanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_2944-2 by laura Giorgi, on Flickr

Barcelona after sunset by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Barcelona from Transbordador Aeri del Port by rashbre rashbre, on Flickr

Sailboat in port of Barcelona by Jukka L, on Flickr

Ronda De La Universitat, Barcelona by Hector Lee, on Flickr

The Heart of Gaudí by Wendy Dobing, on Flickr

Port Vell by Manel .cat, on Flickr

Maremagnum Barcelona by Jordi Cayuela, on Flickr

Barcelona by | bapt |, on Flickr

Barcelona by | bapt |, on Flickr

La Marina Barcelona by Raúl Ramírez, on Flickr

Playa Sant Sebastia by gabriella koritar, on Flickr


----------



## voight_kampff

my photos


----------



## christos-greece

151/365 View from Tibidabo by Clare Griffiths, on Flickr

It all about the hustle and bustle! by Bram du Saar, on Flickr

Barcelona - Roman graves in Placa Vila de Madrid by markrees, on Flickr

Las Ramblas in Barcelona by WDAV Classical Public Radio, on Flickr

Barcelona, La Rambla by panuhaya, on Flickr

Puerto Barcelona by Angel Ruan, on Flickr

Little Breather by The 3B's, on Flickr

Chicas en el Port Vell de Barcelona by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Paul Hudson, on Flickr

Playa Barceloneta by OK Apartment, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love is in the heights by Francisco Gonçalves, on Flickr

Barcelona - Cityscape #1-.jpg by David Hannon, on Flickr

Agbar tower by JAVIER SANCHEZ, on Flickr

Wouldn’t Mind Living Here by Hector Lee, on Flickr

CASA ASUNCIÓN BELLOSO by Yeagov C, on Flickr

Cule vs Leones by David B.G., on Flickr

#efecteGEZI exposición by Oriana Eliçabe, on Flickr

#efecteGEZI exposición by Oriana Eliçabe, on Flickr

SOS Delfines by Nelson Montalvan, on Flickr

Playa Barceloneta by OK Apartment, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

next


----------



## Vaklston

Next


----------



## Vaklston

SAGRADA FAMILIA - BARCELONA by Julio Brunet Rocha on Flickr.









MONTES DE MONJUIC BARCELONA by Julio Brunet Rocha on Flickr.









FONTES DE MONJUIC - BARCELONA by Julio Brunet Rocha on Flickr.​


----------



## christos-greece

View from Tibidabo by Clare Griffiths, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr

Refugee from Uzbekistan by Albert Gonzalez Farran, on Flickr

Barcelona 2015 by Maria Spadafora, on Flickr

2 by Roman Inostrantsev, on Flickr

Bevent aigua de Canaletes, La Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Perpetracions, mostra d'intervencions efímeres by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

Perpetracions, mostra d'intervencions efímeres by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

IMG_2974 by Kurt Ulrich, on Flickr

Barceloneta beach by Rolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

42-28257369 by desireemaleno, on Flickr

Varieties of balconies by Eric Fischer, on Flickr

buildings in a lost corner of Barcelona by david fabuel, on Flickr

_MG_2905_web - Avinguda Meridiana/Glories by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Skyline, Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr

M5235224 by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

X5237447 by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Las Ramblas Barcelona 2015 (5) by Gemma, on Flickr

Las Ramblas Barcelona 2015 (6) by Gemma, on Flickr

Barcelona_Primavera_Mai_2015_0224 by Sven Linnert, on Flickr

Barcelona_Primavera_Mai_2015_0227 by Sven Linnert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona by lutty moreira, on Flickr

Barcelona by Connor Ward, on Flickr

buildings in a lost corner of Barcelona by david fabuel, on Flickr

_MG_3257_web - Plaça d'Espanya by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Tast de La Rambla. Barcelona. by Pau Jaca, on Flickr

Perpetracions, mostra d'intervencions efímeres by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

Perpetracions, mostra d'intervencions efímeres by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

El peix de Frank Gehry i segways, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

DSC09556 by ap_explorer, on Flickr

DSC02784 by Nikolai Lukasenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - Cityscape #1-.jpg by David Hannon, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline with Torre Agbar in the center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Reasons to be Cheerful by Hector Lee, on Flickr

Great light for shopping by Owen Lloyd, on Flickr

Bunkers. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

Botanik by mingusmutter, on Flickr

The selfie by mingusmutter, on Flickr

Urb 0404 Film002b by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

The Beach in Barcelona by John Schinker, on Flickr

The Beach in Barcelona by John Schinker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6215 by daniel sigalat, on Flickr

Barcelona by Melissa Fletcher, on Flickr

IMG_2909 by Noam Zimet, on Flickr

Nou Camp by mufc81, on Flickr

MONUMENT AL DOCTOR TRUETA by Yeagov C, on Flickr

Las Ramblas de Barcelona by Jaume Taulats, on Flickr

Perpetracions, mostra d'intervencions efímeres by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

inici de la festa major-pregó by Premsa SantCugat, on Flickr

inici de la festa major-pregó by Premsa SantCugat, on Flickr

Barcelona by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

Barcelona by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cityscape by Marcia Hansen, on Flickr

Urb 0903 Film090 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

_MG_3225_web - Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Plaza Catalonia, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain, Sept. 2008 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr

ENCUENTROS by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Barcelona by John Schinker, on Flickr

2015_06_27_LGTB_AntonioLitov (4) by Fotomovimiento, on Flickr

SANT JORDI_009 by Jordi Tarès, on Flickr

Barcelona by Oswaldo Gino Abreu, on Flickr

Barcelona by Oswaldo Gino Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics.


----------



## CB31

Hi guys, I'm selling one ticket place to the Barcelona Beach Festival of the next 18th July 2015

(Contact please by private message)


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona View by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Barcelona by Hannah Bergmann, on Flickr

Torre Agbar. by Denis Hedone Imagenarium, on Flickr

Barcelona_Las_Ramblas by Leticia Lopez, on Flickr

Barcelona Tourism by Jordi Boixareu, on Flickr

Stop. Go. by Owen Lloyd, on Flickr

phamJBF (76) by Photoamics Barcelona, on Flickr

Misión de estudios a Barcelona by Escuela de Postgrado UP, on Flickr

Seagull in the harbor by HECTOR GARCIA CASTELLA, on Flickr

MM*** by MoiseM, on Flickr

Barcelona by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ORC_150702MMuina_4857.jpg by Barcelona ORC worldchampionship 2015, on Flickr

ORC_150702MMuina_3868.jpg by Barcelona ORC worldchampionship 2015, on Flickr

_MG_3150_web - Barcelona skyline from Montjuic by Alex DROP, on Flickr

View of Barcelona from Palau Nacional by Weronika Król, on Flickr

_MG_3516_web - Singing fountains show in Barcelona by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Barcelona 07 by Todd Kuenning, on Flickr

Barcelona 08 by Todd Kuenning, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Sarah Nicholls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Melissa Fletcher, on Flickr

Around Barceloneta by iris, on Flickr

Tots a bord... All aboard...Tous à bord!! by Bram du Saar, on Flickr

Around Las Ramblas by iris, on Flickr

Around Las Ramblas by iris, on Flickr

TEATRE PRINCIPAL by Yeagov C, on Flickr

The port in Barcelona by ajmoor, on Flickr

Barceloneta beach by Rolf, on Flickr

RRM20150706_080_B by escuelacfd Fotografiaavanzada, on Flickr

RRM20150706_046_B by escuelacfd Fotografiaavanzada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by André Yabiku, on Flickr

De la muntanya al mar - From mountain to sea by Jordi Nadal, on Flickr

ORC_150702MMuina_5371-2.jpg by Barcelona ORC worldchampionship 2015, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Luka Maretic, on Flickr

Sexy girl photographer in white see-through white dress by QWURKY, on Flickr

Untitled by ga-bree-ehl, on Flickr

Going to Las Ramblas. by Luka Maretic, on Flickr

ABP Ciutat Vella by Mossos. Generalitat de Catalunya, on Flickr

Best Day Of My Life by Loïc REYES, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sight of one Gaudi's materpiece from another by Sebb, on Flickr

Creueta del Coll. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr

View of Barcelona from Nativity Tower by redbusboy, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by Rachel Bickley, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by Rachel Bickley, on Flickr

Mercado de La Boquer by Silvia Sommadossi, on Flickr

Plaça Reial by Silvia Sommadossi, on Flickr

paseando por la rambla by Pablo Andrés Rivero, on Flickr

Market by Andy Fitt, on Flickr

DSC05542 by Darren Bachan, on Flickr

Barceloneta - Barcelona by Nikolaï POSNER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Barcelona city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Barcelone City Skyline by nic( o ), on Flickr

View – Vista de Barcelona (Spain), HDR by Marc, on Flickr

Camp Nou, Barcelona - Fuji X100S by Harold, on Flickr

Camp Nou - 3rd version (43 Megapixels) by Philipp Rümmele, on Flickr

Barcelona, Rambla by Alexei Malutin, on Flickr

Barcelona Rambla by Andreas Klaene, on Flickr

Barcelona Rambla by Demetrios Demetriou, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by WreckedDeco, on Flickr

Barcelona beach scene by michael, on Flickr


----------



## Bitxofo

New photos:


matinibz said:


> Varias fotos de Barcelona



Enjoy them!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

19170524238_bda1e76643_o by Carlos Ramírez, on Flickr










18737486203_534f12c3c0_o by Carlos Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18737486203_534f12c3c0_o by Carlos Ramírez, on Flickr

Statue of an Apostle looking down on the city of Barcelona from the top of Sagrat Cor by Shirshendu Sengupta, on Flickr

Looking down on the city of Barcelona from the main entrance of Palau Nacional through the Venetian towers by Shirshendu Sengupta, on Flickr

Plaça Espanya by Stein Mortensholm, on Flickr

"Barcelona didn't try to live at the same pace as other global cities. It moved to the ticking of its own clock and everyone accepted it." -- Sarah Dayan by Edna, on Flickr

Casa Mila also known as La Pedrera by Shirshendu Sengupta, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar by Thierry Baertschiger, on Flickr

Un gato by PauLa1537, on Flickr

Market in La Rambla, Barcelona, Spain by Emm Flick, on Flickr

Passeig Marítim, Barcelona by Nuria Pifarré, on Flickr

Barcelona (11) by Hej Smukke!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Barcelona city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

On Top of Barcelona by Chad Fegley, on Flickr

Barcelona Bicing by Alexandre Hermans, on Flickr

Park Guell by Shirshendu Sengupta, on Flickr

PASEANDO by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Las Ramblas | Barcelona by Mafalda Pereira, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jean Wu 2013, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar by Linda Mateos, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by ericvaandering, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by ericvaandering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19170524238_bda1e76643_o by Carlos Ramírez, on Flickr

Spain Economics - Agbar Tower. by Jordi Boixareu, on Flickr

Panoramic view of the city of Barcelona from the main terrace of Park Guell by Shirshendu Sengupta, on Flickr

Rambla dels Caputxins by Danny Valdez, on Flickr

UN POCO DE TODO by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

rdf_150418_2443-8.jpg by Bob Friedman, on Flickr

Boqueria Sant Josep off La Rambla by Mel Labrador, on Flickr

Barcelona 2009 by enrico, on Flickr

La Barceloneta by Shirshendu Sengupta, on Flickr

_GPE7018 by Gee Pena, on Flickr

_GPE7029 by Gee Pena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape Barcelona by Richard [email protected], on Flickr

The view from Montjuïc Hill by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr

Spain Economics - Agbar Tower. by Jordi Boixareu, on Flickr

Globalització - Globalisation by Jordi Nadal, on Flickr

Les Rambles... by Hans, on Flickr

La Rambla to Columbus Monument at night, Barcelona by niikos, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Boqueria VII (B&W) by Andreas Krenz, on Flickr

DSC_3019 by Mika Siitonen, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Russell, on Flickr

_GPE7032 by Gee Pena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

02_EUROSTARS_HOTEL_SKYLINE_BARCELONA by laura.santolaria, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by Paul Skelton, on Flickr

_7176104-Modifica-2 by Florian Buenger, on Flickr

Casa Milà, Barcelona by Cagsawa, on Flickr

Old city of Barcelona, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

La Rambla by JAUME MENESES, on Flickr

16--10-8-2016-Viaje-a-Barcelona-llena-de-turistas-Las-Ramblas-Web by Carmelo Peciña, on Flickr

De paseo por las Ramblas de Barcelona by Angeles h, on Flickr

DSCF1957 by Jack Clearman, on Flickr

that way by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr

filles à la plage by Agu V., on Flickr

2016-08-09 17.14.14 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr


----------



## NewGuy3

cool pics


----------



## PILOTT37

robhood said:


> BCN AIRPORT FROM FLIGHT BCN-ORY A320 EC-KLT VUELING by ERIC SALARD, on Flickr
> 
> BCN airport from flight BCN-ORY EC-HQI A320 by ERIC SALARD, on Flickr
> 
> Empty BCN airport by Carlos Sanchez, on Flickr


Thank you Robhood:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona-skyline-including-Port-Vell-Sangrada-Familia-and-Torre-Agbar by KLJB Emstek, on Flickr

Barcelona by Stephen McLeod Blythe, on Flickr

Iberican ham on display by David McGill, on Flickr

Old city of Barcelona, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tourists in Barcelona, puzzling over something puzzling by QWURKY, on Flickr

Barcelona - Las Ramblas by [email protected], on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Andreas Mariotti, on Flickr

Mirada by Ruben, on Flickr

Leyendo by Ruben, on Flickr

Barcelona 2012 by Nikki Oesterle, on Flickr

Juliol_0042 by Joan, on Flickr

IMG_1690 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01207 by Solan creative, on Flickr

Barcelona, view from Park Güell to Sagrada Familia by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

BARCELONA by Peter Witterholt, on Flickr

ES Barcelona 2016 (125 of 186) by dominik, on Flickr

TUSGSAL 479 - Route B24 - Barcelona by Simon, on Flickr

2123 Fuente de Canaletas en la Rambla de Barcelona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr

#FridayNights #Liceu #Barcelona - Rambla dels Caputxins. Http://www.JoshuaHideki.com/ by Joshua Hideki, on Flickr

SIGO SIN VERLO by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Bienvenido a la Rambla de Cataluña, España - Amor Inolvidable #larambla #barcelona #spain #moments #explore #wanderlust #travel #europe #summer #triggercell #mhighlights16 #beautiful #amazing #contiki #adventure #vacation #roadtrip #nofilter #instadaily # by triggercellhd, on Flickr

El Gòtic by Kyller Costa Gorgônio, on Flickr

Turistas by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Platja de la Barceloneta by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona skyline 1 by Kevin Lamoureux, on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

View from the Spanish Village in Montjuif by MJL!, on Flickr

Bicycles for hire by David McGill, on Flickr

Rambla Barca IMG_9363-a by Tony Woof, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Sky Blue, on Flickr

El Born by Fernanda Hs, on Flickr

Llibreria Roca by levilo - Leandre, on Flickr

Barcelona by Anna Richter, on Flickr

barcelona-10 by Ian Holt, on Flickr

Barcelona_082816_089 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Barcelona_082816_087 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B A R C E L O N A 💙#bunkers#elcarmel#barcelona#bcn#barceloona#views#torreagbar#sagradafamilia#torresmapfre#sea#mediterranean#catalunya#catalonia#ig_catalonia#descobreixcatalunya#beautifulplace#landscape #landscape_captures#city#cityscape #hdr#c by Noelia Lopez, on Flickr

Vista familiar by Sabrina Corana, on Flickr

La Diada (Catalan National Day) by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr

Baixbus 267 - Route L95 - Barcelona by Simon, on Flickr

ES Barcelona 2016 (125 of 186) by dominik, on Flickr

Barcelona, La Rambla, 2006 by Gerhard Pfannendörfer, on Flickr

Bienvenido a la Rambla de Cataluña, España - Amor Inolvidable #larambla #barcelona #spain #moments #explore #wanderlust #travel #europe #summer #triggercell #mhighlights16 #beautiful #amazing #contiki #adventure #vacation #roadtrip #nofilter #instadaily # by triggercellhd, on Flickr

SIGO SIN VERLO by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

La Rambla by Jaume Meneses, on Flickr

2184 Escenma callejera by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr

#barceloneta #barcelona #beach #playa by laura burbaite, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Ronald Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

4 / Barcelona by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

20160921_212847 by azama8, on Flickr

Barcelona experience by filomena moschetta, on Flickr

Barcelona Impression by Arne Bosselmann, on Flickr

Buildings in Rambla by Ilija Basicevic, on Flickr

Tourists in Barcelona, puzzling over something puzzling by QWURKY, on Flickr

Olympus µ[mju:]-II by Tajuste, on Flickr

! by Andrew McCluskey, on Flickr

La Barceloneta by Andrea Pravettoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01207 by Solan creative, on Flickr

Barcelona, Park Güell, tower by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Barcelona with Sagrada Familia church. Spain. by DAVID TOSCO, on Flickr

_7176104-Modifica-2 by Florian Buenger, on Flickr

Bicycles for hire by David McGill, on Flickr

Barcelona (rambla) by Antonio SABADELL, on Flickr

La Rambla by Chris Walts, on Flickr

2123 Fuente de Canaletas en la Rambla de Barcelona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr

DSC01758 by Leon Oldman, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Ronald Gonzalez, on Flickr

The Beach by OK Apartment, on Flickr

The cubes by OK Apartment, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Not the Adamas Family House but the Old Port Authority Building (Barcelona - Spain) (Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX100 Compact) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Seafront - Port Olympic -Barcelona - Spain) (Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX100 Compact) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia Cathedral (Barcelona - Spain) (Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX100 Compact) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

rambla crowd by kexi, on Flickr

Now onto Las Ramblas, the busiest place in Barcelona by kristi, on Flickr

Ready to Ramblas by Leon Oldman, on Flickr

_MG_7618 by EL JOVEN APRENDIZ DE ..., on Flickr

Cruis2016_0256 by Pak-Shing Poon, on Flickr

Setembre_0132 by Joan, on Flickr

Untitled by Terry Branick, on Flickr

DSCN5395 by Bastian Rhymes, on Flickr

Platja de la Barceloneta by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vista familiar by Sabrina Corana, on Flickr

Sunset at Bunkers del Carmel by embralona, on Flickr

Torre Agbar - Barcelona by Ken Walker, on Flickr

Barcelona Building (Panasonic Lumix DMC LX100) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The Marina (Barcelona - Spain) (2) Panasonic Lumix DMC LX100 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Talking somesort of selfie (Barcelona) Panasonic LX100 (DxO Edited) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

rambla crowd by kexi, on Flickr

Rambla Barca IMG_9363-a by Tony Woof, on Flickr

Barcelona Impression by Arne Bosselmann, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by nbyk m, on Flickr

Ausflug nach Sitges (692) by piersley, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Ronald Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Gabriel Far, on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Pigeons by Doris Šebestová, on Flickr

Barcelona tram by Bob Gellatly, on Flickr

Barcelona tram by Bob Gellatly, on Flickr

The Marina (Barcelona - Spain) Panasonic Lumix DMC LX100 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The Marina (Barcelona - Spain) (2) Panasonic Lumix DMC LX100 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

BARCELONA-RAMBLAS by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

rambla crowd by kexi, on Flickr

Now onto Las Ramblas, the busiest place in Barcelona by kristi, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by James Vanas, on Flickr

Barcelona by Roger Hancocks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another couple in Barcelona by jj ikki, on Flickr

Sunset at Bunkers del Carmel by embralona, on Flickr

The streets of Barri Gotic by Fardo.D, on Flickr

TRAVEL by Mirko Dabic, on Flickr

Analog #22 Aberrant cityscape by Chasing the exposure., on Flickr

Barcelona tram by Bob Gellatly, on Flickr

La Rambla at night by Shahrazad26, on Flickr

Street Artist La Rambla Barcelona by Sonse, on Flickr

barcelona sept. 2016 by Sara Baldwin, on Flickr

Barcelona - 2010 by Artur Tavares, on Flickr

SanSebastia Barca 010916 IMG_8866-a by Tony Woof, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by rachelworld, on Flickr

barceloneta by Jasmine Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## -EMC

^^

BCN is a wonderful city. 
Thank you so much for all of these photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Mada, on Flickr

#barcelona #spain #españa #catalonia #city #cityscape #mediterranean #sea #sky #clouds #buildings #streets #trees by Richie_K, on Flickr

Barcelona. Cathedral church of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia outstanding in the middle of the Gothic Quarter. Seen from the belltower of the Sants Just i Pastor basilica. by Josep Bracons, on Flickr

surprise courtyard by Christine, on Flickr

"Los Corredores" by Robert Llimós by latitudes-flickr, on Flickr

"Los Corredores" by Robert Llimós by latitudes-flickr, on Flickr

MOSAÏC DEL PLA DE L'ÓS o PAVIMENT MIRÓ by Yeagov C, on Flickr

MOSAÏC DEL PLA DE L'ÓS o PAVIMENT MIRÓ by Yeagov C, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1189 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by CocoChantre, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar by Andrea Pravettoni, on Flickr

Barcelona by Find&Map, on Flickr

Barcelona by Find&Map, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meditation by jj ikki, on Flickr

DSC_1034 by Mada, on Flickr

"Barcellona Nord" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr

Barcelona. Cathedral church of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia outstanding in the middle of the Gothic Quarter. Seen from the belltower of the Sants Just i Pastor basilica. by Josep Bracons, on Flickr

Barcelona. Cathedral church of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia outstanding in the middle of the Gothic Quarter. Seen from the belltower of the Sants Just i Pastor basilica. by Josep Bracons, on Flickr

"Los Corredores" by Robert Llimós by latitudes-flickr, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1239 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1189 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1174 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by CocoChantre, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by James Vanas, on Flickr

The cubes by OK Apartment, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Gabriel Far, on Flickr

Cityscape - Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline 2 by André Delhaye, on Flickr

The port of Barcelona by Kennet Björkman, on Flickr

La Barceloneta by sergi escribano, on Flickr

Catalonian Views by Joe Sale, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar by Brian Logan, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by CocoChantre, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1239 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

La Rambla by Rob Becker, on Flickr

Beach Valdez by Joe Sale, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by Eloise Acuna, on Flickr

The cubes by OK Apartment, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Mada, on Flickr

Gothic Quarter by Rory Prior, on Flickr

VIPE Viação Padre Eustáqui 1641 - Caio Apache Vip IV Mercedes-Benz OF-1721 BlueTec 5 by Wesley Araujo, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline by André Delhaye, on Flickr

Mercat de Santa Caterina by 8ware, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by SierraDaveAlameda, on Flickr

RAMBLA DEL RAVAL by annebethvis, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by CocoChantre, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar by Andrea Pravettoni, on Flickr

La Barceloneta by sergi escribano, on Flickr

Spain 5 Barcelona_160905_2851.jpg by Jaine Hayward, on Flickr

The Beach by OK Apartment, on Flickr


----------



## Bitxofo

^^The photo of the bus is NOT in our Spanish Barcelona!


----------



## Streetline

Placa Reial


----------



## christos-greece

Park Güell, Barcelona by Nuria Pifarré, on Flickr

panorama of barcelona (2) by kexi, on Flickr

panorama of barcelona (1) by kexi, on Flickr

Barcelona Port by Ersi Marina Samara, on Flickr

The port of Barcelona by Kennets MobileDump, on Flickr

Fall by sergi escribano, on Flickr

Ramblas, Barcelone by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

AndCarCat (001) Rambla de Catalunya, Barcelona by rgdmac, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by CocoChantre, on Flickr

Caos by Federica Morgigno, on Flickr

Barceloneta, Barcelona by Tiny Tots Childcare, on Flickr

Head of the league by Sue on locations, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Bunkers del Carmel by embralona, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline by André Delhaye, on Flickr

Parc Joan Miro, Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view of Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Parc Joan Miro, Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Walking to La Rambla in Barcelona by Dana, on Flickr

Ramblas, Barcelone by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1174 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

La Rambla by Rob Becker, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by CocoChantre, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by Eloise Acuna, on Flickr

Rosa de los vientos by OK Apartment, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Spanish are great at regenarating urban spaces and Barcelona has been one of their biggest achievements (so has been Madrid, Valencia and Bilbao). Great shots of Barcelona.


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona's skyline by Gauvin LAPETOULE, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Joe Sale, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sandor Kovacs, on Flickr

A view from Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Casa Fuster, Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view of Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Two different Generations by Gerard Eder, on Flickr

FUENTE CANALETAS by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by Montse Fueyo, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1239 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

DIA1609042 by Montagnard Mllr, on Flickr

Barceloneta, Barcelona by Tiny Tots Childcare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Park Güell, tower by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

Barcelona by Marc Jahn, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sandor Kovacs, on Flickr

Barcelona, Oct 2016 by Steve, on Flickr

B A R C E L O N A 💙#bunkers#elcarmel#barcelona#bcn#barceloona#views#torreagbar#sagradafamilia#torresmapfre#sea#mediterranean#catalunya#catalonia#ig_catalonia#descobreixcatalunya#beautifulplace#landscape #landscape_captures#city#cityscape #hdr#c by Noelia Lopez, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona. by Moise Cristi, on Flickr

Ramblas, Barcelone by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Alistair McCaskill, on Flickr

La Rambla by Rob Becker, on Flickr

BARCELONA-RAMBLAS by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

The Beach by OK Apartment, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Ronald Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona #picoftheday #barcelona #sky #tibidabo #photography #city #wanderlust #hikking #nature #sightseeing #skyline #iphone #iphone6s by Pere Antoni Taberner, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Joe Sale, on Flickr

[run]@barcelona by Tuan, on Flickr

The view from the roof of La Pedrera by Jake, on Flickr

Two different Generations by Gerard Eder, on Flickr

Manchester City v FC Barcelona 011116 by Picturematt Photography, on Flickr

Streetshot La Rambla, Barcelona by Geert De Hert, on Flickr

BCN autumn-1 by Dani C, on Flickr

FUENTE CANALETAS by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

La rambla, Barcelona by Nicola Bova, on Flickr

DIA1609042 by Montagnard Mllr, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by Eloise Acuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montjuïc by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

Top Of Barcelona by Marc Mayoral, on Flickr

Barcelona experience by filomena moschetta, on Flickr

Mi fachada (My Frontage) by Dibus y Deabus, on Flickr

A view from Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona by mianbaoren, on Flickr

Streetshot La Rambla, Barcelona by Geert De Hert, on Flickr

Carrer de Valencia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Carrer de Valencia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Rambla by El viajero Marco Polo, on Flickr

Playa de Barceloneta by JPGooner, on Flickr

Playa de Barceloneta by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuic by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuic by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

From the top and shades by Leo Sandri, on Flickr

The view from the roof of Las Arenas de Barcelona - #panoramic #outdoor #viewpoint #plazadeespaña #bullring #barca #streetphotography #bw_maniac #blackandwhite #plaza #rooftop #roofterrace #catalunya #spain #barcelona #city #streetlife #straatfotografie # by ikw16, on Flickr

nice building in the city of Barcelona by Arty Chantarak, on Flickr

building in the city of Barcelona by Arty Chantarak, on Flickr

DSC02104 by Om Zone, on Flickr

La Rambla or the greatest show on earth, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ravi Raj, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Discover Barcelona © by Carmen Ruggeri, on Flickr

Twilight at Barceloneta Beach by James Vanas, on Flickr

Barcelone - Streching by Chloé Elbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuic by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuic by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuic by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona Blues by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Top Of Barcelona by Marc Mayoral, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ravi Raj, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Placa Reial by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Placa Reial lantern by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

LA BOQUERIA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

DIA1609042 by Montagnard Mllr, on Flickr

Spain 5 Barcelona_160908_3556.jpg by Jaine Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## Bitxofo

http://estaticos.elperiodico.com/re...una-desde-1948-vuelta-mundo-1479222167792.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Guell by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

Barcelona View by J R, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuic by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Untitled by dorine damofli, on Flickr

Barcelona's Beyond Beautiful by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

La Rambla or the greatest show on earth, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Viu Bicing - Barcelone, Espagne - 9883 by Richard Vaillancourt, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona by mianbaoren, on Flickr

2016_Barcelona-5366 by David Bolton, on Flickr

Mediterraneo by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Park Guell, Barcelona by Dylan Infante, on Flickr

Barcelona in the background by Nikola Ševa, on Flickr

The view from the roof of Las Arenas de Barcelona - #panoramic #outdoor #viewpoint #plazadeespaña #bullring #barca #streetphotography #bw_maniac #blackandwhite #plaza #rooftop #roofterrace #catalunya #spain #barcelona #city #streetlife #straatfotografie # by ikw16, on Flickr

Barcelona's Beyond Beautiful by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

Port of Barcelona by Marco Zouvek, on Flickr

Exploring Everything #barcelona #bokehlicious #bokeh #makeportraits #barcelona #livefolk #vsco #milkfoto #captchina #peoplecreatives #cityscape #leica #50mm #barcelona #travelgram #lifestyle #photographer #blogger #exploreeverything #city_explore #explo by ThruBigEyes, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ravi Raj, on Flickr

DSC02104 by Om Zone, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Platja de la Barceloneta by Bojana, on Flickr

Playa de Barceloneta by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

Barca is such a wonderful city. I cant wait to return next year


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona View by J R, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alberto Lafuente, on Flickr

Placeta San Miguel by Jack Sykes, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona Blues by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Barcelone by gigichamp, on Flickr

IMG_2208 by gigichamp, on Flickr

Barcelona City and Market - 010 - Exterior - La Rambla by Peter, on Flickr

Viu Bicing - Barcelone, Espagne - 9883 by Richard Vaillancourt, on Flickr

La Rambla - Barcelone, Espagne - 9805 by Richard Vaillancourt, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain - Park Güell by Stuart Leaver, on Flickr

Juliol_1253 by Joan, on Flickr

Playa de Barceloneta by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Guell by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

Guell by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

BCN Paseo de Colón by Gerard Eder, on Flickr

colorful lights and blue hour makes it majestic by Soumen De, on Flickr

Nicolas Salmeron Fountain by Jack Sykes, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain - Hospital de Sant Pau by Stuart Leaver, on Flickr

Las ramblas by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

Before a football game by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Streetshot La Rambla, Barcelona by Geert De Hert, on Flickr

La Rambla by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Playa de Barceloneta by JPGooner, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by James Vanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona View by J R, on Flickr

Barcelona from Sagrada Familia by Ben Holcomb, on Flickr

The shadow of the wind by fru.gru, on Flickr

Barcelona's Beyond Beautiful by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

Barcelona in the background by Nikola Ševa, on Flickr

Caricaturista en La Rambla barcelonesa by Luisa Gila Merino, on Flickr

Barcelone by gigichamp, on Flickr

IMG_2208 by gigichamp, on Flickr

Las ramblas by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

LA BOQUERIA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Barcelona Ramblas - street performer - dragon by muffinn, on Flickr

IMG_2279 Playa de la Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalunya, España 26 julio 2016 by sanber2007, on Flickr

IMG_9789 Playa en Poblenou, Barcelona, España 14 agosto 2016 by sanber2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Rambla de Barcelona by Albert Navas Osete, on Flickr

ESCENAS DE BARCELONA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Placa Reial lantern by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Equilibrio - balance by Francisco López, on Flickr

IMG_9788 Playa en Poblenou, Barcelona, España 14 agosto 2016 by sanber2007, on Flickr

2015-06-06 -- Barcelona, Spain - Beach by Jim W, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0001 by Antonis N, on Flickr

Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Under the Palm tree by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr

Gothic Quarter by Joanna, on Flickr

Hey. If you want to talk See my photos by Sofia Johnson, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by Liliana Esteves, on Flickr

IMG_3883 by Annette Duarte, on Flickr

0044-La Rambla by Justin Lau, on Flickr

GIRAFA COQUETA by Yeagov C, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona. Sant Jordi 2017 by Artal B., on Flickr

IMG_9549 by Jean Boliva, on Flickr

Hola Barcelonata at Platja de la Barceloneta by Mat Attlee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona's skyline by Gauvin LAPETOULE, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Joe Sale, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sandor Kovacs, on Flickr

A view from Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Casa Fuster, Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view of Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Two different Generations by Gerard Eder, on Flickr

FUENTE CANALETAS by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by Montse Fueyo, on Flickr

160922_IMG_1239 by Kenneth Young, on Flickr

DIA1609042 by Montagnard Mllr, on Flickr

Barceloneta, Barcelona by Tiny Tots Childcare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Timos L, on Flickr

DSC07181 by daniel usoz, on Flickr

Barcelona street view by Nick Green, on Flickr

Gas heating: TMB 1751 by Stephen Gow, on Flickr

Barcelona Crossing by R. Major, on Flickr

Gothic Quarter-Barcelona by nannels, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Iain Henderson, on Flickr

Barcelona by William Helsen, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by Liliana Esteves, on Flickr

PERPETRACIONS - LA CORBA DE L'OBLIT by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

PERPETRACIONS - LA CORBA DE L'OBLIT by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

IMG_2349 by Ab.., on Flickr

IMG_2351 by Ab.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Barna by Lucía Smh, on Flickr

Palau Nacional by Erin O, on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (281 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (208 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr

rambla, barcelona by Attila Szűcs, on Flickr

Las ramblas. Barcelona by Agustin Dalmazzo, on Flickr

Rambla del Poblenou #poblenou #Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr

Rambla del Poblenou #poblenou #Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by Liliana Esteves, on Flickr

Cruise 2017 via Barcelona by Tom Comber, on Flickr

Cruise 2017 via Barcelona by Tom Comber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by zusepe peralta, on Flickr

Sometimes you have to go urban... #barcelona #catalunya #spain #getlost #passportready #postcardsfromtheworld #goexplore #keepexploring #travelgram #passportready #landscape #skycraper #lake #nakedplanet #cityscape #urbanlovers #sunset #travelphoto #trave by [email protected], on Flickr

Barri Gòtic (Barcelona) by Jordi Batet, on Flickr

Sunset by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Touring Barcelona by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr

Touring Barcelona by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr

Barcelona by M&B, on Flickr

barcelona by Attila Szűcs, on Flickr

Rambla del Poblenou #poblenou #Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr

Rambla del Poblenou #poblenou #Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr

La Rambla Barcelona ciutat fotografia Buyun (2) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

Barcelona waterfront by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Barcelona. Spain by Viktor Bakhmutov, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona by Giorgia Casiraghi, on Flickr

* by Timos L, on Flickr

Bubbles, Street Photography in Barcelona by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr

Plaça de les Drassanes by Tom Mrazek, on Flickr

Gas heating: TMB 1751 by Stephen Gow, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr

rambla, barcelona by Attila Szűcs, on Flickr

Las ramblas. Barcelona by Agustin Dalmazzo, on Flickr

PERPETRACIONS - LA CORBA DE L'OBLIT by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

Playing real good for free by ::ErWin, on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (194 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sometimes you have to go urban... #barcelona #catalunya #spain #getlost #passportready #postcardsfromtheworld #goexplore #keepexploring #travelgram #passportready #landscape #skycraper #lake #nakedplanet #cityscape #urbanlovers #sunset #travelphoto #trave by [email protected], on Flickr

Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Barri Gòtic (Barcelona) by Jordi Batet, on Flickr

047-Barcelona Parc Güell, Museu Nacional d’Art Catalunya and Fundació Antoni Tàpies by meg williams2009, on Flickr

048-Barcelona Parc Güell, Museu Nacional d’Art Catalunya and Fundació Antoni Tàpies by meg williams2009, on Flickr

MM**** by MoiseM, on Flickr

The walking city by Del Lewicki, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by OvandoJL, on Flickr

Rambla del Poblenou #poblenou #Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr

PERPETRACIONS - LA CORBA DE L'OBLIT by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

IMG_5100 by Michael Pieracci, on Flickr

IMG_5092 by Michael Pieracci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

DSC07181 by daniel usoz, on Flickr

Fire celebration / Correfoc by Jordi Trenzano, on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Tom Mrazek, on Flickr

La Rambla by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona 2017 by Erwin Burgstaller, on Flickr

La Rambla by Erwin Burgstaller, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona 2017 by Erwin Burgstaller, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar, Barcelona by Iain Henderson, on Flickr

Beach by Ourisman Travel, on Flickr

Beach in Barcelona by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Timos L, on Flickr

Vistes de la ciutat, Barcelona by Albert Batlle Valero, on Flickr

"Bridge Life" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr

161-Barcelona Parc Güell, Museu Nacional d’Art Catalunya and Fundació Antoni Tàpies by meg williams2009, on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (208 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr

La Rambla by Thomas Schirmann, on Flickr

Barcelona La Rambla Street Photo Buyun by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

Gothic Quarter-Barcelona by nannels, on Flickr

Barcelona by Marcin Dworczak, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Alberts Bielis, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Alessio Catelli, on Flickr

_MG_9831_2_3_4 by jl moga, on Flickr

whirlwind girl by Artur, on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Plaça de les Drassanes by Tom Mrazek, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ex-earthshaker, on Flickr

La Rambla by Erwin Burgstaller, on Flickr

Barcelona-Ramblas-square-fountain-june 2017 by Ben Lautoe, on Flickr

Rambla del Poblenou #poblenou #Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr

PERPETRACIONS - LA CORBA DE L'OBLIT by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

Untitled by woods at night, on Flickr

Europe by radhika_1995, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama de Barcelona by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr

DSC_0041 by Jared Rubinsky, on Flickr

* by Yu Wei Lin, on Flickr

2 Chefs en TGV à Barcelone by Elipsos Internacional, on Flickr

Barcelona Crossing by R. Major, on Flickr

Barcelona 2017 by HL P, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ex-earthshaker, on Flickr

La Rambla by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

0044-La Rambla by Justin Lau, on Flickr

IMG_4998 Barcelona Las Ramblas by chriscowan72, on Flickr

Untitled by Amy Johnston, on Flickr

UMT07711 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by tms\, on Flickr

Barcelona. 2016 by [email protected], on Flickr

Barcelona Marzo 2017 by Marta. B., on Flickr

2394 Fuente de Canaletas en la Rambla de Barcelona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Steve Brown, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ex-earthshaker, on Flickr

Barcelona-Ramblas-square-fountain-june 2017 by Ben Lautoe, on Flickr

Rambla del Poblenou #poblenou #Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr

La Rambla Barcelona ciutat fotografia Buyun (2) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

2017 - Las Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

Barcelona by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ЯUDY, on Flickr

Barcelona and the hills by Florian Hauser, on Flickr

Barcelona by Marco Vizzini, on Flickr

DSC01588 by lawrence slobin, on Flickr

DSC01626 by lawrence slobin, on Flickr

2017 - Las Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

Barcelona 2017 by HL P, on Flickr

Night Ramblas by Philip Till, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

PERPETRACIONS - LA CORBA DE L'OBLIT by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (194 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Stef Brauers, on Flickr

Stoping the time in Barcelona. Miramar by Juan Pineda, on Flickr

B A R C E L O N A by Siris, on Flickr

MM**** by MoiseM, on Flickr

DSC01626 by lawrence slobin, on Flickr

Let's call it a day 1 by Dani C, on Flickr

2017-05-08-3159 by tonykliemann, on Flickr

DSC01148.jpg by Leon Hancock, on Flickr

2017 - Las Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

La Rambla by Ex-earthshaker, on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (197 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr

Hola Barcelonata at Platja de la Barceloneta by Mat Attlee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona II by Juan Carlos SM, on Flickr

DSC07181 by daniel usoz, on Flickr

Untitled by ЯUDY, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alexandre Kulakov, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_01 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_02 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_06 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_07 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

2017 - Las Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

Rambla - Barcelona by Melitta Mueller, on Flickr

BCN_Barcelona_Beach_06 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

BCN_Barcelona_Beach_03 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Serralada de Marina by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Catalan Rooftops by James Jackson, on Flickr

Nights of Barcelona! by Omid Javadzadeh Moghtader, on Flickr

Torre Agbar at Dusk by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr

An awesome day exploring #Barcelona, despite being solo and the city drowning in tourists. This is #plazaespaña shot from the roof of the arena. Shoutouts to #ScottKelby for teaching me the patience to get this kind of shot and to #Estrella for giving me by Joel Sparks, on Flickr

La Movida Madrilona, Vida Bikes. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Selfie by GDCMN, on Flickr

2017-05-08-3159 by tonykliemann, on Flickr

Barcelona-Ramblas-square-fountain-june 2017 by Ben Lautoe, on Flickr

Glamour by Xavier Mejias, on Flickr

DSC_0205 by paul lazaro, on Flickr

DSC_0197 by paul lazaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona I by Juan Carlos SM, on Flickr

Barcelona II by Juan Carlos SM, on Flickr

P1040542 by Fabià Flores, on Flickr

DSC_0730 by Jared Rubinsky, on Flickr

El Poblenou, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

People in town by Kid Svala, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_23 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Steve Brown, on Flickr

La Rambla by Sergey Pavlov, on Flickr

Rambla - Barcelona by Melitta Mueller, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sławek Pełka, on Flickr

One day in Barcelona, Sapin by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Our Barcelona. by Carlos Mir, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

A break from the still for a little bit of hustle by Dane Potts, on Flickr

reflections of Barcelona city by JMD 2015, on Flickr

Outside the roof by Alec Paton, on Flickr

Barcelona - La sagrada Familia by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr

Ciutades by ernst_gruber54, on Flickr

2017-05-08-3177 by tonykliemann, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_23 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_10 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona 2017 by ::ErWin, on Flickr

Barcelona EHF by Vincent Mulder, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by HIROMOOI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

DSCN0080 by R. D. Harries, on Flickr

Vilanova i la Geltrú & Catalonia by Domènec Ventosa, on Flickr

Port of Barcelona by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

La Rambla by Bernhard Broer, on Flickr

20-S a la Rambla Catalunya by Salvador Atance, on Flickr

Tras la lluvia by Marian Diaz, on Flickr

100_4230 by Pedro Piñeyro Cabral, on Flickr

#DiaMundialdelabicicleta by en bici x bcn, on Flickr

20160901-182157-Barcelona by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

FridaSvensson.2 by MediaFilmFoto, on Flickr

ITF$ 2500 Barcelona by Beach Tennis Barcelona, on Flickr

IMG_9204 Playa de la Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalunya, España 26 agosto 2017 by sanber2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelone 2018 by lockx3r, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelone 2018 by lockx3r, on Flickr

Barcelone 2018 by lockx3r, on Flickr

Barcelone 2018 by lockx3r, on Flickr

100_4227 by Pedro Piñeyro Cabral, on Flickr

De abrazos, ramblas y retornos by FerLinyera2, on Flickr

ROUE CYR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

DSC_8333.jpg by Glenn Carter, on Flickr

_DSC1174 1062-2018-Pati Demenech Yoga-2 by Jordi Piqué, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona by lutty moreira, on Flickr

42-28257369 by desireemaleno, on Flickr

Jardí Botànic by --v, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr

Barcelona's Eixample by thenoiseboy, on Flickr

Ohla Hotel by Andrew steele, on Flickr

Barcelona by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

Connexió en directe - 23è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

100_4227 by Pedro Piñeyro Cabral, on Flickr

Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr

Port Vell Barcelona Port Spain at night by roli_b, on Flickr

Beck, Beth & Bobby at Barcelona Beach by Ben n Rebecca McIntyre, on Flickr

Barcelona by Capn Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marvel at the Wonders of Barcelona, Spain by Tamekia Muniz, on Flickr

Barcelona beach on morning sunrise by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Grand Central Hall by Terry Kearney, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183930 by ACME, on Flickr

Bridge between buildings in Barri Gotic quarter of Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

ARC DE TRIOMF by ML.P, on Flickr

Protest / Rambla del Raval / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Fietsers / Rambla del Raval / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Street photography Barcelona black and white 2018 Buyun (1) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

Agradable passeig per la Rambla de Barcelona."La única calle de la Tierra que yo desearía que no se acabara nunca" Federico García Lorca by Institut Escola Les Vinyes, on Flickr

Barca by Vijay Aditya, on Flickr

Sunny day in Barcelona by Somar Hamadeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El sol nocturn - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

La razesa imperial, que m'ha acompanyat molt bé de model en aquests 30 DEB - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

la grande famille reflections by Ben Harrison, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183939 by ACME, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183966 by ACME, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

PASSEIG DE LLUÍS COMPANYS by ML.P, on Flickr

La Rambla de Barcelona by Z Wright, on Flickr

DSCF9169 by salvatore vinyatti barrau viñas, on Flickr

Roses i llibres, i bicis i rambles, i rastres de llum - 23è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

100_4230 by Pedro Piñeyro Cabral, on Flickr

Rambla del Raval (El Raval, Barcelona) by Juan Antonio Hidalgo, on Flickr

DSC_8333.jpg by Glenn Carter, on Flickr

Barcelonetta beach by Andrey Strelnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Port of Barcelona Spain by roli_b, on Flickr

Barcelona beach on morning sunrise by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Capa fina de grisos i marrons... - 25è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Barcelona City Council by Serafim henrique, on Flickr

Catedral de la Santa Cruz y Santa Eulalia de Barcelona by Serafim henrique, on Flickr

Novembre_0056 by Joan, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183920 by ACME, on Flickr

Bridge between buildings in Barri Gotic quarter of Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelone by xavier sentier, on Flickr

Protest / Rambla del Raval / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

LA RAMBLA DE SANT JOSEP [BARCELONA] by ML.P, on Flickr

C91A9841.jpg by John Jaggers, on Flickr

4321 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

. by Sofia Hassan, on Flickr

Barcelona, Playa de la Barceloneta [03.08.2011] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr

Zonnebad / Strand / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by tms\, on Flickr

MIC_0490-LR by Michael Jänsch, on Flickr

Overnight in the port of Barcelona - Catalonia - Spain_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Basílica de la Sagrada Família by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

Arc de Triomf de Barcelona by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

LAS RAMBLAS by MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, on Flickr

20050913_003 by pjrbroughty, on Flickr

Barcelone by xavier sentier, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

P1010089 by David Farez, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

Street photography Barcelona black and white 2018 Buyun (1) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona Catalonia : Spain by Lewes Scenes, on Flickr

Barcelona Catalonia : Spain by Lewes Scenes, on Flickr

La Boqueria by Olivier, on Flickr

Novembre_0083 by Joan, on Flickr

Placa Catalunya by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr

20050913_003 by pjrbroughty, on Flickr

Barcelone by xavier sentier, on Flickr

Untitled by Aslı Yarımoğlu, on Flickr

Performers and audience by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr

Things to do on the beach-2 by Dani C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Our Barcelona. by Carlos Mir, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

reflections of Barcelona city by JMD 2015, on Flickr

Outside the roof by Alec Paton, on Flickr

Barcelona - La sagrada Familia by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr

Ciutades by ernst_gruber54, on Flickr

Fietsers / Rambla del Raval / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

Freedom for sexual orientation.Barcelona, 2018 by Josep Fàbrega, on Flickr

IMG_9202 Playa de la Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalunya, España 26 agosto 2017 by sanber2007, on Flickr

IMG_9206 Playa de la Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalunya, España 26 agosto 2017 by sanber2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Dalt _ by Olivier, on Flickr

Monumental Core [VI] by Olivier, on Flickr

La Famigilia from a distance by Gerald Good, on Flickr

View from the Hotel Torre Catalunya by Charles, on Flickr

Barcelona Catalonia : Spain by Lewes Scenes, on Flickr

Novembre_0083 by Joan, on Flickr

When flags wave by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

CAP_5258 by Xavier Arró Murcia, on Flickr

20050913_003 by pjrbroughty, on Flickr

Moltes hores aquí treballant per betevé i Sant Jordi - 23è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

An old kiosk in the middle of modernity by Iva Geneva, on Flickr

Chilled by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Andrew, on Flickr_


----------



## christos-greece

Barca skyline mini by Mike Turner of England, on Flickr

Barcelona by Guido Parodi, on Flickr

Panorama view of Barcelona by marcus vinicius, on Flickr

View of Casa Batlló on Passeig de Gracia by Christa Adams, on Flickr

One brazilian boy in Barcelona by 4th grade João XXIII, on Flickr

IMG_4632 by Rachel Green, on Flickr

Colone Christophe Colomb1805101742 by GUY BUCHMANN, on Flickr

CAP_5258 by Xavier Arró Murcia, on Flickr

La Rambla à pied1805101641 by GUY BUCHMANN, on Flickr

La Rambla de Barcelona by Z Wright, on Flickr

Chilled by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr

Barcelonetta by Sylvie Lebeuf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

A Dalt [II] by Olivier, on Flickr

Together but far away from each other, Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

La Familia es Sagrada by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Plaza de España, Madrid by Graham Hart, on Flickr

“Les Quinze Nits” restaurant, Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona by CBrug, on Flickr

Novembre_0105 by Joan, on Flickr

Lost in Barcelona. by Sofia Hassan, on Flickr

La Rambla à pied1805101717-3 by GUY BUCHMANN, on Flickr

La Rambla à pied1805101718 by GUY BUCHMANN, on Flickr

Fietsers / Rambla del Raval / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja de Sant Sebastia by Guido Schweins, on Flickr

Beach vendors by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona by lutty moreira, on Flickr

Jardí Botànic by --v, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr

Barcelona's Eixample by thenoiseboy, on Flickr

Ohla Hotel by Andrew steele, on Flickr

Barcelona by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

Dancing for her friends. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Robando fotos La Rambla de Barcelona 2018 (24) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

Catalonia_112 by Adeline, on Flickr

Together but far away from each other, Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Chilled by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

View from the roof of our Hotel in Barcelona, Spain by Zoe Rimmer, on Flickr

The Port of Barcelona by Shahar Klein, on Flickr

La Familia es Sagrada by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Barcelona by Shalu Sharma, on Flickr

Captive Audience by James Green, on Flickr

Barcelona Catalonia : Spain by Lewes Scenes, on Flickr

The show must go on at the Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

“Les Quinze Nits” restaurant, Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

My homage to Delphine Gidoin, photographer. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. (Look at the previous picture) by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

2018_05_27_Manifestación Tancada Migrant_AntonioLitov(01) by Fotomovimiento, on Flickr

Strand in Barcelona by Przemek P, on Flickr

PLATJA DE SANT MIQUEL by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona-skyline-including-Port-Vell-Sangrada-Familia-and-Torre-Agbar by KLJB Emstek, on Flickr

Barcelona by Stephen McLeod Blythe, on Flickr

Iberican ham on display by David McGill, on Flickr

Old city of Barcelona, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tourists in Barcelona, puzzling over something puzzling by QWURKY, on Flickr

Barcelona - Las Ramblas by [email protected], on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Andreas Mariotti, on Flickr

Do you want to play the piano? by Graziana Masneri, on Flickr

Promenade in Barcelona by Adeline, on Flickr

La rambla by Liliana Grasso, on Flickr

P2320385 by Michael Hammel, on Flickr

Beach at Barceloneta, Barcelona by Radovan Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

View from the roof of our Hotel in Barcelona, Spain by Zoe Rimmer, on Flickr

Plaza de España, Madrid by Graham Hart, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183970 by ACME, on Flickr

A Night In Catalunya || Barcelona by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Two young ladies by la Rambla, Barcerlona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

@knyagina by Denis Davidofff, on Flickr

Gothic Barcelona Quarter by Dave Monaghan, on Flickr

Barcelona by Annalhi Bentolila, on Flickr

DSC05115_+ by Jordi Calaveras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Gabriel Far, on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Barcelona tram by Bob Gellatly, on Flickr

Barcelona tram by Bob Gellatly, on Flickr

The Marina (Barcelona - Spain) Panasonic Lumix DMC LX100 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The Marina (Barcelona - Spain) (2) Panasonic Lumix DMC LX100 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

La Rambla by Bill Boyce, on Flickr

Two young ladies by la Rambla, Barcerlona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Dues noies pel Parc Carles I, Districte de Sant Martí, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Los personajes de La Rambla by Fnikos, on Flickr

Untitled by david.entz, on Flickr

Barcelona by catherinesavage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

168/2018 by Salvador Mira, on Flickr

Barcelona by Konstantin Anderson, on Flickr

B A R C E L O N A by ALEX ORTEGA, on Flickr

Untitled by DCastro.photography, on Flickr

Novembre_0122 by Joan, on Flickr

Port of Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Barcelona (70 of 88) by Gabby Bolivar, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

Rooftops of Barcelona by Paul Klein, on Flickr

In & Out of Barcelona by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-322 by D B Morton, on Flickr

Intersection, La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Two Girls Before My Camera the Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Tom Hilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 01 BCN flying to and from-130.jpg by Tok Braun, on Flickr

Torre Agbar at Dusk by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr

La Rambla de Barcelona by Z Wright, on Flickr

View of downtown Barcelona from Museu Nacional D'Art de Catalunya. by Kenneth Wright, on Flickr

55843809 by Essence Smith, on Flickr

Juliol_0012 by Joan, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by Jimmy J. Draper, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

La Rambla à pied1805101641 by GUY BUCHMANN, on Flickr

Barcelona by catherinesavage, on Flickr

Barcelona by Annalhi Bentolila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona from Park Guell_4650 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

View of Barcelona from the Gran Hotel Torre Catalunya by Charles, on Flickr

Delegacion de Defensa, Barcelona, Spain by Abby Bruce, on Flickr

view from the roof of Casa Milà by patuffel, on Flickr

Sunrise over Barcelona seen from Park Güell by patuffel, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-317 by D B Morton, on Flickr

Pedestrians in Barcelona _4631 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

La Familia es Sagrada by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

IMG_4537 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

Enjoying La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Platja de la Barceloneta by Sheilanne-, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Liliana Grasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

Pink Clouds Over Barcelona by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_6 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Saint James Square by Kent Kanouse, on Flickr

Palace of Catalan Music by Kent Kanouse, on Flickr

La Rambla. by Dominic McGrath, on Flickr

Antigua Casa Figueras by Kent Kanouse, on Flickr

I_heart_BCN by Fabian Orner, on Flickr

Intersection, La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Girl’s beautiful smile at the Rambla de Catalunya, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

IMG_4538 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

P1440935 by Bill Boyce, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-367 by D B Morton, on Flickr

2011 10 13 Barcelona (229) by Maarten Bikker, on Flickr

barcelona beach by Delmany Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

巴塞罗那 by Bob Guere, on Flickr

Segway by Austin Floyd, on Flickr

2017 SPAIN 西班牙 861 Barcelona 巴塞罗那 Church of the Holy Family 圣家堂 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

Port of Barcelona by Sheilanne-, on Flickr

20180619_1407_825_Day04_MtSerrat by Mark Bauer, on Flickr

Barcelona 2016 by PVersaci (875) by Pascal VERSACI, on Flickr

Book and Rose Day L'Eixample ll by fate atc, on Flickr

Enjoying La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Untitled by Katie Sorensen, on Flickr

Untitled by DCastro.photography, on Flickr

20180620_0906_591_Day05_Barcelona by Mark Bauer, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Liliana Grasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Agbar from Sagrat Cor by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Purifying fire by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

La Rambla de Barcelona by Albert Navas Osete, on Flickr

Las ramblas by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

Barcelona Spain by John Wearing, on Flickr

Intersection, La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Enjoying La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

IMG_4496 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

My homage to Delphine Gidoin, photographer. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. (Look at the previous picture) by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Beach by Alex Fossett, on Flickr

It has been a sunny summer day! by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

>>>>>>>>>>
626 Tibidabo panoramic view of Barcelona by TsaiYuting, on Flickr

Pg Maritim 18-1987.jpg by Leslie B Jones, on Flickr

A view of Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel last weekend [6791 × 3820][OC] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Park Guell / Gaudi Area by Radhika Marya, on Flickr

Casa Batlló, Passeig de Gràcia by *SHERWOOD*, on Flickr

Cave-like_4681 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

Las Ramblas de Barcelona by *SHERWOOD*, on Flickr

Girl doing two activies at the same time, La Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 (29062018) -07- Barceloneta -02- Playa de San Sebastian -02- Panorámica -01 by Fernando Micó, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BCN Paseo de Colón by Gerard Eder, on Flickr

_MG_9831_2_3_4 by jl moga, on Flickr

Este puede ser tu local by Javier Fraile, on Flickr

El Gòtic - Barcelona by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

Runner Silhouette, Barcelona, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

POB 147 by newnumenor, on Flickr

POB 146 by newnumenor, on Flickr

Did you ask for people? ♪♫ by Fnikos, on Flickr

Lectura by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by André Zuccolo, on Flickr

Barcelona by [email protected] (paul62), on Flickr

Fran Tintori-4.jpg by Gloriana Cocozza Fotografía, on Flickr

Photo Jul 08, 4 54 00 PM by Robert Myhill, on Flickr

Barcelona by [email protected] (paul62), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Our Barcelona. by Carlos Mir, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Too much sun to take a walk by Fnikos, on Flickr

reflections of Barcelona city by JMD 2015, on Flickr

Outside the roof by Alec Paton, on Flickr

Barcelona - La sagrada Familia by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr

Ciutades by ernst_gruber54, on Flickr

Festes alternatives Raval 2018 by Toniflap, on Flickr

Dancing for her friends. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

2016-03-03 - 20160303-018A0419 by Jim Gunn, on Flickr

Barcelona Life by Andrew Pabon, on Flickr

Photo Jul 08, 4 54 00 PM by Robert Myhill, on Flickr

Barcelona by [email protected] (paul62), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Cathedral Avenue by oz_lightning, on Flickr

Cathedral of Barcelona by timn.eu, on Flickr

Arc de Triomf by দেবর্ষি রায়, on Flickr

From: Ellie Wainwright @elliewainwright [url]http://ift.tt/2hEIBPG This image was taken on the streets of Barcelona, capturing a moment of childhood innocence and a summer spent how it should be - outside and with friends! Even a busy city can be a jungle to r[/url] by Gittel Price, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-428 by D B Morton, on Flickr

_DSC7088 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

Festes alternatives Raval 2018 by Toniflap, on Flickr

IMG_9661_1F by Francisco José Bes, on Flickr

Barcelona Spain by John Wearing, on Flickr

Audrey - portrait sunset by Jon Hualde, on Flickr

Barcelona by [email protected] (paul62), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016. Skyline desde la Sagrada Família by Carlos Ramirez, on Flickr

Barcelona's skyline by Gauvin LAPETOULE, on Flickr

Cathedral of Barcelona by NTG's pictures, on Flickr

Barcelona La Sagrada Família by NTG's pictures, on Flickr

Skyline de tarda. Bcn by Xevi Casas, on Flickr

La Rambla - Barcelona, Spain 2013 by PsymerSlacker, on Flickr

At la Rambla by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

Barcelona Spain by John Wearing, on Flickr

4521 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelona by [email protected] (paul62), on Flickr

Barcelona by chriechers, on Flickr

Photo Jul 08, 12 21 13 PM by Robert Myhill, on Flickr

Photo Jul 08, 1 01 05 PM by Robert Myhill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

_MG_9831_2_3_4 by jl moga, on Flickr

La Rambla - Barcelone, Espagne - 9805 by Richard Vaillancourt, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Views of Barcelona. Columbus Monument by Carlos Martin, on Flickr

#Barcelona #skyline #streetphotography #city #beautifuldestinations #panorama #sunsetview #instadaily #spain #espania #travelling #wanderlust #bcn #igersspain #view #instamood #scenic #catalunya #architecture #wideangle #photography by ikw16, on Flickr

Barcelone by gigichamp, on Flickr

Las ramblas by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Rambla by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Un llibre a la Platja de Terramar, Sitges, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona-5948 by Marissa Gillies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona (35 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (41 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

view of barcelona from montjuic cable by Onur Mustafaoglu, on Flickr

Barcelona sunset - DSC1471 by cleansurf2 - Main portfolio, on Flickr

2017 SPAIN 西班牙 861 Barcelona 巴塞罗那 Church of the Holy Family 圣家堂 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr

Torre de les Aigües del Besòs by Charles, on Flickr

At la Rambla by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

IMG_9661_1F by Francisco José Bes, on Flickr

20180630-185711-Orgull de classe by Nacho, on Flickr

1 Barcelona (34) by Florencia Miranda, on Flickr

aller et day 1-0149 by Embla Ftr, on Flickr

Two girls on the rocks by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

BARCELONA / Playa de la Barceloneta (Julio 2018) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## Stjepanovo

Barcelona by day and night
Author: Unknown / Instagram


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona-skyline-including-Port-Vell-Sangrada-Familia-and-Torre-Agbar by KLJB Emstek, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Scène de vie Barcelona Plaça Catalunya by solange Djenab, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_10 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

La Rambla by Chris Walts, on Flickr

02_EUROSTARS_HOTEL_SKYLINE_BARCELONA by laura.santolaria, on Flickr

16--10-8-2016-Viaje-a-Barcelona-llena-de-turistas-Las-Ramblas-Web by Carmelo Peciña, on Flickr

Agost_0048 by 
Joan, on Flickr

photo_2017-08-18_12-45-53 by Fotomovimiento, on Flickr

La Ramblas by Detlef Weiss- Photography, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by HIROMOOI, on Flickr

_RJS7240 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by patuffel, on Flickr

Barcelona by Konstantin Anderson, on Flickr

Arde la ciudad by alex.llaness, on Flickr

Arco del Triunfo Arc de Triomf- by Saul Tevelez, on Flickr

Casa Martí Trias i Domènech by Jerry Floyd, on Flickr

ENTRADA [SAGRADA FAMILIA] by ML.P, on Flickr

Cathedral of Barcelona 4 by Salvaging Euphoria, on Flickr

Barcelona,Arco del Triunfo by Nicolas Ibañez Enriquez, on Flickr

101. La Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by rcribb1, on Flickr

102. La Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by rcribb1, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

Woman walk along Rambla de Catalunya. Summer in the city. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Beach by Therese N. Diesen, on Flickr

Stag in Barcelona - beach timeStag in Barcelona - beach time by Ðariusz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Joe Sale, on Flickr

Barcelona street view by Nick Green, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_23 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Civic duty by Brandon Barnett, on Flickr

Gothic Quarter by Joanna, on Flickr

Casa Fuster, Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona by chriechers, on Flickr

Lady is happy when being pictured at La Rambla, Summertime in town. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona by Robert Zacek, on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (194 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by hutton_switch, on Flickr

Mapfre Tower & Arts Hotel by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr

CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Lightning above Barcelona by Peter Bruijn, on Flickr

_DSC7059 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

BARCELONA / Templo Expiatorio de la Sagrada Familia (Julio 2018) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr

Roofs of Barcelona by Maxime Vultaggio, on Flickr

view of barcelona from montjuic by Onur Mustafaoglu, on Flickr

Portico of the Washerwoman _4678 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

Port of Barcelona by *SHERWOOD*, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Stock in a Moment Vs. Moving in an Instant by Jorge Grosso, on Flickr

Woman walk along Rambla de Catalunya. Summer in the city. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

0LQUH.jpg by Nga Tran, on Flickr

Barcelona 4 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - 3 by Xevi Sanchez i Maria Villa, on Flickr

Barcelona - 1 by Xevi Sanchez i Maria Villa, on Flickr

2017 SPAIN 西班牙 943 Barcelona 巴塞罗那 Square of Spain 西班牙广场 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr

Dàrsena Nacional Marina by galsafrafoto, on Flickr

barcelona (181 of 340) by Matthew Ackard, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

Passeig Marítim by Charles, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

Camino al Palau Nacional de Montjuïc by Fnikos, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Lady is happy when being pictured at La Rambla, Summertime in town. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Beach by Therese N. Diesen, on Flickr

BARCELONA / Playa de la Barceloneta (Julio 2018) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

++ Barcelona (17 of 20) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

view of barcelona from montjuic cable by Onur Mustafaoglu, on Flickr

-That fish was this big! by Fnikos, on Flickr

IMG_9729.jpg by John Sconzo, on Flickr

Mapfre Tower & Arts Hotel by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr

Building at the 153 Urgell Street, Barcerlona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona's Ciutat Vella at night by Charles, on Flickr

Caixa Bank Tower en Avinguda Diagonal, 621-629 by Charles, on Flickr

Week 1: Barçelona 1 year on Las Ramblas 🙏 by monsoon_sadness, on Flickr

Lady is happy when being pictured at La Rambla, Summertime in town. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Park Güell sunrise 2 by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

_DSC7088 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

Plaça Cinc d'Oros by Charles, on Flickr

view of barcelona from montjuic by Onur Mustafaoglu, on Flickr

20180817-095946-PrimerAniversari17A by Nacho, on Flickr

La Rambla en Barcelona. by Silvana Arleth Nuñez Del Carpio, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 (13) by rjrgreen, on Flickr

Pg Maritim 18-1987.jpg by Leslie B Jones, on Flickr

IMG_6287 by Xiaoyan Hong, on Flickr

Spain by Сергей Рабченок, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

Basilica de Sagrada Familia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Barcelona Port at night by R. Halfpaap, on Flickr

Barcelona (35 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (104 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (109 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (108 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (113 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

_DSC7088 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

20180817-095946-PrimerAniversari17A by Nacho, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordi Serrano, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016. Skyline desde la Sagrada Família by Carlos Ramirez, on Flickr

Barcelona's skyline by Gauvin LAPETOULE, on Flickr

Cathedral of Barcelona by NTG's pictures, on Flickr

Barcelona La Sagrada Família by NTG's pictures, on Flickr

Skyline de tarda. Bcn by Xevi Casas, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça de Catalunya by Jaap Postma, on Flickr

Paseo por las Ramblas by Roberto Pla, on Flickr

Barcelona by Martin Paul Davies, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by S P, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

4698 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

IMG_2268 Verano 2016, Playa de la Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalunya, España 26 julio by sanber2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Agbar from Sagrat Cor by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

20160228_163959 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Rambla de Barcelona by Albert Navas Osete, on Flickr

Las ramblas by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by brooklynrowhouse, on Flickr

Barcelona by ChimaDillon, on Flickr

La Rambla by Sascha Brüggemann, on Flickr

Palau De La Generalitat - a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Barcelona waterfront by MJL!, on Flickr

DSCF0306 by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1707 by Mada, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Alley in Barcelona at night by George Pachantouris, on Flickr

DSC_0820 by Mada, on Flickr

DSC_8191 by Jedrek B, on Flickr

***** BARCELONA ***** by Francisco Rodriguez Pueyo, on Flickr

TMB 5449 by BCN Bus Spotter, on Flickr

4743 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by S P, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr

4 by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Rooftops of the Barri Gòtic by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

Plaça Reial, a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr

The Entrance of Park Guell - Barcelona by Kirk K, on Flickr

Basilica de Sagrada Familia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Roofs of Barcelona by Maxime Vultaggio, on Flickr

Plaça Cinc d'Oros by Charles, on Flickr

Segway by Austin Floyd, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

101. La Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by rcribb1, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Marc Jahn, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Plaza de España(Plaza of Spain) by NTG's pictures, on Flickr

Gardens of Mossèn Costa i Llobera by NTG's pictures, on Flickr

Gardens of Mossèn Costa i Llobera by NTG's pictures, on Flickr

Lovers by Sébastien Villain, on Flickr

Street art (by Joan Miró  by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by Jaap Postma, on Flickr

La Rambla by Morten B, on Flickr

POB 102 by newnumenor, on Flickr

Barceloneta's surfers by Josep M Serarols, on Flickr

Platja de Badalona, Barcelona by Nuria Pifarré, on Flickr

IMG_2240 Verano 2016, Playa de la Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalunya, España 26 julio by sanber2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vue sur Barcelone by LAURENT THONNIER, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by Maria Gallagher, on Flickr

2018E-JNG_5469f by José NG, on Flickr

NIght View of Intersection from Regina Hotel, Barcelona, Spain by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr

View of Sagrada Familia Under Construction, from National Museum of Art of Catalunya, Barcelona, Spain by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr

Memorial: an eternal flame burns on the top at the Graveyard of the Mulberries: Fossar de les Moreres, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Port of Barcelona by Eric Lanctot, on Flickr

barcelona (181 of 340) by Matthew Ackard, on Flickr

Fotògrafa by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

A beautiful smile at Pelai Street, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Torre Mapfre, Barcelona by Peter, on Flickr

Spiaggia Barceloneta by Domenico Pantano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

_MG_9831_2_3_4 by jl moga, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Views of Barcelona. Columbus Monument by Carlos Martin, on Flickr

Barcelone by gigichamp, on Flickr

Las ramblas by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

Barcelona by Martin Paul Davies, on Flickr

La rambla de Barcelona 1 by aitorpriego10, on Flickr

Nataly of Kiev, beautiful and kind girl at the Rambla de Catalunya, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

20180630-185711-Orgull de classe by Nacho, on Flickr

IMG_6287 by Xiaoyan Hong, on Flickr

Barcelona - Spain by Le monde est mon village, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

El Gòtic, Ciutat Vella, Barcelona by Xavier Romero, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by twinklyblue, on Flickr

Rooftops of the Barri Gòtic by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

Barcelona by Meghana Kulkarni, on Flickr

Park Guell 4 by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

la Rambla by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Pza Catalunya 18-2019.jpg by Leslie B Jones, on Flickr

Noia i Gossos by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

101. La Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by rcribb1, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by R4zorBack, on Flickr

streetBarcelona by Enrique Martinez, on Flickr

Enjoy paddle surfing in barcelona by Merihi Melih, on Flickr

Barceloneta Barcelona beach by Peter, on Flickr

Two girls on the rocks by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

2012.03.10 El chico de la sudadera roja by David Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Park Guell blue hour by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

. by Sofia Hassan, on Flickr

An afternoon like many other by Fnikos, on Flickr

View of Sagrada Familia from Sant Pau Recinte Modernista, Barcelona, Spain by Jaclyn Chen, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by twinklyblue, on Flickr

On top of Cathedral Basilica of Barcelona by TC captures moments, on Flickr

drive to the las ramblas by garry downs, on Flickr

Catalonian Flags in Residential Neighborhood of Barcelona during Catalonian Independence Considerations, Barcelona by Miles Astray, on Flickr

View of Sagrada Familia Under Construction, from National Museum of Art of Catalunya, Barcelona, Spain by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr

P1100997familia by salvatore vinyatti barrau viñas, on Flickr

Barcelona: Mirador de Colón y La Rambla by Sergio Antonio Espósito Pérez, on Flickr

La Mercè, Barcelona by Castellers de Sants, on Flickr

W Hotel Barcelona, view from the Barceloneta beach by Peter, on Flickr

BARCELONA / Playa de la Barceloneta (Julio 2018) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Guarding the city by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Donald John Trump Explore Barcelona on a budget by visiting a hostel with a difference by Donald Trump, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by twinklyblue, on Flickr

Our first taste of Gaudi in Barcelona - Good luck getting that through Brisbane City Council’s Planning Department! by John Hammond, on Flickr

On top of Cathedral Basilica of Barcelona by TC captures moments, on Flickr

Anella Olimpica Sunset 2 by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Sight by Leonid Belyaev, on Flickr

La Rambla by Sascha Brüggemann, on Flickr

Plaça Reial by Sascha Brüggemann, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Una foto en bola by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona-A 296 by Joe Dunn, on Flickr

888Festival260918_095 by Circuito Nacional de Poker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Donald John Trump Explore Barcelona on a budget by visiting a hostel with a difference by Donald Trump, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by Maria Gallagher, on Flickr

anastasiia-tarasova-576826-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

Bilbao. Bilbo. (Spain) by pere sebastian, on Flickr

L'Eixample by John Weiss, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by twinklyblue, on Flickr

Heading to Las Ramblas by Linda Salo, on Flickr

At la Rambla by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

Festes alternatives Raval 2018 by Toniflap, on Flickr

La rambla de Barcelona 1 by aitorpriego10, on Flickr

15è Trofeu Internacional Ciutat de Barcelona by Federació Catalana de Voleibol, on Flickr

Platja de la Barceloneta by Sheilanne-, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica de Sagrada Familia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona in Black & White by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr

Nature Square (Plaça de la Natura), Park Güell, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain, Europe by miraisabellaphotography, on Flickr

Bilbao. Bilbo. (Spain) by pere sebastian, on Flickr

Our first taste of Gaudi in Barcelona - Good luck getting that through Brisbane City Council’s Planning Department! by John Hammond, on Flickr

Barcelona by Meghana Kulkarni, on Flickr

View from top of Arena's Shopping Mall by Amy Hostetter, on Flickr

Arc de Triomf by Jake, on Flickr

Noia i Gossos by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Two young ladies by la Rambla, Barcerlona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

DSC00004 by romir59, on Flickr

CNV00012.jpg by James Voller, on Flickr

Beach by Estoy Viajando, on Flickr


----------



## natansalda

^^ greats pics, but few of tchem are from Bilbao


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Nightlife, Barri Gòtic, Barcelona by Jeff Goldner, on Flickr

Estela de llum sortint by Jordi Garcia Castillón, on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_10 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Arc de Triomf by দেবর্ষি রায়, on Flickr

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Old city of Barcelona, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr

Rambla de Mar by Ranjeeth Naik, on Flickr

Últims Clients - Girona Plaça de l'Independència by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Barcelona-63 by Sabina Studio, on Flickr

A beautiful smile at Pelai Street, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

101. La Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain by rcribb1, on Flickr

15è Trofeu Internacional Ciutat de Barcelona by Federació Catalana de Voleibol, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fundacio Joan Miro by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

Los personajes de La Rambla by Fn2street, on Flickr

Flickr-8801.jpg by christian_s1, on Flickr

Barcelone by Dylan Debbi, on Flickr

BarcelonaPort View. by Raymond Longaray, on Flickr

Estela de llum by Jordi Garcia Castillón, on Flickr

b Barcelona - Casa Mia - La Pedrera (19) by Sonya & Sam, on Flickr

La Familia es Sagrada by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

L1008189.jpg by Einar Landre, on Flickr

Barcelona 20181008 77 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr

Barcelona 20181008 100 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr

barcelona by martin gresty, on Flickr

Beach by Estoy Viajando, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1707 by Mada, on Flickr

Barcelona Landscape by Paolo, on Flickr

Barcelona. La Rambla. by Alejandro Baquero Toledano, on Flickr

Alley in Barcelona at night by George Pachantouris, on Flickr

Festes De Santa Eulalia II | Barcelona by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

Festes De Santa Eulalia I | Barcelona by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

DSC_0820 by Mada, on Flickr

IMG_0622 by John Soltesz, on Flickr

barcelona by martin gresty, on Flickr

Barcelona 20181008 77 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr

Sitting waiting for a wave by Martin Bailey, on Flickr

4 by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cityscape HDR by Ranjani, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia (Passion Façade), Barcelona, Spain by D200-PAUL, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

Watching Over Us by Leo Laporte, on Flickr

View from top of Arena's Shopping Mall by Amy Hostetter, on Flickr

Barcelona azulgrana by Fnikos, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Heading to Las Ramblas by Linda Salo, on Flickr

Chilling with a gull by undefinable moods, on Flickr

Rambla de Barcelona, ​​uptown by Elisa Galceran, on Flickr

Festes alternatives Raval 2018 by Toniflap, on Flickr

Barcelona by Peter, on Flickr

La Barceloneta, Barcelona by Stefano De Angelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona. 2016 by [email protected], on Flickr

Barcelona from tower of Sagrada Família Barcelona - Spain. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Las Rarmblas Miró by OK Apartment, on Flickr

City Trips Barcelona. The Catalans (Espana) Impressions Day 3 of 4 (2016-03) by Friedhelm A. Brinkmann, on Flickr

City Trips Barcelona. The Catalans (Espana) Impressions Day 3 of 4 (2016-03) by Friedhelm A. Brinkmann, on Flickr

Basílica de la Sagrada Família by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

Basílica de la Sagrada Família by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya by Andrew Mur., on Flickr

DSCN0848 by ddraig ddraig, on Flickr

IMG_0622 by John Soltesz, on Flickr

Barcelona by Amy Fecteau, on Flickr

Heading to Las Ramblas by Linda Salo, on Flickr

Barcelona regalo cumple 45_122 by diego graneros, on Flickr

Barcelona regalo cumple 45_124 by diego graneros, on Flickr

Beach by Estoy Viajando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape HDR by Ranjani, on Flickr

CIMG0072 by Richard Loffler, on Flickr

Barcelona panorama by Angelos Konstantinidis, on Flickr

GTY_Sagrada_Famille_Towering_4503 by Chuck Doyle, on Flickr

IMG_8085 by y ddraig, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

Girona is one of the major Catalan cities together with Barcelona, Tarragona y Lleida (Lérida). Catalunya. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Barcelona 20181008 56 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr

Las Ramblas Barcelona by Hellebardius, on Flickr

IMG_0611 by John Soltesz, on Flickr

DSC_1276 by George Dimitriadis, on Flickr

Barcelona by undefinable moods, on Flickr

IMG_0556-2 (2) by John Soltesz, on Flickr

" Descanso frente al mar" by atempviatja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01207 by Solan creative, on Flickr

Barcelona, view from Park Güell to Sagrada Familia by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

BARCELONA by Peter Witterholt, on Flickr

ES Barcelona 2016 (125 of 186) by dominik, on Flickr

TUSGSAL 479 - Route B24 - Barcelona by Simon, on Flickr

#FridayNights #Liceu #Barcelona - Rambla dels Caputxins. Http://www.JoshuaHideki.com/ by Joshua Hideki, on Flickr

Las_Ramblas_4703 by Chuck Doyle, on Flickr

Barcelona Las Ramblas by Gerardo Dominguez, on Flickr

DSC06190 by Rudi Gauer, on Flickr

Stee-Calle-Bokeh by Angel Alonso, on Flickr

filles à la plage by Agu V., on Flickr

Canon T70 35mm by James Voller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

138076353 by hans meier, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Miraestels de Robert LLimos en el Port de Barcelona junto al Maremagnum by Jordi V, on Flickr

Port Vell de Barcelona (2) by Alberto Gonzalez Rovira, on Flickr

20190410-DSCF0163 by Larry Moberly, on Flickr

Park Güell,Barcelona,Spain by Watana, on Flickr

Barcelona puerto by adrian P, on Flickr

SpainMorocco-465 by jandcbarnes, on Flickr

Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Barbara Vance, on Flickr

IWForum 14 by Ajuntament Barcelona, on Flickr

Natasha, simpàtica russa, va posar lliurement per mi al mig de la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Barceloneta beach by Libor Malý, on Flickr

190519 Barcelona 03 by Bryan T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

Stonework & Figures - Base of the Columbus Monument in Barcelona (Spain) (Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX100 Compact) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

View of Barcelona - Catalunya_1 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Rooftops of Barcelona from Park Güell by Graham Hart, on Flickr

DSC03788 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr

Lady of the birds by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

DSC03389 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr

Morning in Barcelona by Duane Moore (catching up), on Flickr

Untitled by Joaquín Baus Auil, on Flickr

5057 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flick

Mosaic del Pla de l'Os, Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

spensieratezza by Nicole Marsili, on Flickr

DSC03659 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Timos L, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Gran Vía Hospitalet (Barcelona) by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Port of Barcelona, Spain. November 3, 2015 by Aris Jansons, on Flickr

La Mercè Festival in Barcelona Sept 2017: Fireworks by Flavio~, on Flickr

_MG_1459 by Issie Rose Media, on Flickr

5058 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

cute photo DSC_2975 by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr

demonstration by akraczkowska, on Flickr

Rambla de Santa Monica by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

Rambla, Barcelona by Pablo F, on Flickr

4 by Mario, on Flickr

Platja de Sant Miquel by Allan Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

Rooftops of Barcelona from Park Güell by Graham Hart, on Flickr

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

20-S a la Rambla Catalunya by Salvador Atance, on Flickr

ROUE CYR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr

Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr

ARC DE TRIOMF by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

_DSC1174 1062-2018-Pati Demenech Yoga-2 by Jordi Piqué, on Flickr

ITF$ 2500 Barcelona by Beach Tennis Barcelona, on Flickr

Barcelonetta beach by Andrey Strelnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arde la ciudad by alex.llaness, on Flickr

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Via Laietana by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Vespre: de rosa a blau by Fnikos, on Flickr

Gothic Quarter, Barcelona by Megan Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by Joaquín Baus Auil, on Flickr

Sant Andreu de palomar by Santini, on Flickr

Strolling La Rambla - Explore (May 29th, 2019 - #43) by Trung Tran, on Flickr

DSC03310 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr

Barcelona (May 2019) by Norberto Amaral, on Flickr

Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr

IMG_8193D Lorenzo Fernandez 1970 Madrid Memento mori 2011 Barcelone Musée Européen d'Art Moderne.(MEAM) by jean louis mazieres, on Flickr

Tango y argentinos? by Esteban OF, on Flickr

IMG_4033 by Greg Bell, on Flickr

DSC03659 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Barcelona (104 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Roofs of Barcelona by Maxime Vultaggio, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by Maria Gallagher, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

barcelona (181 of 340) by Matthew Ackard, on Flickr

Rooftops of the Barri Gòtic by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

An afternoon like many other by Fnikos, on Flickr

Emina by Tobias, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Plaça de les Cascades by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Jardines de Laribal by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Joan Miró park by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Vespre: de rosa a blau by Fnikos, on Flickr

Emina by Tobias, on Flickr

Barcelona by Igor N, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Igor N, on Flickr

Untitled by frez, on Flickr

5057 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Platja de Llevant by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

The Beach by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

View of Barcelona - Catalunya_1 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona's Eixample by thenoiseboy, on Flickr

Novembre_0083 by Joan, on Flickr

la grande famille reflections by Ben Harrison, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

Sunny day in Barcelona by Somar Hamadeh, on Flickr

4321 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

@knyagina by Denis Davidofff, on Flickr

Two Girls Before My Camera the Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

ITF$ 2500 Barcelona by Beach Tennis Barcelona, on Flickr

Strand in Barcelona by Przemek P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

March 2017, Barcelona, Spain - View from the mosaic Serpentine bench of the Park Guell to the Casa del Guarda gatehouse and panorama of the city. by Midoritai, on Flickr

View to the roof and pinnacle of the Gatekeeper House of Park Guel and panorama of Barcelona city. by Midoritai, on Flickr

View from the mosaic Serpentine bench wall of the Park Guell to the pinnacle of administration office and panorama of the Barcelona city. by Midoritai, on Flickr

The Austria Gardens in the Park Guell with palms, pine trees, green grass and flowers. Spring in Barcelona. by Midoritai, on Flickr

The mosaic trencadis border of the colorful ceramic serpentine bench on the central terrace of the famous Park Guell. Doric columns with creature heads. by Midoritai, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Fisherman by Sergio G, on Flickr

Barcelona (May 2019) by Norberto Amaral, on Flickr

5070 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

IMG_3944 by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Igor N, on Flickr

p1180392 by acb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

Jardí Botànic by --v, on Flickr

Bridge between buildings in Barri Gotic quarter of Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

la grande famille reflections by Ben Harrison, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183966 by ACME, on Flickr

Catedral de la Santa Cruz y Santa Eulalia de Barcelona by Serafim henrique, on Flickr

La Familia es Sagrada by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

MIC_0490-LR by Michael Jänsch, on Flickr

Lady of the birds by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

4321 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

CAP_5258 by Xavier Arró, on Flickr

Beach at Barceloneta, Barcelona by Radovan Zivkovic, on Flickr

Barcelona by Annalhi Bentolila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama view of Barcelona from a hill at the park Guel by Midoritai, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Apple - Plaça de Catalunya, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Cinema Comèdia - Passeig de Gràcia, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Gran Via De les Corts Catalanes, Barcelona - sculpture - Monument al Llibre by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

BBVA - Plaça de Catalunya, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia, Barcelona - buses and fountain by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

An eternel view by Kennet Björkman, on Flickr

DSCF0733 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

5070 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

BarcelonaWaterfront5130405--2 by W Scott, on Flickr

Per un carrer de Barcelona ⭐By a Barcelona street by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Per un carrer de Barcelona ⭐By a Barcelona street by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Igor N, on Flickr

Barcelona Marzo 2019 La Barceloneta_003 by Martin Rabaglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

17.08.2017 Barcelona by Csaba Lehel, on Flickr

Barcelona - La sagrada Familia by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr

BCN_LaRambla_10 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Andrew Khor, on Flickr

Las Arenas de Barcelona by Andrew Khor, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by John Weiss, on Flickr

La Barcelona cookie by Ariadna Escoda, on Flickr

Tourists in Barcelona, puzzling over something puzzling by QWURKY, on Flickr

Noies fent plans by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

La Barceloneta by Barry Cowperthwaite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona-from-montjuic-castle by Darbadar TravelBlog, on Flickr

View of Agbar tower from Park Güell, Barcelona, Spain with Panasonic GX7 by Naveed Akhtar, on Flickr

Barcelone City Skyline by http://visiteursdumonde.com, on Flickr

Avinguda Diagonal by Alexander B, on Flickr

Solidarity with the victims of the cruel attack in Barcelona by Agata, on Flickr

Speed of light by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Fountain in Barcelona by kanaristm, on Flickr

Aerial view of Barcelona city with Tibidabo at the background by Hans Permana, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-253 by D B Morton, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by R4zorBack, on Flickr

Es que hacía mucho calor... by Fran Simó, on Flickr

Mirrored in stone, Barcelona © Rob Watkins 2007 by Rob Watkins, on Flickr

142 by Toni Jover, on Flickr

Untitled by Borena, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach 1 by F. Scorza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

534846887 by ILUNION Hotels, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Platja de la Barceloneta by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Dàrsena Nacional by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Sunset anella olimpica II by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Plaça d'Espanya by Dario, on Flickr

Spain - Barcelona - Cityscapes-modern-buildings-evening by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr

转盘 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Batman by Ramon InMar, on Flickr

Barcelona street view by Peter, on Flickr

Barcelona street view by Peter, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Pablo F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona at Night by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Focus by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

Ads against Barcelona Airport Expansion by Stay Grounded, on Flickr

Ads against Barcelona Airport Expansion by Stay Grounded, on Flickr

Cascada del Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Cascada del Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Cascada del Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Cascada del Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - sculpture - Als barcelonins morts als camps d'extermini nazi by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Igreja Sagrada Família, Barcelona, Espanha by Transmundi Viagens, on Flickr

Ads against Barcelona Airport Expansion by Stay Grounded, on Flickr

Barcelona street view by Peter, on Flickr

Emina by Tobias, on Flickr

5070 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

IMG_4148 by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Igor N, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

Basilica de Sagrada Familia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Barcelona Port at night by R. Halfpaap, on Flickr

Barcelona (35 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (104 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (109 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (108 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (113 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

_DSC7088 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

20180817-095946-PrimerAniversari17A by Nacho, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordi Serrano, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view on barcelona city with iconic tower of Park Guell by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Trip to Barcelona my dream place by Apoorv Raven, on Flickr

Focus by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

Rovira Hill City by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Market in Barcelona by Maik Kroner, on Flickr

Casa Batlló - HWW  by Philippe, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona (May 2019) by Norberto Amaral, on Flickr

View to the roof and pinnacle of the Gatekeeper House of Park Guel and panorama of Barcelona city. by Midoritai, on Flickr

Casa Milà Terrace by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Iced Coffee and a Smoke by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Reflection by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona street view by Pablo F, on Flickr

Postcards by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Lola De Puma, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Timos L, on Flickr

Vistes de la ciutat, Barcelona by Albert Batlle Valero, on Flickr

161-Barcelona Parc Güell, Museu Nacional d’Art Catalunya and Fundació Antoni Tàpies by meg williams2009, on Flickr

20170321 - Disney On Ice (208 of 296) by Olivier Rioux, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr

Living Statue on La Ramblas. by Paula N, on Flickr

2016-03-03 - 20160303-018A0419 by Jim Gunn, on Flickr

PERPETRACIONS - LA CORBA DE L'OBLIT by Centre Cívic Sant Martí, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Barcelona by Robert Zacek, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Ali M, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Growing taller every day by William Wood, on Flickr

Urb 0802 Film021 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Market in Barcelona by Maik Kroner, on Flickr

Trip to Barcelona my dream place by Apoorv Raven, on Flickr

Cascada del Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - sculpture - Als barcelonins morts als camps d'extermini nazi by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - Bandstand of Sònia Rescalvo Zafra by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - Torre Mare Nostrum by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - Mammoth sculpture by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Via Laietana by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Mobile Action by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

La colombiana Juana contenta davant la càmara a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya, Barcelona - pigeon park by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

On the beach by Arne Holt, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

P6185763 by Andrey Kireychev, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

Palau de la Generalitat de Catalunya by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Passeig del Born by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

HOLA BCN - pink summer by Audrey Meffray, on Flickr

Barcelona by Tony Hitchinson, on Flickr

Bevent sucs de fruita, La Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Human Statues on La Rambla by L S Monaghan, on Flickr

La Barceloneta by Barry Cowperthwaite, on Flickr

Acro Yoga Mind by adriana serra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

My first Light Trail by Alejandro Lluvia, on Flickr

Barcelona sunset by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Carrer de la Marina by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Via Laietana by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

View from MNAC by Naval S, on Flickr

Carrer de Milans by franck robinet, on Flickr

Barcelona by ::ErWin, on Flickr

Woman walk along Rambla de Catalunya. Summer in the city. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Semeon Solov, on Flickr

Just Pointing It Out by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

La Barseloneta by Kaeko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Barcelona (109 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Skyline de tarda. Bcn by Xevi Casas, on Flickr

20160228_163959 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Barcelona by ChimaDillon, on Flickr

TMB 5449 by BCN Bus Spotter, on Flickr

Palau De La Generalitat - a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr

Torre Agbar from Sagrat Cor by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

A Barred Backstreet by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Bus 5406 of TMB (Barcelona) in line 11, class 5400, model MAN Lion's City by Angel Badal Trainspotter, on Flickr

Aerial view on barcelona city with iconic tower of Park Guell by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Plaça de l'Àngel, Barcelona - Metro Jaume I by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Barcelona's Streets by Antony Matthews, on Flickr

Barceloneando: Uff, time for a beer here. by Fnikos, on Flickr

Pose by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

70 Anys by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Insta Ice Cream by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Beach by Moritz Wagner, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach 1 by F. Scorza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Aerial Tramway by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

PLANET BARCELONA by André Pipa, on Flickr

Barri Gòtic, Barcelona by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr

My first Light Trail by Alejandro Lluvia, on Flickr

Barcelona sunset by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Via Laietana by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Remaining Connected by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Peppers by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Sounds by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Skateboarders in Barcelona by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barceloneando: Carrer Dels Mirallers by Fnikos, on Flickr

HOTEL VELA -SPAIN by GUS IZURIETA, on Flickr

Barcelona Marzo 2019 La Barceloneta_003 by Martin Rabaglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr

Barcelona by Romà Reyes, on Flickr

Spain - Barcelona - Venetian-columns-plaza-of-spain-montjuic by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr

Clouds over The Cathedral by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona by Anouk Potters, on Flickr

Barcelona by Anouk Potters, on Flickr

Bikes at Passeig de Gràcia by Kaeko, on Flickr

La Rambla by Kaeko, on Flickr

One in the crowd by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Lady in white (2) by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barceloneando: Carrer De L'Esparteria by Fnikos, on Flickr

La Rambla by Kaeko, on Flickr

One's Banana by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Poppy On The Beach by Henry Burrows, on Flickr

On the beach by Arne Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-219 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Foto del 30 d'abril del 2017 - Expo 30 dies, 30 fotos by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Barcelona by Romà Reyes, on Flickr

Office building by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Growing taller every day by William Wood, on Flickr

Casa Batlló - HWW  by Philippe, on Flickr

Igreja Sagrada Família, Barcelona, Espanha by Transmundi Viagens, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - entrance gate statues at Passeig dels Til-lers by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya, Barcelona - Hotel Ginebra by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia, Barcelona - buses and fountain by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Plaça del Pi, Barcelona by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr

Focus by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

Bench Life by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Keeping Hydrated by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Reaction by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sitges, Barcelona by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Lola De Puma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Parc Güell by William Wood, on Flickr

Past and Future by Marcos_GF, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona sunset by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

La Segrada Familia by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Carrer de la Marina by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

in your wake by Isidre Cor, on Flickr

Festes Gràcia19 FG150. by Joan, on Flickr

Street view, Barcelona by Peter Bysted, on Flickr

Red bike by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Reaction by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Paulo Silva, on Flickr

Lifeguard by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach - Where's Wally? by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View over the city of Barcelona Spain by ginageigl, on Flickr

Torre Agbar from Sagrat Cor by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Las fotos con mi Huawei Mate 9 by MarcCEcases, on Flickr

From the roof of Palau Güell, looking at Sagrada Família by Ken, on Flickr

colorful lights and blue hour makes it majestic by Soumen De, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alberto Lafuente, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Cityscape - Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr

Barcelona by night by Aake Kinnunen, on Flickr

Catalonian Views by Joe Sale, on Flickr

lectrice imperturbable dans les Ramblas (1) - Barcelona - Espagne by antonio 69290, on Flickr

lectrice imperturbable dans les Ramblas (2) - Barcelona - Espagne by antonio 69290, on Flickr

Anticicló a la Barceloneta by Josep M Serarols, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by James Vanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

138076353 by hans meier, on Flickr

The Other Side of Midnight - BARCELONA by Paisos Catalans, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

View Of Barcelona From Parc Güell by Henry Burrows, on Flickr

Parroquia Castrense - Plaça de Joan Fiveller - Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - path by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - Als Voluntaris Catalans by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - Mammoth sculpture by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona - Torre Mare Nostrum by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Un paseo por Sants by Fnikos, on Flickr

Text and Walk by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Art of the Photographer by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Selfie by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach - Where's Wally? by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta. by Pedro Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

Barcelona Port at night by R. Halfpaap, on Flickr

NIght View of Intersection from Regina Hotel, Barcelona, Spain by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr

TMB 5449 by BCN Bus Spotter, on Flickr

Rooftops of the Barri Gòtic by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona by ChimaDillon, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by S P, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

La Rambla by Sascha Brüggemann, on Flickr

20180630-185711-Orgull de classe by Nacho, on Flickr

4698 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

a little gaudi by Karol Franks, on Flickr

Firiday night commute along Highway A-2, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Barcelona City Tour by Henry Burrows, on Flickr

Casa Milà by Nadine Rühl, on Flickr

Dragon by Santini, on Flickr

Barcelona by Anthony Plowman, on Flickr

Passeig Marítim de la Barceloneta by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona City by Milia Photography, on Flickr

Street Portrait by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

On the Wall by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

At the Arc de Triomf by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

5097 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Nadine Rühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Torre Agbar by Victor, on Flickr

La Flor de Barcelona by Xavier Larrosa Rodriguez, on Flickr

Palau Nacional by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Passeig de Gracia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Passeig de Gracia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Passeig de Gracia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Bona Diada! by Fnikos, on Flickr

5097 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Catalunya by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Expressions by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

streetphoto by enrique martinez, on Flickr

Steps by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Emina by Tobias, on Flickr

Beach Vollyball by DavezPicts, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Palau Nacional by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Palau Nacional by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Stop before crossing by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Fisherman by Sergio G, on Flickr

At Park Güell by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

At Park Guell by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Steps by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Nadine Rühl, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Nadine Rühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arde la ciudad by alex.llaness, on Flickr

Barcelona by Stephen McLeod Blythe, on Flickr

_TRI0355 by Jordan Pizzarro, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

BCN13048 by Xavier Castillo, on Flickr

Pics of trip to Barcelona Jan 2018 by Danny DeReuter, on Flickr

Apptripper Barcelona by gabriella napolitano, on Flickr

Apptripper Barcelona by gabriella napolitano, on Flickr

El Born (Barcelona) by Toni Pérez, on Flickr

la rambla by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Selfie Catedral by Iván Vega, on Flickr

Swing in the square by guasch_foto_grafic, on Flickr

Barcelona's street La Rambla by artur gustowski, on Flickr

Barcelona city beach by shihui weng, on Flickr

beach life-2 by Dani Cabrero C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Aerial scene of Barcelona at sunset by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Passeig de Gracia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Passeig de Gracia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Casa Mila by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Palau Nacional by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Palau Nacional by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Hidden Streets by Kevin Borrell, on Flickr

534846887 by ILUNION Hotels, on Flickr

Torre Agbar from Sagrada Familia by William Wood, on Flickr

转盘 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Black on Black by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Four Go for a Walk by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Waiting by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

Basilica de Sagrada Familia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Barcelona Port at night by R. Halfpaap, on Flickr

Barcelona (35 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (104 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (109 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (108 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona (113 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

_DSC7088 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

20180817-095946-PrimerAniversari17A by Nacho, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordi Serrano, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

My first Light Trail by Alejandro Lluvia, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Passeig Marítim del Port Olímpic by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Via Laietana by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Plaça del Duc de Medinaceli by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Casa Milà by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Urb08 D200_155 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Wedges by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Surf by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Pose by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

At Park Güell by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

View of Barcelona from the Gran Hotel Torre Catalunya by Charles, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La Familia es Sagrada by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Pink Clouds Over Barcelona by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

Palace of Catalan Music by Kent Kanouse, on Flickr

My homage to Delphine Gidoin, photographer. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. (Look at the previous picture) by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

I_heart_BCN by Fabian Orner, on Flickr

Barcelona by [email protected] (paul62), on Flickr

Fran Tintori-4.jpg by Glori Cocozza, on Flickr

At la Rambla by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

It has been a sunny summer day! by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Leo Korman, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape by Jordan Graham, on Flickr

From the opposite corner by Fnikos, on Flickr

Turns out Barcelona is a sister city of San Francisco’s and I will be there in 36 hours. by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Gingerbread night by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

IMG_20190920_105559 by Yara Rojas, on Flickr

Barcelona by Anthony Plowman, on Flickr

Plaza Real, Barcelona by Santini, on Flickr

La Festa de Gràcia by Fnikos, on Flickr

Alleyways of Barcelona by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Bench Life by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Body Piercing by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Pose by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr

Purru by Pollianna Jamacaru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Barcelona (104 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Roofs of Barcelona by Maxime Vultaggio, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by Maria Gallagher, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

la Rambla by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

2012.03.10 El chico de la sudadera roja by David Muñoz, on Flickr

La Mercè, Barcelona by Castellers de Sants, on Flickr

L1008189.jpg by Einar Landre, on Flickr

barcelona by martin gresty, on Flickr

Festes alternatives Raval 2018 by Toniflap, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

4 by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Park Güell sunrise 2 by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Music to my Ears by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

Focused by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Ziggy Stardust by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Lady in Red by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

La Ramblas Barcelona by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

Random Beach shot by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

2017 SPAIN 西班牙 861 Barcelona 巴塞罗那 Church of the Holy Family 圣家堂 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view of Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel last weekend [6791 × 3820][OC] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Barcelona - La sagrada Familia by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-428 by D B Morton, on Flickr

IMG_4496 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

4521 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

16--10-8-2016-Viaje-a-Barcelona-llena-de-turistas-Las-Ramblas-Web by Carmelo Peciña, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr

Photo Jul 08, 12 21 13 PM by Robert Myhill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Barcelona Landscape by Paolo, on Flickr

Roofs and towers of Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

_DSC4204 view of the Placa Espanya from the top of Arenas de Barcelona, Spain by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr

PRBB Parc de Recerca Biomèdica de Barcelona by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr

车水马龙 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

2018-12-29 15.13.43-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Palm lines by Casper Dam, on Flickr

Airport Nights by eDamak, on Flickr

Barcelona 03.09.2019 by Tom, on Flickr

Over there by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

20191004FujifilmFujifilmX-T20-fuji-xt20-58 by Hannah Haken, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View over the city of Barcelona Spain by ginageigl, on Flickr

Barcelona by night by CroissantMcTravel, on Flickr

DSC01207 by DSolan, on Flickr

Park Guell blue hour by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Fountain in Barcelona. by jemenglish, on Flickr

hipsterland by Dani Cabrero C., on Flickr



Las Ramblas by Gordon McKinlay, on Flickr

ES Barcelona 2016 (125 of 186) by dominik, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques angleses posen a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Alicia, encantada de posar en ple carrer de Pelai, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Last day of sun by KLEFER, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Dida Kutz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya - Barcelona, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Street lamp of Carrer de Ferran Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona El Born district early in the morning by Lee-Ann Leitch, on Flickr

Barcelona rooftop by Mike Loschiavo, on Flickr

Sunset Skyline BCN IV by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Peix Olímpic Frank Gehry - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

IIII W [Explored] by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr

Art of the Photographer by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Street View by Peter, on Flickr

Say cheese by Xavier Prat, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Torre Agbar from Sagrat Cor by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

20160228_163959 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

TMB 5449 by BCN Bus Spotter, on Flickr

The Entrance of Park Guell - Barcelona by Kirk K, on Flickr

Basilica de Sagrada Familia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

View of Sagrada Familia Under Construction, from National Museum of Art of Catalunya, Barcelona, Spain by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr

Palau De La Generalitat - a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr

20180630-185711-Orgull de classe by Nacho, on Flickr

La Mercè, Barcelona by Castellers de Sants, on Flickr

L1008189.jpg by Einar Landre, on Flickr

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona at Night by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Untitled by lada.zhigulina, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alfredo Garcia, on Flickr

Placa Mayor by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Barcelona City Tour - Bus für Touristenfahrten und Sightseeing am Pla de Palau in der spanischen Stadt Kataloniens by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Ghotam City by Enric Tarrago, on Flickr

Barcelona by frederic gombert, on Flickr

DSC7043 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Placa De Ispania, Barcelona, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Untitled by Despina Alexopoulou, on Flickr

_MG_0163 by Mike Monroe, on Flickr

BCN 19 by Daniel Dvorský, on Flickr

BCN 19 by Daniel Dvorský, on Flickr

BCN 19 by Daniel Dvorský, on Flickr

2016-03-24 Barcelona Beach Training 1 by Kathleen McReynolds, on Flickr

FEATURE-04-19-BARCELONA-BARCELONETA-BEACH by Robert Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View over the city of Barcelona Spain by ginageigl, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape HDR by Ranjani, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Plaza de Catalunya and La Rambla in Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Outside the roof by Alec Paton, on Flickr

IMG_5066 by Phil Wilson, on Flickr

IMG_8113 by y ddraig, on Flickr

Encrucijada by Xavier Fedi, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques angleses posen a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

La Rambla by Sascha Brüggemann, on Flickr

Barkelona by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Barcelona by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Las Arenas de Barcelona Shopping Centre by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Cascada Monumental and Torre Mapfre - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Plaça de les Cascades - Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Street lamp of Carrer de Ferran Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Arco de Triunfo de Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Arc de Triomf - Barcelona, Spain - Oct 2019 by Ian Morton, on Flickr

Barcelona Building by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Casa Batllo by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Fisherman by Sergio G, on Flickr

R000954 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

People in L'Eixample, Barcelona by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 59 (three women) by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

The concert by Terry Allen, on Flickr

Untitled by Amir S, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Roofs and towers of Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Cathedral of Barcelona, Spain by Paul Laurenza, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

DSC_0359 by Richard Barker, on Flickr

ES Barcelona 2016 (125 of 186) by dominik, on Flickr

Noia somrient mira a la meva càmara. El fons és la paret de l’Església de Betlem a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

2017_08_21-Manifestación de la Comunidad Musulmana en contra del Terrorismo-Pedro Mata (04) by Fotomovimiento, on Flickr

Airport Nights by eDamak, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Barcelona by helgibjarna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona Teatre Musical by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

. by mamö, on Flickr

Gaudi by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr

Arco de Triunfo de Barcelona. by iKChakraborty, on Flickr

The Caelum Fork by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Early Evening at a Barri Gotic Church by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Casa Batllo by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Palau Guell by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Palau Guell by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Palau Guell by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Light... Barcelona in December by DanPhotography, on Flickr

BCN 19 by Daniel Dvorský, on Flickr

BCN 19 by Daniel Dvorský, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Nadine Rühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Fundacio Joan Miro by Jake, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

_MG_1372 by Issie Rose Media, on Flickr

View from Casa Mila (La Pedrera) by John Weiss, on Flickr

Una foto en bola by Fnikos, on Flickr

i just wanna shake it up by Elke, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by benwesterman, on Flickr

4981 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelona by Robert Zacek, on Flickr

Random Beach shot by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelona by Antoine A., on Flickr

Stone Army by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr

Memorial Plaza by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Scenes from Placa Catalunya by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Scenes from Placa Catalunya by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Scenes from Placa Catalunya by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Eixample: Church by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Eixample: Corner by Neil Noland, on Flickr

5129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by David Mazur, on Flickr

People in L'Eixample, Barcelona by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

2014-07-17 19.00.49 by 介偉 陳, on Flickr

Barcelona by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

BARCELONA / Playa de la Barceloneta (Julio 2018) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

BCN_Tibidabo_view_04 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

夜景 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Primavera 2017 003 by piotrek4ever, on Flickr

Untitled by Xavier Larrosa, on Flickr

S17 WPT Barcelona by World Poker Tour, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

Barcelona - Spain by Jonny Gamboa, on Flickr

Barcelona-3120049.jpg by Foto Doc, on Flickr

Barcelona by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Enjoy Barcelona! by Libor Malý, on Flickr

Rambla de Santa Monica by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

Yellow plaid by Pablo F, on Flickr

First day exploring Barcelona by Doug Oatis, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by creepingaroundhere, on Flickr

Barceloneta beach by Aleardo Frignani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

夜景 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

811111 by papisha papiashvili, on Flickr

Stone Army by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr

Arc de Triomf by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Night Market by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Colors of Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Scenes from Placa Catalunya by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Eixample: Wrought Iron by Neil Noland, on Flickr

La Rambla by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Palau Guell by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Hidden Streets by Kevin Borrell, on Flickr

' by Casper Dam, on Flickr

5129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Ciutadella Park 1 by deepaqua, on Flickr

BCN 19 by Daniel Dvorský, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

夜景 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Most beautiful cities of the world. by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr

Serralada de Marina by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Barcelona-3120049.jpg by Foto Doc, on Flickr

Las Arenas de Barcelona by Andrew Khor, on Flickr

巴塞罗那欢迎您 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

La Rambla & Monumento a Colón by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Ass photo by Xavier Prat, on Flickr

Santa Llúcia Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona street pictures 9-24-2017 5-23-04 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr

Barcelona street pictures 9-30-2017 4-11-04 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr

La Movida Madrilona, Vida Bikes. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Barceloneta Barcelona beach by Peter, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach 6 by Tom Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Past and Future by Marcos_GF, on Flickr

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelona view by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Detail of roof at Casa Batlló (Antoni Gaudí Modernist Museum in Barcelona) by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona Cathedral by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Tryp Apolo Hotel by verifex, on Flickr

Barcelona Teatre Musical by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

Castell dels Tres Dragons - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

PRBB Parc de Recerca Biomèdica de Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Maremàgnum under rain by Fnikos, on Flickr

5138 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Space Invader BRC_02 by Denis, on Flickr

Art of the Photographer by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Texting by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Art of the Photographer by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

W Hotel by deepaqua, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roofs and towers of Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

DSC01207 by DSolan, on Flickr

Park Guell blue hour by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona - La sagrada Familia by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr

Barcelona Las Ramblas by Geri Dominguez, on Flickr

ES Barcelona 2016 (125 of 186) by dominik, on Flickr

rainy Barcelona by arco bytech, on Flickr

5138 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Placa Mayor by Neil Noland, on Flickr

filles à la plage by Agu V., on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF1880 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

The Terrace Sculptures by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Looking down from the Columbus Monument - Barcelona by bvi4092, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

5133 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Street Barcelona by Pink Janis, on Flickr

Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Barcelona Nights by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr

Barcelona | 03.09.2019 by Tom, on Flickr

Young woman practicing parkour in the city of Barcelona by Bryan Johnny, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Barcelone by Matthieu Lafuente, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Doble exposició de la última nit a Barcelona del 2018 - Última foto de l'any by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

_dzp7836-1 by Doron Zappler, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

La Barcelona cookie by Ariadna Escoda, on Flickr

Gaudi Touch Barcelona by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr

18:05 was too early for the show that it starts at 20:00 by Fnikos, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

The port of Barcelona from the Norwegian epic by bvi4092, on Flickr

A day at the beach by Gerry Walden, on Flickr

5129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Per la ronda Sant Antoni - En Bici sense Edat Nadal by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Somriures macos - En Bici sense Edat Nadal by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Narcissism ? | Barcelona, Catalonia by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

Texting by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Day at the beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

On the beach by Arne Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

07-15 Placa de Espana by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape from the Colombus Monument by bvi4092, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Barcelona view by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Street lamp of Carrer de Ferran Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

07-15 Anella Olimpica by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Urb10 D700_756 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

DSCF0795 by Adam Boczkowski, on Flickr

Street Barcelona by Pink Janis, on Flickr

Christmas Eve by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr

Stoping the time in Barcelona, diada de Sant Jordi by Juan Pineda, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

portolimpic5 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

La Flor de Barcelona by Xavier Larrosa Rodriguez, on Flickr

La Segrada Familia by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Primavera Park Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

IMG_1068.jpg by Rob Middleton, on Flickr

Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Street Barcelona by Pink Janis, on Flickr

5138 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Amelia Reynolds, on Flickr

portolimpic2 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

portolimpic4 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## christos-greece

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr

la grande famille reflections by Ben Harrison, on Flickr

El sol nocturn - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr

Jardí Botànic by --v, on Flickr

Novembre_0056 by Joan, on Flickr

20-S a la Rambla Catalunya by Salvador Atance, on Flickr

20171017-Woman in Red Spain Collages People 2017 02 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Art of the Photographer by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

4321 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

Chilled by Adi Kuneva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Lorenzo Giunchi, on Flickr

Cathedral of Barcelona by timn.eu, on Flickr

HARE by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

BCN_Tibidabo_view_04 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Andrew Khor, on Flickr

Las Arenas de Barcelona by Andrew Khor, on Flickr

La Rambla by iKChakraborty, on Flickr

Rent-a-bike by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1792 Barcelona People 2017 01 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Narcissism ? | Barcelona, Catalonia by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arde la ciudad by alex.llaness, on Flickr

H·TOP BCN City by H·TOP GROUP, on Flickr

PASSEIG DE GRÀCIA by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Barcelona puerto by adrian P, on Flickr

Morning in Barcelona by Duane Moore, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Engrossed by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Barceloneta beach by Libor Malý, on Flickr

DSC03659 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

View From The Top by Alyona Kalytenko, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Barcelona at night by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape from the Colombus Monument by bvi4092, on Flickr

07-15 Magic Fountain Show by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

07-15 Anella Olimpica by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

07-15 Placa de Espana by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Hidden Streets by Kevin Borrell, on Flickr

Barcelona | 03.09.2019 by Tom, on Flickr

20191228_184026 by Andreas Riemenschneider, on Flickr

Balearic Sea by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

W Hotel by deepaqua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Just a coffee guys! Am I asking a lot? ♪♫ by Fnikos, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

S'apropa la nit - Les últimes fotos de l'any by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

海岸线 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Old Town & New Town (Barcelona) by Agustí Amorós, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona, Spain. November 3, 2015 by Aris Jansons, on Flickr

Three Kings´ Cavalcade. Barcelona by Carme Balagué, on Flickr

2018-11-24 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Rent-a-bike by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by benwesterman, on Flickr

Art at the beach Barcelona by Things to do in Barcelona, on Flickr

Barcelona by Robert Zacek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Carmel 2 (Barcelona) by Toni Camara, on Flickr

Barcelona seen from Mont Juic at night by Maxime Cloutier, on Flickr

Barcelona sunrise *in explore* by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

07-15 Placa de Espana by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Barcelona by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr

At night by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

My first Light Trail by Alejandro Lluvia, on Flickr

Café del MNAC by Ian Porter, on Flickr

Barcelona by Pachelbel Canon, on Flickr

с1_20180328-DSC_6045 by Mivr, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1865 Barcelona People 2017 11 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

The concert by Terry Allen, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

portolimpic5 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

2018-12-29 15.13.43-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona, Spain. November 3, 2015 by Aris Jansons, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

View from Casa Mila (La Pedrera) by John Weiss, on Flickr

_MG_1372 by Issie Rose Media, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

"Pause, rest, silence" Barcelona Spain 2018 by Simeon Kiurkchiyski, on Flickr

La Rambla Crowd by Lew Strauss, on Flickr

NATO EN BARCELONA by laura chaves, on Flickr

Untitled by Bárbara Lanzat, on Flickr

Fuji C200 - Olympus Trip 35 - Barcelona by linh.kon, on Flickr

IMG_4033 by Greg Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Urb 0903 Film042 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr

PRBB Parc de Recerca Biomèdica de Barcelona by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona Teatre Musical by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Las Arenas de Barcelona Shopping Centre by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona El Born district early in the morning by Lee-Ann Leitch, on Flickr

07-15 Anella Olimpica by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

148543868 by ILUNION Hotels, on Flickr

5167 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5168 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

La Malvarrosa beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

с1_20180328-DSC_6045 by Mivr, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Tom Hilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

138076353 by hans meier, on Flickr

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

LA FONT MÀGICA - MONTJUÏC by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Barcelona puerto by adrian P, on Flickr

20190410-DSCF0163 by Larry Moberly, on Flickr

View of Barcelona - Catalunya_1 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Gran Vía Hospitalet (Barcelona) by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Strolling La Rambla - Explore by Trung Tran, on Flickr

IMG_8193D Lorenzo Fernandez 1970 Madrid Memento mori 2011 Barcelone Musée Européen d'Art Moderne.(MEAM) by jean louis mazieres, on Flickr

Untitled by frez, on Flickr

Tango y argentinos? by Esteban OF, on Flickr

la grande famille reflections by Ben Harrison, on Flickr

Two Girls Before My Camera the Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Visual Arts & Design @ The BRIT School, on Flickr

4 by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Into the Barcelona's lights by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Estación de Francia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Sobre el techo by Karina, on Flickr

Barcelona by daimak, on Flickr

Solidarity with the victims of the cruel attack in Barcelona by Agata, on Flickr

Arc de Triomf by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

07-15 Magic Fountain Show by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

07-15 Tibidabo Sunset by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

people in the street by Peter, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 94 (kiosk) by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

5167 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelona street photography by Incredible Barcelona, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona's skyline by Gauvin Lapetoule, on Flickr

Barcelona from Park Güell by Nicola Bova, on Flickr

Skyline de tarda. Bcn by Xevi Casas, on Flickr

Speed of light by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

_DSC6006-2 by David Faulkner, on Flickr

IIII W [Explored] by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by J. Stephen Conn, on Flickr

5174 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5173 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

#streetphotography #barcelona by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

IMG_6257 by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr

IMG_6251 by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coastline of Barcelona (from the Montjuïc Castle) by Juan David Mosos, on Flickr

aerial view of Barcelona from Mediterranean by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Amanece en Barcelona - Dawn in Barcelona by Marco Espinosa, on Flickr

Park Guell by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona in B & W by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

P1000248 - La Rambla (Rambla de Caputxins) by Vancouver Public Space Network (VPSN), on Flickr

people in the street by Peter, on Flickr

5167 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1792 Barcelona People 2017 01 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

On the beach by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr

bikes by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr

DSC00289 by Ł. Ropczyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Arde la ciudad by alex.llaness, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

LA FONT MÀGICA - MONTJUÏC by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

View of Barcelona - Catalunya_1 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Rambla de Santa Monica by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

P1000872 - La Ramba (Rambla de Caputxins) by Vancouver Public Space Network (VPSN), on Flickr

5175 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5167 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelona (May 2019) by Norberto Amaral, on Flickr

IMG_4033 by Greg Bell, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

Strand in Barcelona by Przemek P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Casa Terrades/Casa de les Punxes, Barcelona. (Arquitecte: Puig i Cadafalch). by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Basilica of the Holy Family, Barcelona, Spain by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Arc de Triomf by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Barcelona El Born district early in the morning by Lee-Ann Leitch, on Flickr

Urb 0802 Film021 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

IMG_8793 (2) by kriD1973, on Flickr

5176 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Fun With Friends by Trung Tran, on Flickr

P1000242 - La Rambla (Rambla de Caputxins) by Vancouver Public Space Network (VPSN), on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

portolimpic5 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Alessio Catelli, on Flickr

Barcelona from Park Güell by Nicola Bova, on Flickr

Film's not dead by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Barcelona per un forat by Jordi M.J, on Flickr

El Supositori by Dick Darlington2012, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

View from Parc Guell by Eelco Lodder, on Flickr

Shapes II | Barcelona by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

Barcelona at Sunrise by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr

Carrer de les Cabres by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

#streetphotography #barcelona by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

Not really sure what she was doing, but the birds sure did like her! #barcelona #spainfornow #peopleandbirds #pigeon #birds #funnymoment #españa #Rambla by thomas Donnelly, on Flickr

IMG_8793 (2) by kriD1973, on Flickr

Texting by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

IMG_6251 by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr

IMG_6257 by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Novembre_110094 by Joan, on Flickr

Spain - Barcelona - Park Güell - Guardian's House by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Cityscape by Vicki Milway, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Estación de Francia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr

F.C.B Information by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Untitled by nelo llorens, on Flickr

Untitled by nelo llorens, on Flickr

P1000871 - La Ramba (Rambla de Caputxins)_detail+process by Vancouver Public Space Network (VPSN), on Flickr

Untitled by Nikolay Zherdev, on Flickr

portolimpic2 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

Emily on Barceloneta Beach in Barcelona Spain by Scott Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Barcelona in quarantine by Naan Silva, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Montjuïc, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

L1005210 Barcelona confinada by Josep Tomàs, on Flickr

Barcelona-Spain-2 935 by Drew Ardary, on Flickr

5391 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

people come from everywhere by Who am I today?, on Flickr

_D3S7945.jpg by Stephen Anthony, on Flickr

IMG_4943c by Scott Kennedy, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo, Barcelona by Raquel Cordero, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by Vitali vito Nahshon, on Flickr

Bell 429 HB-ZOP by heli3 2019, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alex Mason, on Flickr

CASCADA DEL PARC DE LA CIUTADELLA by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

BARCELONA(vista parcial) by Fernando Martín Espejo, on Flickr

Welcome to the jungle / Benvinguts/des a la jungla / Bienvenidos/as a la jungla by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Puntos de vista regresando al trabajo by Mandarina Joana, on Flickr

Follow your own direction and rhythm. / Segueix la teva direcció i el teu ritme propis. / Sigue tu dirección y tu ritmo propios. by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

When a focus is placed on you, it is to remind you that you are the main character of your life. by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Ovid by Thomas Thorstensson, on Flickr

5385 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

La Rambla by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Sidewalk by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

L1010810.jpg by Jordi Puig, on Flickr

DSC_0126 by Scott Kennedy, on Flickr

DSC_0100 by Scott Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Fiesta Rambla by Alfredo Garcia, on Flickr

elrow Viladecans by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

R33 by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

L1008189.jpg by Einar Landre, on Flickr

IMG_4496 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

an angel at the park by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr

_DSC8351 Barcelona beach by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

138076353 by hans meier, on Flickr

Barcelona (104 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Barcelona by Konstantin Anderson, on Flickr

_TRI0355 by Jordan Pizzarro, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

Stonework &amp; Figures - Base of the Columbus Monument in Barcelona (Spain) (Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX100 Compact) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Barcelona puerto by adrian P, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr

20-S a la Rambla Catalunya by Salvador Atance, on Flickr

_DSC1174 1062-2018-Pati Demenech Yoga-2 by Jordi Piqué, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Igor N, on Flickr

Strand in Barcelona by Przemek P, on Flickr

Barcelona by Annalhi Bentolila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Barcelone by Matthieu Lafuente, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

18:05 was too early for the show that it starts at 20:00 by Fnikos, on Flickr

La Flor de Barcelona by Xavier Larrosa Rodriguez, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape from the Colombus Monument by bvi4092, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia by Andrei Dima, on Flickr

Stairs series: linear shapes in perspective / Sèrie escales: formes lineals en perspectiva / Serie escaleras: formas lineales en perspectiva by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Opposite way / Sentit contrari / Sentido contrario by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

IMG_0081a by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr

Plaça de les Cascades - Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Street lamp of Carrer de Ferran Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Barcelona by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Cascada Monumental and Torre Mapfre - Barcelona by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Dusk falls in old Valencia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Sunset silhouette of Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña - Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

The concert by Terry Allen, on Flickr

Untitled by Amir S, on Flickr

Noia somrient mira a la meva càmara. El fons és la paret de l’Església de Betlem a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Ovid by Thomas Thorstensson, on Flickr

5391 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Barcelona by helgibjarna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Barcelona (104 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

la Rambla by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

2012.03.10 El chico de la sudadera roja by David Muñoz, on Flickr

La Mercè, Barcelona by Castellers de Sants, on Flickr

L1008189.jpg by Einar Landre, on Flickr

barcelona by martin gresty, on Flickr

Festes alternatives Raval 2018 by Toniflap, on Flickr

IMG_4496 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

16--10-8-2016-Viaje-a-Barcelona-llena-de-turistas-Las-Ramblas-Web by Carmelo Peciña, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

4 by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona 2018 by Carl Williams. Shot on Sony A7 28mm. by carl.d.williams123, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Tibidabo, Barcelona by Raquel Cordero, on Flickr

Plaça d&#x27;Espanya by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch / Arc de Triomf / Arco de Triunfo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona. Tejados. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

Public health claim / Reivindicació de la sanitat pública / Reivindicación de la sanidad pública by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Architectural disparity / Disparitat arquitectònica / Disparidad arquitectónica by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Almost as thin and long as the lamppost / Gairebé tan prim i allargassat com el fanal / Casi tan delgado y alargado como la farola by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Garden playground / Parc infantil / Parque infantil by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona piazza Di spagna by spiros, on Flickr

Offweek 2016 @ Mobilee by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

BeCool Last Night by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

an angel at the park by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr

Ramblas (1) by smokeonthewater., on Flickr

Real (2) by smokeonthewater., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Teleferic de Montjuic by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

Barcelona by Vladislav G., on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset by G. Lamar, on Flickr

Washing hung out / Roba estesa / Ropa tendida by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

068 Barcelona by Geraldine Gaffney, on Flickr

Barcelona_November&#x27;19 (117) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr

Barcelona_November&#x27;19 (257) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr

Barcelona by Hugo German Guanumen, on Flickr

Primark by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Puerto de Barcelona by Argantonio Navarrete, on Flickr

Barcelona by Drago Čigon, on Flickr

PALAU DE LA GENERALITAT DE CATALUNYA by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Barcelona street 118 by Yuriy Terry, on Flickr

Ovid by Thomas Thorstensson, on Flickr

Arena (8) by smokeonthewater., on Flickr

IMG_0081a by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

M&amp;S by MoiseM, on Flickr

Balearic Sea by Jason Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Old Town / Albada sobre Ciutat Vella / Amanecer sobre el casco viejo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia by Andrei Dima, on Flickr

Washing hung out / Roba estesa / Ropa tendida by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Joan Garcia Ferre, on Flickr

My favourite rooftop by Adrienn723, on Flickr

Scenes from Placa Catalunya by Neil Noland, on Flickr

IMG_1924 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Awakening of the gods / Despertar dels déus / Despertar de los dioses by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Reunion / Retrobament / Reencuento by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

IMG_8174 - Sunset feelings... by Ragnar Fredrik Johansen, on Flickr

&quot;Barcelona... 40&quot; by TBWLC Photography, on Flickr

Kiss by Untalented Guy, on Flickr

The concert by Terry Allen, on Flickr

On Top of the Hill, Barcelona by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Purru by Pollianna Jamacaru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Bird&#x27;s eye view by Jaflong Productions, on Flickr

...and the clouds appeared by Fnikos, on Flickr

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Barcelona: Plaça de Catalunya - 2020 P2200004-44%G1 by Jean-Paul Martin, on Flickr

BCN variada (313) by Ismael March, on Flickr

25042015-IMG_31521 by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr

At the end of the street / Al final del carrer / Al final de la calle by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Lost in Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Batman by Ramon InMar, on Flickr

Manifestació a Barcelona: Dia Internacional de les Dones, 8 de Març, 2020 by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

IMG_8793 (2) by kriD1973, on Flickr

M&amp;S by MoiseM, on Flickr

Barcelona. Atardecer en la playa de San Sebastián. Late Evening at San Sebastian Beach. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

DSC_0100 by Scott Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magic Fountain in Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Old Town / Albada sobre Ciutat Vella / Amanecer sobre el casco viejo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Pond / Bassa / Estanque by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

At the end of the street / Al final del carrer / Al final de la calle by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

The Cat by Thomas Thorstensson, on Flickr

Beaches ready to open / Platges preparades per obrir / Playas preparadas para abrir by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona View of City by Geraldine Gaffney, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch / Arc de Triomf / Arco de Triunfo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Barcelona. Hotel Vela. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

Shortcut / Drecera / Atajo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Scream of hell / Crit d’infern / Grito de infierno by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Opposite way / Sentit contrari / Sentido contrario by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Walking Barcelona by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

People in L&#x27;Eixample, Barcelona by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Vaga general feminista - 8M by Raquel Fabregat Moliner, on Flickr

Untitled by Víctor Méndez, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by saturnism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona in evening light by Mike McBey, on Flickr

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Plaça d&#x27;Espanya by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

View from National Museum of Art, Barcelona by aarjav_jain, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Barcelona alanochecer by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia under construction by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain. by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 309368375 by Maxime Cloutier, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Soaking / Remullada / Remojón by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Seaside walk / Passeig pel mar / Paseo por el mar by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Affection amid cityrush by chipje, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Barceloneta beach by Tae Hyun Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

S&#x27;apropa la nit - Les últimes fotos de l&#x27;any by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Old Town &amp; New Town (Barcelona) by Agustí Amorós, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

View from Casa Mila (La Pedrera) by John Weiss, on Flickr

Reina María Cristina by Saul Tevelez, on Flickr

Una foto en bola by Fnikos, on Flickr

Rental bikes by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

IWForum 09 by Ajuntament Barcelona, on Flickr

_MG_1459 by Issie Rose Media, on Flickr

barcelona_-1 by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

La Barceloneta - Beach Volley Ball by KBTimages.co.uk(uk_photo_art), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Hidden landscapes / Paisatges ocults / Paisajes ocultos by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Ways to keep fit / Maneres de mantenir-se en forma / Maneras de mantenerse en forma by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Old Town / Albada sobre Ciutat Vella / Amanecer sobre el casco viejo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Characteristic buildings / Edificis característics / Edificios característicos by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Playground / Parc infantil / Parque infantil by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Trails of light / Rastres de llum / Rastros de luz by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Activities while sunrise / Activitats durant la sortida del sol / Actividades durante la salida del sol by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Washing hung out / Roba estesa / Ropa tendida by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

IMG_1889 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Barcelona City by Geraldine Gaffney, on Flickr

The Cat by Thomas Thorstensson, on Flickr

Three Queens Of The Streets by Carlos J. Dommar, on Flickr

Along the alleys by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona. Calle del obispo. Bishop street. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

L1010810.jpg by Jordi Puig, on Flickr

IMG_1979 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View over the city of Barcelona Spain by ginageigl, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Barcelona by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

la Rambla by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona Landscape by Paolo, on Flickr

_DSC4204 view of the Placa Espanya from the top of Arenas de Barcelona, Spain by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Palm lines by Casper Dam, on Flickr

La Mercè, Barcelona by Castellers de Sants, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques angleses posen a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

IMG_4496 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

Photo Jul 08, 12 21 13 PM by Robert Myhill, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise over the Old Town / Albada sobre Ciutat Vella / Amanecer sobre el casco viejo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Storm over Barcelona by Santi, on Flickr

Barcelona Nights by Gerard Macarro Esteban, on Flickr

Playground / Parc infantil / Parque infantil by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

IMG_1960 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_1949 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Washing hung out / Roba estesa / Ropa tendida by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Activities while sunrise / Activitats durant la sortida del sol / Actividades durante la salida del sol by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

IMG_1982 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona #25 by Marc Ripoll, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 105 (hot weather) by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Bar Calder Barcelona 2020 by Ruby Ruggles, on Flickr

High Quality Image and photo Gallery of Kendall Jenner on Jan 28th 2016 In Barcelona by maxima pt by Kendall Fans, on Flickr

elrow Viladecans by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

Offweek 2016 @ Mobilee by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Who am I today?, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

IMG_1068.jpg by Rob Middleton, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

5129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Urb10 D700_756 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

20171017-Woman in Red Spain Collages People 2017 02 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

portolimpic5 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Barcelona by night by CroissantMcTravel, on Flickr

View of Barcelona City by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

_DSC4204 view of the Placa Espanya from the top of Arenas de Barcelona, Spain by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-428 by D B Morton, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

barcelona by martin gresty, on Flickr

Focused by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

nicolas-gras-532838-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

Alicia, encantada de posar en ple carrer de Pelai, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

20180630-185711-Orgull de classe by Nacho, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Timos L, on Flickr

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Port Vell de Barcelona (2) by Alberto Gonzalez Rovira, on Flickr

DSC03389 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr

Gran Vía Hospitalet (Barcelona) by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

La Mercè Festival in Barcelona Sept 2017: Fireworks by Flavio~, on Flickr

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr

Strolling La Rambla - Explore by Trung Tran, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Igor N, on Flickr

Two Girls Before My Camera the Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach 1 by F. Scorza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Colors of Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Remembering China by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Casa Batllo by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Casa Batllo by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Eixample: Church by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia, Barcelona by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr

Empty by Mark, on Flickr

COLOM ROQUER by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Picnic at the top by carles ml, on Flickr

High Quality Image and photo Gallery of Kendall Jenner on Jan 28th 2016 In Barcelona by maxima pt by Kendall Fans, on Flickr

Offweek 2016 @ Mobilee by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

Barcelona by Dani Baal, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by juanan.mm, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Barcelona City View by Philippe, on Flickr

barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

#Barcelona #city by Xavi Punset, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Barcelona by Katarzyna Ducher, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by R4zorBack, on Flickr

Ramblas (1) by smokeonthewater., on Flickr

Barcelona by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Barcelona by Marko Männistö, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by C N, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ruud Bos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona in evening light by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Rooftop by Catalin Vargatu, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia under construction by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

A night in Barcelona by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset by @Yancy, on Flickr

Sunrise over Barcelona by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Barcelona El Born district early in the morning by Lee-Ann Leitch, on Flickr

Barcelona seen from Mont Juic at night by Maxime Cloutier, on Flickr

Batman by Ramon InMar, on Flickr

Walking by by Antonio Macias, on Flickr

Street a BCN by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr

Untitled by Jonathan E. Tomas, on Flickr

Along the alleys by Fnikos, on Flickr

BeCool Last Night by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

Barceloneta beach by Tae Hyun Kim, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Who am I today?, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awakening of the city / Despertar de la ciutat / Despertar de la ciudad by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Merçè 2020 by Santi, on Flickr

Barcelona. Las Ramblas. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

&quot;La Casa Judía&quot; (Art Déco, 1930). València by Abariltur, on Flickr

Sobre ruedas by Leo Valls, on Flickr

24-200 a 200 by Neverlan, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia under construction by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

barna confined by mingusmutter, on Flickr

The Last Streets in Barcelona by Mister Jerk, on Flickr

Plaça de Sant Jaume (Acros + G) by Fnikos, on Flickr

Trapped in the Funhouse Again by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Sidewalk by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Catalunya (15) by smokeonthewater., on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1792 Barcelona People 2017 01 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Pose by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

In the Crowd by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona sunset by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

Palau de la Generalitat de Catalunya by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Carrer de la Marina by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Via Laietana by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Plaça del Duc de Medinaceli by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

City of Barcelona at Blue Hour by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Tony Hitchinson, on Flickr

Aerial view on barcelona city with iconic tower of Park Guell by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Palau De La Generalitat - a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr

Just Pointing It Out by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Acro Yoga Mind by adriana serra, on Flickr

La Boqueria by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Fun With Friends by Trung Tran, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Barcelone by Matthieu Lafuente, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Doble exposició de la última nit a Barcelona del 2018 - Última foto de l'any by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

_dzp7836-1 by Doron Zappler, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

La Barcelona cookie by Ariadna Escoda, on Flickr

Narcissism ? | Barcelona, Catalonia by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

Stoping the time in Barcelona, diada de Sant Jordi by J. Pineda, on Flickr

20-S a la Rambla Catalunya by Salvador Atance, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona in evening light by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset by @Yancy, on Flickr

Sunrise over Barcelona by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

W Barcelona by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia by Andrei Dima, on Flickr

First lights offshore by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Mercader, on Flickr

Street stage / Escenari al carrer / Escenario callejero by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Jonathan E. Tomas, on Flickr

Barcelona. Calle del obispo. Bishop street. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

R33 by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

Anticicló a la Barceloneta by Josep M Serarols, on Flickr

_GPE7023 by Gee Pena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr

18:05 was too early for the show that it starts at 20:00 by Fnikos, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

5129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

elrow Viladecans by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

Narcissism ? | Barcelona, Catalonia by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

Texting by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Day at the beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

On the beach by Arne Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Novembre_110094 by Joan, on Flickr

Spain - Barcelona - Park Güell - Guardian's House by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Cityscape by Vicki Milway, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Estación de Francia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr

F.C.B Information by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Untitled by nelo llorens, on Flickr

Untitled by nelo llorens, on Flickr

P1000871 - La Ramba (Rambla de Caputxins)_detail+process by Vancouver Public Space Network (VPSN), on Flickr

Untitled by Nikolay Zherdev, on Flickr

portolimpic2 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

Emily on Barceloneta Beach in Barcelona Spain by Scott Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by juanan.mm, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Barcelona City View by Philippe, on Flickr

barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

#Barcelona #city by Xavi Punset, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Barcelona by Katarzyna Ducher, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by R4zorBack, on Flickr

Barcelona by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Offweek 2016 @ Mobilee by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Marko Männistö, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by C N, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ruud Bos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr

18:05 was too early for the show that it starts at 20:00 by Fnikos, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

The port of Barcelona from the Norwegian epic by bvi4092, on Flickr

Posing with the sailors by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

elrow Viladecans by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

20171017-_BUD3430 Homeless in Barcelona 01 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

5129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Day at the beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

On the beach by Arne Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape HDR by Ranjani, on Flickr

Cloudy Dawn by Pastoriza Fernando, on Flickr

Barcelona from the Columbus monument by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Sagrada Familia by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Palau Nacional by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline at night by antonio braza, on Flickr

barcelona architecture by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Intricate iron work balconies, wooden shutters and sculptural building details on the narrow streets of Barcelona, Spain. by Oleksandra Korobova, on Flickr

Foto historia Passejant per Barcelona era COVID any 2020 Buyun (13) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr

Untitled by Jonathan E. Tomas, on Flickr

Along the alleys by Fnikos, on Flickr

Posing with the sailors by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

Unknow by Jerome Cerilla, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Tom Hilton, on Flickr

ants by cristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Barcelone by Matthieu Lafuente, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Doble exposició de la última nit a Barcelona del 2018 - Última foto de l'any by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

_dzp7836-1 by Doron Zappler, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelona view by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr


Plaça de Catalunya - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

DSCF0795 by Adam Boczkowski, on Flickr

Christmas Eve by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr

PIT BABE / GIRL GRID by Artes Max, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

portolimpic5 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona in quarantine by Naan Silva, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Cityscape by Vicki Milway, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Urb10 D700_756 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Port Vell Aerial Tramway by Jonathan Hawkins, on Flickr

To The Devil A Donut by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Daily explosion of light and life / Explosió diària de llum i vida / Explosión diaria de luz y vida by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Enjoying the human statues at Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

Disco_Queen by Nick (Nicholas) Birchall, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Marine-01123-B-2-W by Alain Robichon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Barcelona city skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset from Turó de la Rovira by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr

An eternel view by Korpral Krut, on Flickr

IMG_1268 by Kat Kstrv, on Flickr

GLORIETA DEL PARC DE LA CIUTADELLA o GLORIETA DE LA TRANSSEXUAL SONIA by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Barcelona from the Columbus monument by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Innocence / Innocència / Inocencia by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Mauve sunrise / Albada malva / Amanecer malva by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Silhouette in right direction / Silueta en el sentit adequat / Silueta en el sentido adecuado by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Way to the beach / Camí de la platja / Camino a la playa by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona. Portal de l&#x27;àngel. El flautista de Hamelin. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

I love you by Muntsa Guasch, on Flickr

Posing with the sailors by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

L1010810.jpg by Jordi Puig, on Flickr

IMG_8793 (2) by kriD1973, on Flickr

Warm day by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

A walk around Born by Fnikos, on Flickr

BeCool Last Night by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr

20-S a la Rambla Catalunya by Salvador Atance, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Narcissism ? | Barcelona, Catalonia by Flemming Gade, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona in evening light by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset by Gaylon Yancy, on Flickr

Mauve sunrise / Albada malva / Amanecer malva by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Olympic Ring / Anella Olímpica / Anillo Olímpico by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Grabbing momentum / Agafant impuls / Tomando impulso by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

At the Ramblas, Barcelona by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

A walk around Born by Fnikos, on Flickr

IMG_0081a by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

L1004288.jpg by Jordi Puig, on Flickr

Barcelona by Dani Baal, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Beach boardwalk by Ben Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

View of Barcelona CBD from Montjuïc by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

La Flor de Barcelona by Xavier Larrosa Rodriguez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Rebecca Spear, on Flickr

Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5147 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

20171017-Woman in Red Spain Collages People 2017 02 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Rent-a-bike by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Platja de la Nova Icària From Centre Municipal de Vela, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-12-29 14.52.54-1 by Liane, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Barcelone by Matthieu Lafuente, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Doble exposició de la última nit a Barcelona del 2018 - Última foto de l'any by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

_dzp7836-1 by Doron Zappler, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Barcelona view by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr

Plaça de Catalunya - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr

DSCF0795 by Adam Boczkowski, on Flickr

Stoping the time in Barcelona, diada de Sant Jordi by Juan Pineda, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

portolimpic5 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

Playa de la Barceloneta by Nicholas Frisardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Konstantin Anderson, on Flickr

Arde la ciudad by alex.llaness, on Flickr

CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

_TRI0355 by Jordan Pizzarro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

H·TOP BCN City by H·TOP Hotels & Resorts, on Flickr

LA FONT MÀGICA - MONTJUÏC by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

AVINGUDA DIAGONAL [BARCELONA] by ML.P, on Flickr

Park of the Industrial Spain of Barcelona by Domènec Ventosa, on Flickr

PASSEIG DE GRÀCIA by ML.P, on Flickr

Barcelona2018 by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

P9280035 by Esteban Onofre Franco, on Flickr

Lady of the birds by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

4 by Mario, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Visual Arts & Design @ The BRIT School, on Flickr

190519 Barcelona 03 by Bryan T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Adéu 2020 by Marcos_GF, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

First rays of 2021 over Barcelona / Primers raigs de 2021 sobre Barcelona / Primeros rayos de 2021 sobre Barcelona by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Cases Batlló i Amatller by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona from the Columbus monument by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Remember when we could meet by Roy P, on Flickr

Barcelona by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Posing with the sailors by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

Picnic at the top by carles ml, on Flickr

To The Devil A Donut by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

_DSC8351 Barcelona beach by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona City Landscape, Spain by Elif Ekin Kaptan, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Not very flat, not very iron... by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

el mediterráneo by héctoRcondE, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona (#6063) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

A moment no.2 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 59 (three women) by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

To The Devil A Donut by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Who am I today?, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona in evening light by Mike McBey, on Flickr

7 by Richard Sennett, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jodi Huggett, on Flickr

The seagulls in the background are watching by Fnikos, on Flickr

Bcn Pano by Jordi Casanovas Pàmies, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Sagrada Família by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Arrival in red by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Inside the Bubble by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Corona-shopping by Fnikos, on Flickr

Enjoying the human statues at Las Ramblas, Barcelona by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by C N, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Cyberslayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

19 by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset by G Yancy, on Flickr

bird gang by sabrandt, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Barcelona by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

IMG_8113 by y ddraig, on Flickr

Barrido bicing 🚴‍♀️ by ☼ Mrs ☼, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Who am I today?, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr

La razesa imperial, que m&#x27;ha acompanyat molt bé de model en aquests 30 DEB - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

la grande famille reflections by Ben Harrison, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

La Familia es Sagrada by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr

Facing the Plaza d&#x27;Espanya in Barcelona. by R. D. Harries, on Flickr

Lady of the birds by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Placa d&#x27;Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

BarcelonaTown_001 by Ragnarok31, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

20-S a la Rambla Catalunya by Salvador Atance, on Flickr

Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr

20160901-182157-Barcelona by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

Two Girls Before My Camera the Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

DSC05115_+ by Jordi Calaveras, on Flickr

_DSC1174 1062-2018-Pati Demenech Yoga-2 by Jordi Piqué, on Flickr

Strand in Barcelona by Przemek P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona by juanan.mm, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Barcelona City View by Philippe, on Flickr

barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

#Barcelona #city by Xavi Punset, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Barcelona by Katarzyna Ducher, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by R4zorBack, on Flickr

Barcelona by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Arena (8) by smokeonthewater., on Flickr

Barcelona by Marko Männistö, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by C N, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ruud Bos, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barceloneta Strand / Port Olímpic by N/K/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

Tibidabo by Paweł Teperski, on Flickr

Barcelona by Dan, on Flickr

Barcelona by juanan.mm, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Barcelona by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Girl with dog looks at the Placa Espanya by Stan de Haas, on Flickr

Couple in wedding party - Edward Olive fotos espontaneas de bodas by Edward Olive, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by Axel Hgh, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by R4zorBack, on Flickr

Walking Barcelona by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

Over there by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach 1 by F. Scorza, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona in evening light by Mike McBey, on Flickr

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

6N5A2828 by Matvok, on Flickr

Placa d&#x27;Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Plaza del Emperador Carlos V by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

2019-11 02 Casa Milà, (La Pedrera), Barcelona, Spain. by Marco Recati, on Flickr

Carrer de la Marina by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Carrer de Milans by Franck Robinet, on Flickr

20171017-Woman in Red Spain Collages People 2017 02 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

IMG_8793 (2) by kriD1973, on Flickr

P1000871 - La Ramba (Rambla de Caputxins)_detail+process by Vancouver Public Space Network (VPSN), on Flickr

Just Pointing It Out by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Warm day by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

P1090304 by Scott Miller, on Flickr

Balearic Sea by Jason Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, España. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia in the rain by Brent Miller, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Returning to Catalonia by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Street lamp of Carrer de Ferran Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

Texting by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Urb10 D700_756 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Engrossed by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

5138 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

portolimpic5 by Gina Stafford, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo Mountain, Barcelona Spain by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Barcelona by CHWVB, on Flickr

Barcelona by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr

The Old and The New by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

Bacelona, Port Vell (Old Harbour) by Marius Rusu, on Flickr

Barcelona by Albert, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

Barcelona street photography by Incredible Barcelona, on Flickr

Barcelona street photography by Incredible Barcelona, on Flickr

Hang out in Barcelona by Ami Strachan Photography, on Flickr

Walking Barcelona by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

Salomon Run, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

DSC00289 by Warsaw Men, on Flickr

Barcelona-beach by Achi Guitar, on Flickr

Barcelona by cameronstops, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Castell de Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

View over the city of Barcelona Spain by ginageigl, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia, Barcelona by Remigijus, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona&#x27;s skyline by Gauvin Lapetoule, on Flickr

Barcelona at sunset by Verner Brugger, on Flickr

Barcelona rewind by Olivier Jules, on Flickr

Barcelona by Verner Brugger, on Flickr

Barcelona (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr

Aerial cityscape of Barcelona by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

El torre AgBar by Robert Koermer, on Flickr

The tyranny of the selfie by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

A view from Teleferico del Puerto by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Catalonian Views by Joe Sale, on Flickr

barcelona-74 by Elton Primaz, on Flickr

SDIM2460_DSC_0213 by Robert Janke, on Flickr

Feeling Of Freedom by Carol Maza, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1792 Afternoon Walk 02 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Last day of sun by KLEFER, on Flickr

Anticicló a la Barceloneta by Josep M Serarols, on Flickr

Head of the league by Sue on locations, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Alessio Catelli, on Flickr

Panorama de Barcelona by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr

Barcelona by Debbie Smaje, on Flickr

Barcelona by Simon Montes, on Flickr

Domestic architecture by Robert Koermer, on Flickr

2016. Skyline desde la Sagrada Família by Carlos Ramirez, on Flickr

DSC_0914-view from corner of - La avenida de Gaudí by Soegi Hartono, on Flickr

Barcelona at Sunrise by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr

Speed of light by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla view 2 by Romeodesign, on Flickr

#streetphotography #barcelona by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

Barcelona by Blogger Photography, on Flickr

Not really sure what she was doing, but the birds sure did like her! #barcelona #spainfornow #peopleandbirds #pigeon #birds #funnymoment #españa #Rambla by thomas Donnelly, on Flickr

IMG_7286 by Ronie Staack, on Flickr

IMG_7298 by Ronie Staack, on Flickr

Breeze at Barcelona by Ross Sta-Maria, on Flickr

IMG_6257 by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

水务大楼 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Threatening atmosphere by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Serious Cloudwatching by jureemhaeff, on Flickr

ville de Barcelona by Chour Zahi, on Flickr

Cloudy Dawn by Pastoriza Fernando, on Flickr

Ornate corner, Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Nightscapes, Barcelona by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

2021-01-29-336 by Condor Jota, on Flickr

2021-01-29-349 by Condor Jota, on Flickr

2021-01-29-101 by Condor Jota, on Flickr

2021-01-29-259 by Condor Jota, on Flickr

Inside the Bubble by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Peter Edlund, on Flickr

Beach by Alan Sharp, on Flickr

Barcelona Beaches by Chloe Hay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

From Barcelona to Montserrat by Margarita Cabre, on Flickr

barcelona_3_029 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

Amanecer en la ciudad by Mandarina Joana, on Flickr

Contemporary by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Pont del Bisbe, Barcelona, Spain by Joe Price, on Flickr

Barcelona - Bus Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

A la Torre Agbar /Glòries by Fnikos, on Flickr

Soaring through the city sky by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Running under the first rays by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques alemanyes a la plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Ciutat justicia- Reflected in a bank by Joan Martinez Guijarro, on Flickr

Barcelona (#6104) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

2021-01-29-396 by Condor Jota, on Flickr

2021-01-29-67 by Condor Jota, on Flickr

DSC_0840 by Arkadiy Solovyov, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 01 BCN flying to and from-130.jpg by Tok Braun, on Flickr

Panoramic Barcelona by Jaflong Productions, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona Views by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain 08/05/17. Amaizing esterior details of Sagrada Familia Church at night. by Vicenç Conç, on Flickr

barcelona settembre 2017 by enrico, on Flickr

Torres Venecianes, Barcelona by Patrick Brusil, on Flickr

Sunset on Playa de la Barceloneta by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr

Feeling Of Freedom by Carol Maza, on Flickr

Placa Nova at Barcelona by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Mercat de Santa Caterina by 8ware, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain. 2015. by Boris Thaser, on Flickr

Beach Life 1 by Poul-Werner Dam, on Flickr

Barcelona-201.jpg by Andrew Stiles, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape HDR by Ranjani, on Flickr

ES Barcelona 2016 (125 of 186) by dominik, on Flickr

Montjuïc Castle is an old military fortress, with roots dating back from 1640, built on top of Montjuïc hill in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Roofs and towers of Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Bell 429 HB-ZOP Lions Air Skymedia AG / Heliand by Marc Sant Dencàs, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 (0818) -15- Port de Barcelona -13- Moll de Bosch i Alsina -04- Rambla de Mar (Prolongación de las Ramblas al Maremagnum) -04- Apertura -01 by Fernando Micó, on Flickr

Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr

20180817-095946-PrimerAniversari17A by Nacho, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques angleses posen a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Have a lovely thursday ❤ Feliz jueves! by Cris, on Flickr

filles à la plage by Agu V., on Flickr

BARCELONA / Playa de la Barceloneta (Julio 2018) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

米 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

DSC09719 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Fallen by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona - City Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Amanecer en la ciudad by Mandarina Joana, on Flickr

Barcelona - Catedral by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Ciutadella Villa/Vila Olímpica by Fnikos, on Flickr

Fotògrafa 3 / Fotógrafa / Photographer by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques alemanyes a la plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona (#6104) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1792 Barcelona People 2017 01 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Art of the Photographer by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Russell Anley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Castell de Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

My first Light Trail by Alejandro Lluvia, on Flickr

Just Pointing It Out by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Heat of Mid Day by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Aerial Tramway by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Keeping Hydrated by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Pose by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

70 Anys by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9297649 by Pavel Zhuravkov, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

_DSC9637 by Angelina Gold, on Flickr

_DSC9660 by Angelina Gold, on Flickr

_DSC9662 by Angelina Gold, on Flickr

_DSC9647 by Angelina Gold, on Flickr

_DSC9693 by Angelina Gold, on Flickr

Barcelona - City Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Retreating clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Ball 2 / Baile / Dance by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Bcn by Jordi Puig, on Flickr

Las Ramblas de Barcelona by Jordi Puig, on Flickr

60.WaitingForParade.WDC.8June2019 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

BCNSA 2000078. by Joan, on Flickr

rompiendo la monotonía estructural by Edu, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Cyberslayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Sagrada Familia by Neil Noland, on Flickr

6N5A2828 by Matvok, on Flickr

Ruthenium (colour version) by Holger Glaab, on Flickr

Via Laietana by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

CITY-Under construction, Barcelona. (1 of 1) by Carlos Monforte, on Flickr

Tryp Apolo Hotel by verifex, on Flickr

Elena by Tobias, on Flickr

A spasso con il cane by Francesco, on Flickr

Young woman in the Barceloneta district - Barcelona - Catalonia - Spain by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Colourful barcelona alley by johannes hermans, on Flickr

Real (2) by smokeonthewater., on Flickr

MM*** by MoiseM, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Lifeguard by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr

Park Güell III by Joe Lin, on Flickr

Barcelona from tower of Sagrada Família Barcelona - Spain. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Barcelona by mynameismada, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona by dinozaver, on Flickr

A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

Twins by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Smoking while we wait by Aitor Pérez, on Flickr

Barcelona firsts - 35.jpg by Jennifer, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Beach boardwalk by Ben Freeman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernando Baldan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona from Tibidabo by albert bakker, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Montjuïc, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Layer of pollution over Barcelona after a few days of anticyclone by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Catedral de Barcelona by Pedro Herrera Lormendez, on Flickr

Arenas de Barcelona by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Building in Plaza de Ramon Berenguer el Gran, Barcelona by Alan Aplin, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021 by Sean Rowe, on Flickr

Carrer de la Comtessa de Sobradiel by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

On the Carrer del Carders at Barcelona by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Gente de Barcelona by La [email protected], on Flickr

Fossar 7 / Foso / Pit by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Tourists by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona (#6104) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

Remember when we could meet by Roy P, on Flickr

Sitges 7 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Warm day by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking out over Barcelona - Frame 1 by Mayank Bhattarai, on Flickr

Barcelona : Ferris wheel. by albert bakker, on Flickr

Star of light over Sagrada Familia is shining since last evening (I) by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr

A Montjuïc Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Serious Cloudwatching by jureemhaeff, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by tomas bejar, on Flickr

Torre Glòries, formerly knowns as Torre Agbar Barcelona by Alessandro Coiro, on Flickr

Building in Plaza de Ramon Berenguer el Gran, Barcelona by Alan Aplin, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021 by Sean Rowe, on Flickr

Lights reflection by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

welcome to Barcelona by Joan Martinez Guijarro, on Flickr

Welcome Christmas by Ernest Jover, on Flickr

AX3A4179 by Diego Diafragma, on Flickr

Café en el Born de Barcelona by speedtimer, on Flickr

Barcelona by Kent Wang, on Flickr

Christmas Walk by .reinhard., on Flickr

La Boqueria - Barcelona by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Love at Christmas by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

AX3A0201 copy by Diego Diafragma, on Flickr

A Christmas game of couples Beach Volleyball by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Tom, on Flickr

IMG_8331 by Mark Sowul, on Flickr

View of Agbar tower from Park Güell, Barcelona, Spain with Panasonic GX7 by Naveed Akhtar, on Flickr

DSC8073 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

1133826808 by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Aerial View by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Port Vell - Nadal 2021 by Fnikos, on Flickr

Scenes from old times by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Plaça Reial (Barcelona) on Christmas Eve 2020 by Rum Jon, on Flickr

Christmas in Barcelona by Sergio Páramo, on Flickr

Christmas tree by Laura Barrio, on Flickr

Tiny Dolly Festival 2019 by Lunalila1, on Flickr

Fira de Santa Llúcia by Raquel Fabregat Moliner, on Flickr

Fira de Santa Llúcia by Raquel Fabregat Moliner, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.29 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.56 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Timos L, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Port Vell de Barcelona (2) by Alberto Gonzalez Rovira, on Flickr

Casa Batllo by Neil Noland, on Flickr

DSC03389 by The Brown Photography, on Flickr

Gran Vía Hospitalet (Barcelona) by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

La Mercè Festival in Barcelona Sept 2017: Fireworks by Flavio~, on Flickr

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Empty by Mark, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Strolling La Rambla - Explore by Trung Tran, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Igor N, on Flickr

Two Girls Before My Camera the Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach 1 by F. Scorza, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

La razesa imperial, que m&#x27;ha acompanyat molt bé de model en aquests 30 DEB - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

barcelona by lutty moreira, on Flickr

Jardí Botànic by --v, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

Placa d&#x27;Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183966 by ACME, on Flickr

Facing the Plaza d&#x27;Espanya in Barcelona. by R. D. Harries, on Flickr

20160901-182157-Barcelona by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

C91A9841.jpg by John Jaggers, on Flickr

C91A9920.jpg by John Jaggers, on Flickr

Untitled by Aslı Yarımoğlu, on Flickr

CAP_5258 by Xavier Arró, on Flickr

Zonnebad / Strand / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Barcelonetta by Sylvie Lebeuf, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja de Sant Sebastia by Guido Schweins, on Flickr

Beach at Barceloneta, Barcelona by Radovan Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline at night by antonio braza, on Flickr

Port de Barcelona by Dan, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia view from the Casa Milà, Barcelona by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

城市的图案 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Welcome Christmas by Ernest Jover, on Flickr

Plaza Real de Barcelona by speedtimer, on Flickr

wearing facemasks in the narrow streets of barcelona (El born) by MLe Dortmund, on Flickr

When size does matter by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

BARCELONA by Maud Ansquer, on Flickr

Parc Güell - Who´s the attraction ? by MLe Dortmund, on Flickr

... &quot;Gente en Sitios&quot; ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Sitges 9 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

New Year&#x27;s Day Barcelona by Margarita Cabre, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.45 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

IMG_0524a by Kevin Sato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona approaching by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

Aerial view of Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Untitled by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr

Barcelona city skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

A view to the city by Miguel Bortfeldt, on Flickr

Ajuntament de Barcelona by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona last 2021 sunset by Kevin Garcia Felix, on Flickr

Little boy walking under the red-lit pillars of the Science Museum by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Fast delivery by Fnikos, on Flickr

NYE by Michael Kowalczyk, on Flickr

The human being in front of the vastness by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Monitor de gimnàstica a la platja de la Barceloneta, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Por la Plaza Real de Barcelona by speedtimer, on Flickr

New Year&#x27;s Day Barcelona - 2 by Margarita Cabre, on Flickr

Street photography in Barcelona by Juan Gómez, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Fireworks Blanes #1 by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9297649 by Pavel Zhuravkov, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona - City Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Retreating clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Guía del autoestopista galáctico by Santi, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alexander Tzoukas, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

mañanas de rubio platino by Edu, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

soñando procesiones by Edu, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

DSC00289 by Warsaw Men, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by ericvaandering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

El sol nocturn - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

DSC0965 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

Catedral de la Santa Cruz y Santa Eulalia de Barcelona by Jackson Serafim, on Flickr

MIC_0490-LR by Michael Jänsch, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

La Rambla by Bernhard Broer, on Flickr

Untitled by Aslı Yarımoğlu, on Flickr

Freedom for sexual orientation.Barcelona, 2018 by Josep Fàbrega, on Flickr

CAP_5258 by Xavier Arró, on Flickr

Dancing for her friends. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

_DSC1174 1062-2018-Pati Demenech Yoga-2 by Jordi Piqué, on Flickr

Barcelonetta beach by Andrey Strelnikov, on Flickr

P2320385 by Michael Hammel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo by Paweł Teperski, on Flickr

P9297649 by Pavel Zhuravkov, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona - City Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Retreating clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Guía del autoestopista galáctico by Santi, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alexander Tzoukas, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

mañanas de rubio platino by Edu, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

soñando procesiones by Edu, on Flickr

. by Michel NGUYEN, on Flickr

DSC00289 by Warsaw Men, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beaches by Chris Metcalf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Dan, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelona city skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

V by BestCityscape, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by tomas bejar, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain (August 2021) by RaidhoR, on Flickr

A Statue (Placa de Catalunya in Barcelona - Spain) (Agfa Vista 200) (Panasonic Lumix LX100 Compact) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Modernist and touristic Barcelona postcard by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain (August 2021) by RaidhoR, on Flickr

The seagull whisperer by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain (August 2021) by RaidhoR, on Flickr

Barcelona by Enrica, on Flickr

Stop light by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

The concert by Terry Allen, on Flickr

Untitled by Amir S, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

New Year&#x27;s Day Barcelona by Margarita Cabre, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.28 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.27 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo Mountain, Barcelona Spain by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Barcelona by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

BARCELONA by Jordi Costa, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

Barcelona by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

Barcelona by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Barcelona street by Steve Renaker, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by steven.i, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernanda Hernández, on Flickr

barcelona 40 by tomer rabkin, on Flickr

My thoughts are with the people of Barcelona by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr

Barcelona by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matthew Mellor, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Cyberslayer, on Flickr

barcelona by emiya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The view from the top by Alejandro Terrazas, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Placa d&#x27;Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Port Vell Barcelona Port Spain at night by roli_b, on Flickr

25) Confinament: Jardí Vertical Josep Tarradellas, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Waves and sculptural building details of La Pedrera, Casa Mila in Barcelona, Spain by Oleksandra Korobova, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1865 Barcelona People 2017 11 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr

Palau De La Generalitat - a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 103 (market) by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Ladies In White by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

Confinament 47: Jove que per la manera de vestir i caminar s’entreveu una model professional. Captura al carrer Aragó, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Warm day by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona by APIO, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City view and Montserrat, Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

DSC8073 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia and Agbar Tower in Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

7 by Richard Sennett, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Magic Fountain in Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

aerial-view-architecture-barcelona-705424 by Lew Klein College of Media and Communication, on Flickr

Silhouette in front of a fence by Joan López, on Flickr

5671 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5667 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Monitor de gimnàstica a la platja de la Barceloneta, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Juliol 21006. by Joan, on Flickr

DSC_4707 by Arkadiy Solovyov, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

View over the city of Barcelona Spain by ginageigl, on Flickr

Our Barcelona. by Carlos Mir, on Flickr

Park Guell blue hour by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape HDR by Ranjani, on Flickr

Barcelona Overlook by Phil Wilson, on Flickr

Roofs and towers of Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Montjuïc Castle is an old military fortress, with roots dating back from 1640, built on top of Montjuïc hill in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

L&#x27;Eixample by John Weiss, on Flickr

hipsterland by Dani Cabrero C., on Flickr

IMG_8113 by y ddraig, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 (0818) -15- Port de Barcelona -13- Moll de Bosch i Alsina -04- Rambla de Mar (Prolongación de las Ramblas al Maremagnum) -04- Apertura -01 by Fernando Micó, on Flickr

Noia i Gossos by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

20180817-095946-PrimerAniversari17A by Nacho, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques angleses posen a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Last day of sun by KLEFER, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Dida Kutz, on Flickr

Barcelona by helgibjarna, on Flickr

Barcelona by helgibjarna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Torre Agbar from Sagrat Cor by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

20160228_163959 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Barri Gòtic, Barcelona by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr

Aerial Tramway by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Just Pointing It Out by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Insta Ice Cream by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Ale Hop by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

70 Anys by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Sounds by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Skateboarders in Barcelona by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach - Where&#x27;s Wally? by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Tibidabo Mountain, Barcelona Spain by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona downtown by Claudio, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by CHWVB, on Flickr

barcelona by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Aleksej, on Flickr

Barcelona by Thomas Gartz, on Flickr

BARCELONA_00055 by Sagie, on Flickr

barcelona street by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Barcelona by Stefán Þorvaldsson, on Flickr

Barcelona by Santiago ZGZ, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Russell A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9297649 by Pavel Zhuravkov, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona - City Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Retreating clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Guía del autoestopista galáctico by Santi, on Flickr

Placa d&#x27;Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

On Top of the Hill, Barcelona by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr

mañanas de rubio platino by Edu, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

soñando procesiones by Edu, on Flickr

DSC00289 by Warsaw Men, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by ericvaandering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC08041 by lin_lap A, on Flickr

Partial view of Barcelona from Tibidabo, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

IMG_8331 by Mark Sowul, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

City view and Montserrat, Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Barcelona: a view of the marina from the Telerifico by Ron McBride, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 118 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Up &amp; Down by Fnikos, on Flickr

Vilanova i la Geltrú - 41 (carousel) by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Gente de Barcelona by La [email protected], on Flickr

Passeig de Sant Joan by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.56 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.27 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Tom Hilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Maksim Million, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Neal Dub, on Flickr

Barcelona by johanqf, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 119 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 113 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 15 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Paseando por el Portal del Ángel,Barcelona by Angeles h, on Flickr

2017-11-13_11-08-25 by Montse Ramis, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Barcelona street photography by Incredible Barcelona, on Flickr

Untitled by Amy Carter, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset from Turó de la Rovira by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr

A winter night in Barcelona by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

I just can't get enough by jureemhaeff, on Flickr

Barcelona by Kevin Garcia Felix, on Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Far sunset by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Placa de Reial (Gothic Quarter (Barri Gotic) Barcelona - Spain (Agfa Vista 200) (Panasonic Lumix LX100 Compact) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

One of a kind by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

barna confined by mingusmutter, on Flickr

Balconies with privileged views over the court by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

De noche al Glòries by Fnikos, on Flickr

Untitled by Łukasz Korulczyk, on Flickr

Barcelona by Enrica, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 118 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Ed by F Delventhal, on Flickr

The concert by Terry Allen, on Flickr

Vaga general feminista - 8M by Raquel Fabregat Moliner, on Flickr

жж 19:34:56 DSC_9902 by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Stag in Barcelona - beach time by Ðariusz, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach Topless Sunbathing by Candid Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Barcelona by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes (Barcelona, Spain) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Facing the Plaza d'Espanya in Barcelona. by R. D. Harries, on Flickr

Barcelona's Eixample by thenoiseboy, on Flickr

Els 'guiris' utilitzen el carril bici per poder fer bones fotos - 14è dia 30 DEB by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

4321 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

4328 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5391 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Ladies In White by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

Colourful barcelona alley by johannes hermans, on Flickr

Lifeguard by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

Barcelona by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Tibidabo by albert bakker, on Flickr

Layer of pollution over Barcelona after a few days of anticyclone by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr

Park Güell III by Joe Lin, on Flickr

Barcelona from tower of Sagrada Família Barcelona - Spain. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Catedral de Barcelona by Pedro Herrera Lormendez, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Building in Plaza de Ramon Berenguer el Gran, Barcelona by Alan Aplin, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona by dinozaver, on Flickr

A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

Twins by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Smoking while we wait by Aitor Pérez, on Flickr

Barcelona firsts - 35.jpg by Jennifer, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Beach boardwalk by Ben Freeman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernando Baldan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona 40 by Altex Travel, on Flickr

DSC8070 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

_MG_1372 by Issie Rose Media, on Flickr

La Mercè Festival in Barcelona Sept 2017: Fireworks by Flavio~, on Flickr

Barcelona Landscape by Paolo, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape at sunset overlook by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Barcelona's skyline by Gauvin Lapetoule, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape overlook by Altex Travel, on Flickr

LES QUATRE COLUMNES, de Josep Puig i Cadafalch, 1919 by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Gran Vía Hospitalet (Barcelona) by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Beach in Barcelona by Northeastern GEO, on Flickr

Épic Tibidabo Hill - Ruta 'TUMBONEN' pels voltants de Barcelona by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

She walks down the street with a swing Have clouds of her own And her very own wing She's got spark and a high brow Her hair bounce with a resonant flow Oh how she smiles ooh lala ! Bright bold lippie, wala !!! She looks quite strong And pose to be But th by duaaz, on Flickr

Tango y argentinos? by Esteban OF, on Flickr

Decididas, valientes y con sonrisas by Esteban OF, on Flickr

2016-03-03 - 20160303-018A0419 by Jim Gunn, on Flickr

Spain by Сергей Рабченок, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Photo 22-03-15 21 44 19 by Bernard Aebi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking out over Barcelona - Frame 1 by Mayank Bhattarai, on Flickr

Barcelona by Kevin Garcia Felix, on Flickr

Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Barcelona city skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Magic Fountain in Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Walk through the moorings by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Beautiful Barcelona by David Ryce, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline by Paraskevi Maraveli, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Sagrada Familia by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr

The faces of a tragedy by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Maremagnum 8 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Untitled by Łukasz Korulczyk, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 118 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Dia Internacional de les Dones - International Women's Day / Barcelona by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Dia Internacional de les Dones - International Women's Day / Barcelona by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by MNT, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Beach by Alan Sharp, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Sabyasachi Basu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Aerial View, Spain by Cristina Pérez Guillén, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Aterrant a Barcelona / Landing at Barcelona by SBA73, on Flickr

Barcelona approaching by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

Barcelona&#x27;s view by Irina Muraviyova, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by sebastian.guettler, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Barcelona by night by George Xyd, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

BARCELONA_00055 by Sagie, on Flickr

Gimnàstica a dones al Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Salomon Run, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

complicidad con el sol by Edu, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

水务大楼 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Rebirth by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Imposing - View from The Palace of Montjuïc by Fnikos, on Flickr

Torre Glories de nit desde Jardins d'Elisava - on Explore! March 8, 2022 by Ramon Casas, on Flickr

Barcelona 2022 by Martin Wippel, on Flickr

Let reflections talk by Fnikos, on Flickr

Waiting TramBaix by Víctor Santiago, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 120 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 117 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 118 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona 22001. by Joan, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Jonghee Park, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Aerial View, Spain by Cristina Pérez Guillén, on Flickr

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

Adéu 2020 by Marcos_GF, on Flickr

City view and Montserrat, Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

6N5A2828 by Matvok, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia and Agbar Tower in Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Monitor de gimnàstica a la platja de la Barceloneta, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr

Candid portrait. by José Gascón, on Flickr

Sea breeze by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

L1130003 by Alex Alvarez, on Flickr

5676 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5656 - UE Sant Andreu by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Enjoying the Freedom on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr

Getting Away From it All on Platja de la Nova Icària, Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Danny Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona City Landscape, Spain by Elif Ekin Kaptan, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Werner Schröttner, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

The Sun, the Moon and One Star (1968) by John Weiss, on Flickr

Barcelona Views by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

Barcelona by Tony Hitchinson, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain 08/05/17. Amaizing esterior details of Sagrada Familia Church at night. by Vicenç Conç, on Flickr

Sunset on Playa de la Barceloneta by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr

barcelona settembre 2017 by enrico, on Flickr

La Rambla, Barcelona by ChiralJon, on Flickr

SDIM2460_DSC_0213 by Robert Janke, on Flickr

Feeling Of Freedom by Carol Maza, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1792 Afternoon Walk 02 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Placa Nova at Barcelona by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Barcelona-201.jpg by Andrew Stiles, on Flickr

Fam de sol - Hunger sun by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr

20170922-0184-IMG_8431-Copyright_Daniel_Recalde_all_right_reserved.jpg by Daniel Recalde, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

_DSC1174 1062-2018-Pati Demenech Yoga-2 by Jordi Piqué, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona city skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

2016. Skyline desde la Sagrada Família by Carlos Ramirez, on Flickr

Basilica de Sagrada Familia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Plaça Cinc d'Oros by Charles, on Flickr

View of Sagrada Familia Under Construction, from National Museum of Art of Catalunya, Barcelona, Spain by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr

drive to the las ramblas by garry downs, on Flickr

Streets of Barcelona by S P, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Parc de la Ciutadella by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

4743 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

L1008189.jpg by Einar Landre, on Flickr

Barcelona regalo cumple 45_122 by diego graneros, on Flickr

4698 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Spiaggia Barceloneta by Fermo Tempo, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Alessandro Argentieri, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Barcelona by Kevin Garcia Felix, on Flickr

Barcelona — Old town and partial view of l'Eixample by Marcel Germain, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

V by BestCityscape, on Flickr

DSC8076 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Rebirth by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Couple in wedding party - Edward Olive fotos espontaneas de bodas by Edward Olive, on Flickr

Contre jour in Barcelona. by Sotiris Papadimas, on Flickr

639347150 by MFAT Communications, on Flickr

Maremagnum 8 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Dia Internacional de les Dones - International Women's Day / Barcelona by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

People in L'Eixample, Barcelona by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

The concert by Terry Allen, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach, Barcelona by Kelli Kimpton, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barceloneta Strand / Port Olímpic by N/K/, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barceloneta Strand / Port Olímpic by N/K/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Aerial View, Spain by Cristina Pérez Guillén, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Aterrant a Barcelona / Landing at Barcelona by SBA73, on Flickr

Barcelona approaching by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

Barcelona&#x27;s view by Irina Muraviyova, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by sebastian.guettler, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Barcelona by night by George Xyd, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

BARCELONA_00055 by Sagie, on Flickr

Gimnàstica a dones al Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Salomon Run, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

complicidad con el sol by Edu, on Flickr

Fun With Friends by Trung Tran, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

P9297649 by Pavel Zhuravkov, on Flickr

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by Giorgia Casiraghi, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Facing the Plaza d'Espanya in Barcelona. by R. D. Harries, on Flickr

Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes (Barcelona, Spain) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Catedral de Barcelona by Andrew Khor, on Flickr

CITY-Under construction, Barcelona. (1 of 1) by Carlos Monforte, on Flickr

Maremagnum 11 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Lady of the birds by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Women by Carlos Prieto, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Alasdair Milne, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barceloneta 11 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Aerial View, Spain by Cristina Pérez Guillén, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Aterrant a Barcelona / Landing at Barcelona by SBA73, on Flickr

Barcelona approaching by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

Barcelona&#x27;s view by Irina Muraviyova, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by sebastian.guettler, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Barcelona by night by George Xyd, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

BARCELONA_00055 by Sagie, on Flickr

Gimnàstica a dones al Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Stoping the time in Barcelona, diada de Sant Jordi by J. Pineda, on Flickr

sillas con pedigrí by Edu, on Flickr

The Basílica i Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by C N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Barcelone-219 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Tibidabo, Barcelona by Raquel Cordero, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Konstantin Anderson, on Flickr

CASCADA DEL PARC DE LA CIUTADELLA by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr

5391 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

IMG_4496 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

BeCool Last Night by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

IMG_4943c by Scott Kennedy, on Flickr

DSC_0126 by Scott Kennedy, on Flickr

Strand in Barcelona by Przemek P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Barcelona in quarantine by Naan Silva, on Flickr

Barcelona: a view of the marina from the Telerifico by Ron McBride, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Dancing (Barcelona) by Fernando (N), on Flickr

Plaça Universitat by Kyller, on Flickr

Emblematic establishments which resist by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Carrer dels Arcs - Carrer de la Cucurulla by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Untitled by Łukasz Korulczyk, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Alasdair Milne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BCN Day by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr

Cityscape of Barcelona by Twin Work & Volunteer, on Flickr

Barcelona by Guenzelsen, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape overlook by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape overlook by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Barcelona by dinozaver, on Flickr

Torre Agbar by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

DSC_0001 by Antonis N, on Flickr

Cityscape - Barcelona, Spain.jpg by Suryadi Wijaya, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline at night by antonio braza, on Flickr

barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Women and shoes in Carrer de Pelai by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

On Top of the Hill, Barcelona by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr

Women by Carlos Prieto, on Flickr

On the beach by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Stag in Barcelona - beach time by Ðariusz, on Flickr

Barcelona Beaches by Chloe Hay, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Dida Kutz, on Flickr

Capvespre a la platja by Claudi Cervelló, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Adéu 2020 by Marcos_GF, on Flickr

First rays of 2021 over Barcelona / Primers raigs de 2021 sobre Barcelona / Primeros rayos de 2021 sobre Barcelona by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona from the Columbus monument by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

City of Barcelona by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Remember when we could meet by Roy P, on Flickr

Barcelona by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Picnic at the top by carles ml, on Flickr

Barcelona (#6063) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

_DSC8351 Barcelona beach by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by C N, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Cyberslayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Tibidabo, 04/2022 by Philipp Heinemann, on Flickr

Barcelona by Kevin Garcia Felix, on Flickr

Barcelona from the bird perspective by Milan Smida, on Flickr

High shot of city of Barcelona with historical landmark, la Sagrada Familia towering above buildings, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain, Europe by mehulp147, on Flickr

Panoramica Barcellona by Dario, on Flickr

Saharan powder in suspension by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

One of a kind by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Barcelona Sunset from Turó de la Rovira by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 309368375 by Maxime Cloutier, on Flickr

Balcony rainbow by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

El Raval by Kyller, on Flickr

Maremagnum 8 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 112 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

... "Gente en Sitios" ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Sitges 44 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Remember when we could meet by Roy P, on Flickr

DSC05115_+ by Jordi Calaveras, on Flickr

Zonnebad / Strand / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

day 2: busy beach by Sharon C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

City view and Montserrat, Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

DSC8073 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia and Agbar Tower in Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

7 by Richard Sennett, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Magic Fountain in Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

aerial-view-architecture-barcelona-705424 by Lew Klein College of Media and Communication, on Flickr

Silhouette in front of a fence by Joan López, on Flickr

5671 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5667 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Monitor de gimnàstica a la platja de la Barceloneta, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Colourful barcelona alley by johannes hermans, on Flickr

Lifeguard by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Juliol 21006. by Joan, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Barcelona Travel Photography by Guj Tungpalan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Tom, on Flickr

Eixample aereo by Raúl Deamo, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Las dos torres de Barcelona by Patricia, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sean MacEntee, on Flickr

Barcelona and beyond by garry downs, on Flickr

Barcelona by CHWVB, on Flickr

Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr

Barcelona by Tom Gore, on Flickr

Barcelona by GCPhotographs, on Flickr

Barcelona. by André Josselin, on Flickr

Barcelona_01 (178) by Bart Omeu, on Flickr

People | Barcelona Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by travelberk, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Cyberslayer, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernando Baldan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr

Park Güell III by Joe Lin, on Flickr

Barcelona from tower of Sagrada Família Barcelona - Spain. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona by dinozaver, on Flickr

A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

Twins by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Smoking while we wait by Aitor Pérez, on Flickr

Fossar 7 / Foso / Pit by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

La Boqueria - Barcelona by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Barcelona firsts - 35.jpg by Jennifer, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Beach boardwalk by Ben Freeman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernando Baldan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

B69_DxO by John Francis, on Flickr

Barcelona Aerial View, Spain by Cristina Pérez Guillén, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

aerial-view-architecture-barcelona-705424 by Lew Klein College of Media and Communication, on Flickr

In the Plaza de Saint Jaume at Barcelona by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

Skyline of Barcelona by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Fun With Friends by Trung Tran, on Flickr

Untitled by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr

Barcelona by Christopher Berry, on Flickr

Barcelona by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona Live by is_elektra, on Flickr

L1120964 by Alex Alvarez, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.29 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

ITF$ 2500 Barcelona by Beach Tennis Barcelona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo Mountain, Barcelona Spain by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Tibidabo by Paweł Teperski, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

20170910_171804 by jordilondon, on Flickr

Barcelona by JemChicaPop, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Martin Salerno, on Flickr

Barcelona by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr

Barcelona City View by David Curry, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sean MacEntee, on Flickr

barcelona by Cristina Mingot, on Flickr

Barcelona by Christopher Berry, on Flickr

Women by Carlos Prieto, on Flickr

Gimnàstica a dones al Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Cyberslayer, on Flickr

Barcelona Beaches by Chris Metcalf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

巴塞罗那欢迎您 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

BCN_Tibidabo_view_04 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Carving a City by Joshua, on Flickr

IMAG0992 by Gideon P., on Flickr

Building Work... by Micky B, on Flickr

La Rambla & Monumento a Colón by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Serralada de Marina by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Torre Agbar at Dusk by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona street pictures 9-30-2017 4-11-04 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr

Great view of Barcelona while on approach into 25R, from a passager seat by gc232, on Flickr

Santa Llúcia Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Pensant en bici - Retrat ciclista a Míriam Domínguez by calvox&periche, on Flickr

La Movida Madrilona, Vida Bikes. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach 6 by Tom Ashton, on Flickr

Enjoy Barcelona! by Libor Malý, on Flickr

Catalonian Views by Joe Sale, on Flickr

Bellas . A better view by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr

Last day of sun by KLEFER, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach 2 by Tom Ashton, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach 1 by F. Scorza, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Oleg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona from Tibidabo by albert bakker, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Montjuïc, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Layer of pollution over Barcelona after a few days of anticyclone by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Catedral de Barcelona by Pedro Herrera Lormendez, on Flickr

Arenas de Barcelona by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Building in Plaza de Ramon Berenguer el Gran, Barcelona by Alan Aplin, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021 by Sean Rowe, on Flickr

Carrer de la Comtessa de Sobradiel by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

On the Carrer del Carders at Barcelona by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Gente de Barcelona by La [email protected], on Flickr

Fossar 7 / Foso / Pit by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Tourists by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona (#6104) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Sitges 7 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Warm day by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.56 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

El sol nocturn - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Jardí Botànic by --v, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona City Council by Jackson Serafim, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

La Rambla by Bernhard Broer, on Flickr

Zonnebad / Strand / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

CAP_5258 by Xavier Arró, on Flickr

Tourists in Barcelona, puzzling over something puzzling by QWURKY, on Flickr

Two Girls Before My Camera the Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

Strand in Barcelona by Przemek P, on Flickr

P2320385 by Michael Hammel, on Flickr

Beach at Barceloneta, Barcelona by Radovan Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Tibidabo by albert bakker, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr

Park Güell III by Joe Lin, on Flickr

Barcelona from tower of Sagrada Família Barcelona - Spain. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Catedral de Barcelona by Pedro Herrera Lormendez, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona by dinozaver, on Flickr

A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

Twins by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Barcelona (#6104) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Beach boardwalk by Ben Freeman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernando Baldan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stories with the city underneath by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Looking out over Barcelona - Frame 1 by Mayank Bhattarai, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Peaceful environment inside the city by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

my daughter Iulia en Barcelona by arco bytech, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5708 In Front of Casa Mila 11 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5684 In Front of Casa Mila 07 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220424-_BUD5272 The Wonders on the Roof 40 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220422-_BUD3331 Parc Guell 10 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Barcelona... by Rodolfo Rodríguez Castro, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 120 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.28 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Evening light over Barcelona by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Colors of Eixample by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Remembering China by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Casa Batllo by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Casa Batllo by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Eixample: Church by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia, Barcelona by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr

Empty by Mark, on Flickr

COLOM ROQUER by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr

Picnic at the top by carles ml, on Flickr

Offweek 2016 @ Mobilee by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been to Barcelona by indrarado, on Flickr

Barcelona by Dani Baal, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Who am I today?, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo Mountain, Barcelona Spain by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barcelona by CHWVB, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

The Old and The New by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Barcelona by Robert, on Flickr

Barcelona by GCPhotographs, on Flickr

Girl with dog looks at the Placa Espanya by Stan de Haas, on Flickr

barcelona_punts de fuga_4 by Hipòlit Pascual, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 113 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 112 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Barcelona Life by Andrew Pabon, on Flickr

Barcelona by Vladimir Zotov, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

DSC_0279 by Andy Fitter, on Flickr

DSC_0271 by Andy Fitter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr

P9297649 by Pavel Zhuravkov, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona - City Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Retreating clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Guía del autoestopista galáctico by Santi, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alexander Tzoukas, on Flickr

MAREAVERDE BACELONA by Judith Barril Navarro, on Flickr

Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

mañanas de rubio platino by Edu, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

soñando procesiones by Edu, on Flickr

Untitled by Aslı Yarımoğlu, on Flickr

Stop light by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr

DSC00289 by Warsaw Men, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by ericvaandering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona : Ferris wheel. by albert bakker, on Flickr

Barcelona from Tibidabo by albert bakker, on Flickr

Montjuïc, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Park Güell III by CH L, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by tomas bejar, on Flickr

Torre Glòries, formerly knowns as Torre Agbar Barcelona by Alessandro Coiro, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr

Café en el Born de Barcelona by speedtimer, on Flickr

Juego de niños en el Born, Barcelona by speedtimer, on Flickr

... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr

Barceloneta by Igor N, on Flickr

Sitges 9 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Barcelona by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.56 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

green trees and houses during daytime by Nils K, on Flickr

City view and Montserrat, Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

DSC8073 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia and Agbar Tower in Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

7 by Richard Sennett, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Magic Fountain in Barcelona by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

aerial-view-architecture-barcelona-705424 by Lew Klein College of Media and Communication, on Flickr

Silhouette in front of a fence by Joan López, on Flickr

5671 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

5667 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Monitor de gimnàstica a la platja de la Barceloneta, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Candid portrait. by José Gascón, on Flickr

Colourful barcelona alley by johannes hermans, on Flickr

Lifeguard by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Juliol 21006. by Joan, on Flickr

Barcelona - Beach by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Barcelona Travel Photography by Guj Tungpalan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Els Bunkers Barcelona Maig 2022 by TeRe. B, on Flickr

Els Bunkers Barcelona Maig 2022 by TeRe. B, on Flickr

Els Bunkers Barcelona Maig 2022 by TeRe. B, on Flickr

Light curtain after a stormy night by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Peix (Fish), Frank Gehry, Barcelona by HelpAtMyHome, on Flickr

1.4 by Agustin Tolino, on Flickr

W Barcelona by Daniel Yunta, on Flickr

Les dues Torres by juan carlos peaguda, on Flickr

Cityscape from the cable car cabin by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Tres Tombs de Barcelona 2022 (13) by Ismael March, on Flickr

Barcelona, Catalunya. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

First time in Barcelona by Agustin Tolino, on Flickr

Barcelona - Estacio de França by Carles Hernández, on Flickr

my daughter Iulia en Barcelona by arco bytech, on Flickr

Stories with the city underneath by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5575 Along the Street 07 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220422-_BUD3231 Barcelona People 18 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Beach without smoke by Joachim Hingler, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach 1 by Tom Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

P9297649 by Pavel Zhuravkov, on Flickr

Waterfront and city grid, landing at Barcelona, Spain by Paul McClure, on Flickr

barcelona_3_021 by Tim Hulsen, on Flickr

Barcelona by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona - City Tour by Frank Hukriede, on Flickr

Retreating clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Guía del autoestopista galáctico by Santi, on Flickr

Barcelona by Alexander Tzoukas, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

mañanas de rubio platino by Edu, on Flickr

soñando procesiones by Edu, on Flickr

On Top of the Hill, Barcelona by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr

Barrido bicing 🚴‍♀️ by ☼ Mrs ☼, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

DSC00289 by Warsaw Men, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by ericvaandering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Our Barcelona. by Carlos Mir, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Park Guell blue hour by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

National Art Museum of Catalonia and the view to the city. Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Girona is one of the major Catalan cities together with Barcelona, Tarragona y Lleida (Lérida). Catalunya. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Montjuïc Castle is an old military fortress, with roots dating back from 1640, built on top of Montjuïc hill in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Girona is one of the major Catalan cities together with Barcelona, Tarragona y Lleida (Lérida). Catalunya. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Rambla de Barcelona, uptown by Elisa Galceran, on Flickr

Plaza de Catalunya and La Rambla in Barcelona. Spain Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Las Ramblas by Gordon McKinlay, on Flickr

Heading to Las Ramblas by Linda Salo, on Flickr

Barcelona 2018 (0818) -15- Port de Barcelona -13- Moll de Bosch i Alsina -04- Rambla de Mar (Prolongación de las Ramblas al Maremagnum) -04- Apertura -01 by Fernando Micó, on Flickr

Noia i Gossos by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Dues simpàtiques angleses posen a la Rambla, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Keeping fit. Barcelona beach by Josep Sala Barbany, on Flickr

barcelona2018-144 by lenmoroz99, on Flickr

Barcelone 4 by Delphine Biquet, on Flickr

Barcelona by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Mount Tibidabo (II) by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr

Barcelona, airport approach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Barcelona beach and barcelona city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

La razesa imperial, que m&#x27;ha acompanyat molt bé de model en aquests 30 DEB - 30è Dia 30DEB - 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

barcelona by lutty moreira, on Flickr

Jardí Botànic by --v, on Flickr

Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr

20 Barcelona (12 of 36) by bio_photo, on Flickr

Placa d&#x27;Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

2018-04-FL-183966 by ACME, on Flickr

Facing the Plaza d&#x27;Espanya in Barcelona. by R. D. Harries, on Flickr

Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr

C91A9841.jpg by John Jaggers, on Flickr

C91A9920.jpg by John Jaggers, on Flickr

Untitled by Aslı Yarımoğlu, on Flickr

CAP_5258 by Xavier Arró, on Flickr

Zonnebad / Strand / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Barcelonetta by Sylvie Lebeuf, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja de Sant Sebastia by Guido Schweins, on Flickr

Beach at Barceloneta, Barcelona by Radovan Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tibidabo, Barcelona by Raquel Cordero, on Flickr

Barcelona in quarantine by Naan Silva, on Flickr

Barcelona by Konstantin Anderson, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Bell 429 HB-ZOP by heli3 2019, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr

Stonework & Figures - Base of the Columbus Monument in Barcelona (Spain) (Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX100 Compact) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

La Flor de Barcelona by Xavier Larrosa Rodriguez, on Flickr

5056 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr

5164 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

IMG_4496 by Suzi Rosenberg, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

DSC_0126 by Scott Kennedy, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr

Barcelona by Annalhi Bentolila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr

Park Güell III by Joe Lin, on Flickr

Barcelona from tower of Sagrada Família Barcelona - Spain. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Layer of pollution over Barcelona after a few days of anticyclone by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Building in Plaza de Ramon Berenguer el Gran, Barcelona by Alan Aplin, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona by dinozaver, on Flickr

A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Gente de Barcelona by La [email protected], on Flickr

Tourists by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Twins by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Smoking while we wait by Aitor Pérez, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Beach boardwalk by Ben Freeman, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernando Baldan, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Tibidabo, Barcelona by Raquel Cordero, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

View of Barcelona by Vitali vito Nahshon, on Flickr

BARCELONA(vista parcial) by Fernando Martín Espejo, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr

Night in the port of Barcelona - Catalunya_3 by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

A view from La Sagrada Familia by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona. Tejados. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr

Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr

Offweek 2016 @ Mobilee by Rubén Gutierrez, on Flickr

On Top of the Hill, Barcelona by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr

The Cat by Thomas Thorstensson, on Flickr

Vaga general feminista - 8M by Raquel Fabregat Moliner, on Flickr

Balearic Sea by Jason Cook, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr

_DSC1174 1062-2018-Pati Demenech Yoga-2 by Jordi Piqué, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Maksim Million, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Neal Dub, on Flickr

Barcelona by johanqf, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 113 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 15 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Paseando por el Portal del Ángel,Barcelona by Angeles h, on Flickr

2017-11-13_11-08-25 by Montse Ramis, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Barcelona street photography by Incredible Barcelona, on Flickr

Untitled by Amy Carter, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0001 by Antonis N, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape overlook by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape overlook by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Barcelona at night by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Cityscape - Barcelona by Antonello Franzil, on Flickr

Torre Agbar by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape, viewed from Montjuic. by Matt Wicks, on Flickr

Palau Nacional by hugociss, on Flickr

more cityscape from side of Montjuic by Brian, on Flickr

Barcelona Street by R4zorBack, on Flickr

Barcelona Life by Andrew Pabon, on Flickr

Barcelona by Vit L, on Flickr

Two women by erindlaing, on Flickr

Ora e Tokes Shqiperi - Ecovolis by Ora Tokes, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Cyberslayer, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Russell A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Maksim Million, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Neal Dub, on Flickr

Barcelona by johanqf, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 113 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 15 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Paseando por el Portal del Ángel,Barcelona by Angeles h, on Flickr

2017-11-13_11-08-25 by Montse Ramis, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Barcelona street photography by Incredible Barcelona, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Stag in Barcelona - beach time by Ðariusz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The view from the top by Alejandro Terrazas, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jason Cook, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia Basilica Church Barcelona, Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Barcelona by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Barcelona Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Barcelona Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Barcelona in B & W by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr

The Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia, Barcelona Cathedral, Spain by S Stan, on Flickr

Airport Nights by eDamak.es, on Flickr

MM*** by MoiseM, on Flickr

Ladies In White by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

20171012-_BUD1865 Barcelona People 2017 11 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Warm day by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Zonnebad / Strand / Barcelona by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barceloneta Strand / Port Olímpic by N/K/, on Flickr

federico-giampieri-87977-unsplash by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

Hotel Views by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

DSC09157 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

BCN Cityscape at dawn by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by tomas bejar, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Contre jour in Barcelona. by Sotiris Papadimas, on Flickr

R001129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

BRUXELLES 2022 by Julio Mesa, on Flickr

Busy street in Barcelona by Mike Blount, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5575 Along the Street 07 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220422-_BUD3449 Parc Guell 53 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Remember when we could meet by Roy P, on Flickr

Beach without smoke by Joachim Hingler, on Flickr

Emily on Barceloneta Beach in Barcelona Spain by Scott Alan Miller, on Flickr

Crowded beach by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07162-Pano by Roland Stiller, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Aerial View by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Aerial view of Barcelona in Spain by Angella Grey, on Flickr

Cityscape from the observatory by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Hotel Views by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

Barcelona 15 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Natural elegance by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr

ISEA2022 Espectacle Drons 15-06-2022 23 by UOC_Universitat, on Flickr

ISEA2022 Espectacle Drons 15-06-2022 30 by UOC_Universitat, on Flickr

whether the view on the screen is nicer? by Joachim Hingler, on Flickr

Busy street in Barcelona by Mike Blount, on Flickr

First time in Barcelona by Agustin Tolino, on Flickr

First time in Barcelona by Agustin Tolino, on Flickr

Comiat by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Lifeguard by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach 2 by Tom Ashton, on Flickr

4698 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8314 by Mark Sowul, on Flickr

"Mes que un Club" en las gradas del estadio del F.C. Barcelona by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelona from Bunkers del Carmel by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Aerial view of La Sagrada Familia and Agbar Tower in Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr

Evening in Barcelona by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by Kevin Garcia Felix, on Flickr

Barcelona by fuzzleduck, on Flickr

Torre de Collserola, Barcelona by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

portrait of a beautiful teenager girl with aerial view on barcelona, leaning against a handrail by Armin Staudt, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 127 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

R001129 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Barcelone by Yannick, on Flickr

Barcelona 2022 by Julio Mesa, on Flickr

20220422-IMG_8586 Parc Guell 86 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Ukranian Shoes Memorial by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Crossing the Street by Kalboz, on Flickr

my daughter Iulia en Barcelona by arco bytech, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5718 In Front of Casa Mila 12 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220422-_BUD3449 Parc Guell 53 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Crazy - De locura by Fnikos, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

beach of barcelona - icon - Hotel W Barcelona by MLe Dortmund, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape from the observatory by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

And with increased cruise traffic, the return of pollution by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Light curtain after a stormy night by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Awakening sun by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Supermoon of July by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

The first of May sunrise by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Reckless ship dodging monuments by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

A sailboat on the 25th floor by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Sunset contemplation by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Stories with the city underneath by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Rambla rebirth by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barceloneta 36 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5718 In Front of Casa Mila 12 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220424-_BUD5272 The Wonders on the Roof 40 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220422-_BUD3331 Parc Guell 10 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Everyday people by Franklin Mogollón, on Flickr

Crazy - De locura by Fnikos, on Flickr

IMG_20190802_0050 by Rashaad Jorden, on Flickr

Barceloneta Beach 1 by F. Scorza, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by MNT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

IMG_5614 by OFMCap org, on Flickr

DSC07162-Pano by Roland Stiller, on Flickr

IMG_5617 by OFMCap org, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Aerial View by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain 08/05/17. Amaizing esterior details of Sagrada Familia Church at night. by Vicenç Conç, on Flickr

Barcelona by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

Torre de Collserola, Barcelona by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Barcelona city skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Placa d'Espanya by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sagrada Família in Barcelona by Oliver Mueller, on Flickr

Le Tour de Barcelona by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Driving Miss Daisy by street level, on Flickr

R001137 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

R001105 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

R001102 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Everyday people by Franklin Mogollón, on Flickr

Thania by Kyller, on Flickr

20220424-IMG_8672 At Dinner 02 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Beachside in Barcelona by Jen Gallardo, on Flickr

Barceloneta by Alpaca Producciones, on Flickr

barceloneta by nouk__, on Flickr

Crazy - De locura by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Mike McBey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Torre Agbar from Sagrat Cor by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Barcelona Cityscape - View From Montjuic by Souheil MIRI, on Flickr

Barcelona (109 of 145) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr

Aerial view on barcelona city with iconic tower of Park Guell by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Barcelona's Streets by Antony Matthews, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barri Gòtic, Barcelona by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr

Barceloneando: Uff, time for a beer here. by Fnikos, on Flickr

Pose by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Insta Ice Cream by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

70 Anys by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Just Pointing It Out by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Heat of Mid Day by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Skateboarders in Barcelona by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

Keeping Hydrated by Paul Clarke, on Flickr

IMG_9115 by O! Wretched Mortals, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach - Where's Wally? by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Anticicló a la Barceloneta by Josep M Serarols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Núria Granollers, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Maksim Million, on Flickr

Barcelona by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr

Barcelona by Neal Dub, on Flickr

Barcelona by johanqf, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 119 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 113 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 15 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Paseando por el Portal del Ángel,Barcelona by Angeles h, on Flickr

2017-11-13_11-08-25 by Montse Ramis, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Barcelona street photography by Incredible Barcelona, on Flickr

Untitled by Amy Carter, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mountjic Cable Car in Barcelona by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

A Montjuïc View by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Aerial view of Barcelona, Spain by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape from Tibidabo Amusement Park by Boris Krstić, on Flickr

DSC09157 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

BCN overlook by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

BCN sunset by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Introspective moments by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr

DSC0017 (Seen on Flickr Explore) by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Maremagnum by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5718 In Front of Casa Mila 12 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20220422-_BUD3447 Parc Guell 52 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 118 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Tourists by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Crazy - De locura by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.35 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.29 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

The Beach at Barceloneta by DavezPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona Aerial View, Spain by Cristina Pérez Guillén, on Flickr

Barcelona 2019 by Roberta Mantegazza, on Flickr

Barcelona by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, on Flickr

Aterrant a Barcelona / Landing at Barcelona by SBA73, on Flickr

Barcelona approaching by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

Barcelona&#x27;s view by Irina Muraviyova, on Flickr

Barcelona - the city panorama by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia by sebastian.guettler, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Barcelona by night by George Xyd, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr

Barcelona! by Alexandr E, on Flickr

BARCELONA_00055 by Sagie, on Flickr

Gimnàstica a dones al Parc de la Ciutadella, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

Salomon Run, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

complicidad con el sol by Edu, on Flickr

Barcelona by Christopher Berry, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Felix the Purrrrrfect Voyeur, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by coquitlam guy, on Flickr

Beach Vollyball by DavezPicts, on Flickr

Barcelona by cameronstops, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mountjic Cable Car in Barcelona by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelone-218 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelona city skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC8076 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, on Flickr

Magic Fountain of Montjuïc by André Meyer-Vitali, on Flickr

Above Golden City by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by Ramon Arias, on Flickr

the city beyond the port ... by Valerie Montague, on Flickr

City Sunrise Barcelona by Jake Court, on Flickr

Veritat / Verdad / Truth by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

R001105 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Couple in wedding party - Edward Olive fotos espontaneas de bodas by Edward Olive, on Flickr

DSC0017 (Seen on Flickr Explore) by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

_DSC3493-3 by Dirk Hofmann, on Flickr

whether the view on the screen is nicer? by Joachim Hingler, on Flickr

First time in Barcelona by Agustin Tolino, on Flickr

Everyday people by David Mogollón, on Flickr

Michele at Nova Icària beach by Kyller, on Flickr

_DSC3430-2-Edit by Dirk Hofmann, on Flickr

Beach without smoke by Joachim Hingler, on Flickr

Crazy - De locura by Fnikos, on Flickr

IMG_20190802_0050 by Rashaad Jorden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona 2018 by Carl Williams. Shot on Sony A7 28mm. by carl.d.williams123, on Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, on Flickr

Mount Tibidabo, Barcelona, Spain by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr

Barcelona in quarantine by Naan Silva, on Flickr

Montjuïc, Barcelona by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Barcelona: a view of the marina from the Telerifico by Ron McBride, on Flickr

View to the roof and pinnacle of the Gatekeeper House of Park Guel and panorama of Barcelona city. by Midoritai, on Flickr

After the storm by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

La Mercè by Kyller, on Flickr]

Quai aux Fleurs - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

_DSC3493-3 by Dirk Hofmann, on Flickr

_DSC3465-2 by Dirk Hofmann, on Flickr

Natural elegance by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Padnoucí sako_V by Jitka Pavlova, on Flickr

First time in Barcelona by Agustin Tolino, on Flickr

Everyday people by David Mogollón, on Flickr

Comiat by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Crazy - De locura by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.29 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Barcelona beach by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Day at the beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sant Sebastià beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr

Barcelona from Tibidabo by albert bakker, on Flickr

Park Güell III by Joe Lin, on Flickr

Barcelona from tower of Sagrada Família Barcelona - Spain. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Barcelona by the last don, on Flickr

Barcelona by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr

Castell de Montjuïc by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Barcelona by dinozaver, on Flickr

A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr

Sunny morning by Pablo Arrigoni, on Flickr

Spain women by Francesco Chiminazzo, on Flickr

Twins by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr

Smoking while we wait by Aitor Pérez, on Flickr

Tourists by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Barcelona firsts - 35.jpg by Jennifer, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach by Candid Pictures, on Flickr

Barcelona by Fernando Baldan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0831 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Barcelona by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr

La Sagrada Família by Steve Brewer, on Flickr

A winter night in Barcelona by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline, blue hour by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes (Barcelona, Spain) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

One of a kind by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Barcelona by Neal Dub, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 113 by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

Els 'guiris' utilitzen el carril bici per poder fer bones fotos - 14è dia 30 DEB by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr

Barcelona: Streets, etc by Flavio~, on Flickr

Vaga general feminista - 8M by Raquel Fabregat Moliner, on Flickr

4328 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Ladies In White by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

Barcelona Beach, Spain by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Stag in Barcelona - beach time by Ðariusz, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrés Gz. Ms., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona cityscape from The Church of the Sacred Heart on Mount Tibidabo by Boris Krstić, on Flickr

Introspective moments by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Barcelona cityscape by Boris Krstić, on Flickr

Hotel Views by Ella Hanchett, on Flickr

DSC09157 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Above Golden City by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Barcelona by concrete&fells, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Las Ramblas, Barcelona by edk7, on Flickr

_DSC0271 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr

Barcelona streets - 129 (Taxi free) by Ramon Pruneda Segura, on Flickr

R001211 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Poblenou feria 2022 by Neo Lestat, on Flickr

Gràcia 228013 by Joan, on Flickr

La Mercè by Kyller, on Flickr

First time in Barcelona by Agustin Tolino, on Flickr

Everyday people by David Mogollón, on Flickr

20220425-_BUD5708 In Front of Casa Mila 11 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Crazy - De locura by Fnikos, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021.09.19. Barceloneta Beach - 1.55 by Rainer Pidun, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sant Miquel beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

On the beach by Arne Holt, on Flickr


----------

